# Acid in America 2K9



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

eat LSD


----------



## Madhatter4

Eat lots of lsd!!!!!!


----------



## onceinawhile

I'm still on 2ci training wheels.. how big of a step up is the real deal?


----------



## The Chemist

can't find any Acid in my parts...
this sucks.


----------



## MrLeading

I am moving into my new apartment on Feb 1st. I am hoping to find a couple doses for the first night. It's fucking dry here though. There hasn't been so much of a whisper about lsd for months.

Fuck I hate living here.


----------



## TheMSDR

Think I may have found a new connect. Crossing my fingers...


----------



## tripmonkey505

this thread will be fuckin lit up in about 5 or 6 months ill report back soon prob wiht a bunch of crazy doses once i divulge again soon for the first time in about 4 months.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ yea, once the summer festival season kicks in, this thread will blow up.  

love&light brothers and sisters


----------



## ODB

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:


> ^ yea, once the summer festival season kicks in, this thread will blow up.
> 
> love&light brothers and sisters



looking forward to this summer


----------



## rike1

I hear rumors of getting some in in a few days.

Ill keep everyone posted.


----------



## tripmonkey505

this summer will be different than the last few thats for sure anyone know what your doing for bicycle day and  where ur gonna be i certainly  do there will be ALOT of people celebrating it ill be with them


----------



## bishop912

still searching for a connect...and when I do, its sheets and sheets for me!


----------



## bagera tomorrow

I'm so happy to see the optimism in the posters so far.  It really shows how available it has become compared to a few years ago where there was barely any floating around.


----------



## Delsyd

iv seen mostly liquid the last couple months.

and yes summer will be GREAT


----------



## bluedolphin

My impressions on the east coast is that its not really flowing at the moment like it certainly was last summer and fall. I'd bet that with certain tours coming around in the spring it's going to be like Victoria Falls... the Victoria Falls of LSD that is! 783,845,481 gallons of liquid LSD in every person's mouth (per hour).

My other impression is that the quality of LSD is overall improving. I doubt we are going to come across much dirty or really stretched LSD this upcoming year. Theres just going to be so much of the stuff and predominantly really good crystal.

Who's excited for this summer?


----------



## rike1

Im saving up the money already =)


----------



## nuro

We got it all year round up in Canada, none of that "seasons" bullshit


----------



## VerbalTruist

onceinawhile said:


> I'm still on 2ci training wheels.. how big of a step up is the real deal?



The real deal is so much better then 2ci.  2CI is a real psychedelic but its different.


----------



## Delsyd

nuro said:


> We got it all year round up in Canada, none of that "seasons" bullshit



its around year round in the states aswell depending on where you live and if you know the right places to look.
But summer offers alot more opportunities to get it for most people.


----------



## eye kant spehll

some dank in san diego and some deems also  supposedly a frog extract?


----------



## TheMSDR

eye kant spehll said:


> some dank in san diego and some deems also  supposedly a frog extract?



Pardon my ignorance but, what are "deems"?


----------



## xploit

TheMSDR said:


> Pardon my ignorance but, what are "deems"?



Deems, short for deemsters which is DMT. The kind he's talking about is probably 5-MeO-DMT since it comes from a frog..

Man I really cannot wait for this summer! The shows and festies seem so promising :D Bisco next weekend %)


----------



## TheMSDR

^^^Thanks!


----------



## oxalic32

Most of the acid in the states isn't acid. Its a research chemical laid out on blotter. DOx group most of the time. Who tests their acid? If you've never had "real acid" and an RC how can you tell which is which?

I've had a few RCs and supposed LSD.


----------



## TheMSDR

I know the last time I bought lsd it was real because all DOx have a nasty bitter taste to them, and the White on White blotter I got tasted like nothing but paper. Believe me I chewed it to a pulp (5 mins.), and two hits had me trippin balls. Best trip I ever had!


----------



## nuro

oxalic32 said:


> Most of the acid in the states isn't acid. Its a research chemical laid out on blotter. DOx group most of the time. Who tests their acid? If you've never had "real acid" and an RC how can you tell which is which?
> 
> I've had a few RCs and supposed LSD.



UVA, UVB and NUV  ultraviolet light should help in LSD identification (280-400nm).
Ehrlich's reagent will provide a simple test to determine if the contents of a blotter contain LSD more effectively.


----------



## Al_S_Dee

Hoping for acid rain in So Cali.


----------



## sbnodoubt

i've never been able to tell the difference of whether it was DOx of LSD.


----------



## bluedolphin

oxalic32 said:


> Most of the acid in the states isn't acid. Its a research chemical laid out on blotter. DOx group most of the time. Who tests their acid? If you've never had "real acid" and an RC how can you tell which is which?
> 
> I've had a few RCs and supposed LSD.



If the blotter or liquid was totally bitter and chemical tasting then it wasn't LSD. Don't just swallow the blotter down immediately without tasting it. If it's liquid just give a tiny part of the drop a taste, you know? If it was a little bit of powder in a gel-cap it wasn't LSD. If you were tripping for 24 hours and sleep deprivation wasn't the cause, it wasn't LSD.

I haven't seen anything but the real deal in several years. And even the one time I was offered a DOB blotter, the guy at least called it "bromo", so I knew it was either DOB or bromo-dragonfly (he didn't know which one it was for certain, I think I ended up confusing him...). I saw a lot of blank "acid" in my younger days at shows. But yeah, if you think most LSD in the USA is actually something else, I think that probably you need to meet some new people.


----------



## SKL

^ Indeed.

Amber gellies, lemon flavored, very good.


----------



## xploit

bluedolphin said:


> If the blotter or liquid was totally bitter and chemical tasting then it wasn't LSD. Don't just swallow the blotter down immediately without tasting it. If it's liquid just give a tiny part of the drop a taste, you know? If it was a little bit of powder in a gel-cap it wasn't LSD. If you were tripping for 24 hours and sleep deprivation wasn't the cause, it wasn't LSD.
> 
> I haven't seen anything but the real deal in several years. And even the one time I was offered a DOB blotter, the guy at least called it "bromo", so I knew it was either DOB or bromo-dragonfly (he didn't know which one it was for certain, I think I ended up confusing him...). I saw a lot of blank "acid" in my younger days at shows. But yeah, if you think most LSD in the USA is actually something else, I think that probably you need to meet some new people.



+1
When I've looked for acid, all I've found is the real deal.. Fortunately, I've never come in contact with DOx blotters like people say are so common (knock on wood). Now finding RCs isn't as hard, but asking for acid and DOx is a totally different story.. I've been hit quite a few times with bunk "liquid" at shows, and $10 notecards but not another chemical advertised as acid.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

WoW just made another appearance in this Area , Very High Quality   :D


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

Yes the gellies are very good! Theirs seems to be some electricity in the air over this summer being extra grand in the good ol states, i do hope this is the case. 

I have come in contact with a few people who receive blotters which display all the signs of being anything but LSD, if your trips 2-4X times the usual 8hours & you didnt eat a mega dose theirs probably something wrong.   I do believe this happens cause certain RC's can/do fit on blotter but still a human must be a complete & utter doosch bag in the first place to lay that down, happens way too much for comfort. 

 So if you ever see RC's etc. on the street, Trash the product, talk all the shit you can & give the dealer hell- This will make it up the chain & back to the uber doosch who deserves all of your hatred.

When i come across a DOxx's & 2c-xx's Tainted on blotter i always turn them down in disgust. 

-ive moved on from munching mouthfuls & feel as ive learned all Lady LS can teach me at this time but will always honor & respect her along with keeping the teachings alive with her imagine forever in my


----------



## Cyrus

I found some "sunflower" blotter in Vegas, it was told to me that it was mishandled but when i tested it i also kandiflipped which brought out some visuals and body high, got very giggly but am still rather skeptical if whether or not it is the real deal.


----------



## tripmonkey505

oxalic32 said:


> Most of the acid in the states isn't acid. Its a research chemical laid out on blotter. DOx group most of the time. Who tests their acid? If you've never had "real acid" and an RC how can you tell which is which?
> 
> I've had a few RCs and supposed LSD.



the real deal is all over probably much more LSD than DOx floating around on blotters.  ive only came across blotter that was not LSD 2 times.  Sounds like its not a problem in the states just a problem in your circle.  there is definatley very good quality LSD going around and it always has been.


----------



## weside

i've never had any rc's back when i took cid you never heard of rc's, only clean cris, or liquid and really clean really strong wow, lately in my area all i seen is clear gels and heard that they where weak, but i have a feeling spring will bring acid rain drops to the cleveland area to a certain ledge fest, people from ohio know what i am talkin bout.


----------



## amor fati

Can anyone explain why exactly droughts are always in the winter, and acid is always plentiful in the summer? I realize festivals help it get around, but that can't be the only reason.


----------



## Roger&Me

^I wish I knew, man, I'm really really hurting right now. Everything was flowing so well, and then it seemed like overnight, the flow just got cut off. Every call I make, I get an "I wish, bro, but tell me if you hear of any!" To give some perspective, last spring I had to tell people to stop _giving_ me geltabs. Everyone had so many, my circle was just passing them around like we were a candy shop or something. I hope this shit is cyclical, that's all I'm sayin'. :D



SomeKindaLove said:


> ^ Indeed.
> 
> Amber gellies, lemon flavored, very good.



^These geltabs, the citrus-y ones! :D Mmmmm, the taste just lingered so sweetly, they really did seem like candy!


----------



## Marijuanster

^^ everything is cyclical 
same shit been happening to me since i got into the acid scene (only about 3 years)


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

times are hard for everyone financially so when less people are buying, less is in circulation.  also, not too many people venture out during the winter, it's too damn cold.  more people staying in = more people enjoying their shit by themselves i.e. not sharing outside their close circle of friends


----------



## Stiffy

With the dead and phish touring again, I think we're all in for some pleasant times.


----------



## wildmanz

I think with the dead back on tour we will see cid again, bush made sure cia stopped there labs. also there was a big lsd bust in  kansas in a missel silo, a few years ago, and casey in the uk Googlr free casey. Let the family sew the seeds of piece and justice.


----------



## Al_S_Dee

^I certainly hope others have picked up where Casey and Pickard left off!  If everyone in the White House had to take acid before getting a job there, the world would be a more just and peaceful place (well maybe acid AND free sex!).


----------



## sneilburg3000

there isnt any wat so ever in my area thats worth while to get, it sucks ive been wanting sum for a couple months now. I cant wait till spring/summer for festivals.


----------



## kronix420

oxalic32 said:


> Most of the acid in the states isn't acid. Its a research chemical laid out on blotter. DOx group most of the time. Who tests their acid? If you've never had "real acid" and an RC how can you tell which is which?
> 
> I've had a few RCs and supposed LSD.



i have aten hundreds of hits and i have some how never had a rc witch i no for a fact.   



Roger&Me said:


> ^I wish I knew, man, I'm really really hurting right now. Everything was flowing so well, and then it seemed like overnight, the flow just got cut off. Every call I make, I get an "I wish, bro, but tell me if you hear of any!" To give some perspective, last spring I had to tell people to stop _giving_ me geltabs. Everyone had so many, my circle was just passing them around like we were a candy shop or something. I hope this shit is cyclical, that's all I'm sayin'. :D
> 
> 
> 
> ^These geltabs, the citrus-y ones! :D Mmmmm, the taste just lingered so sweetly, they really did seem like candy!



thats exacly how my circile was with them there was more then enough around for about 6 months just some of the batches were lighter amberish yellow and some were just darker amber and some were almost clear



but anywayz i havent seen nothing in a minute like a month and a half  i just got about a half bottle left over for head stash


----------



## Geist89

I know a source that's holding on to a large quantity of liquid in a certain area just north of LA, but it came from the San Diego area.  It's good, but not great.


----------



## eye kant spehll

Geist89 said:


> I know a source that's holding on to a large quantity of liquid in a certain area just north of LA, but it came from the San Diego area.  It's good, but not great.



was gonna try n grab some from SD but its not liquid so hopefully its 100+ mics


----------



## Roger&Me

Should be getting some liquid soon, supposedly it "comes from san francisco." I'm excited, but I've never dealt with this particular source, so I'm postponing any type of ecstatic reaction until I've sampled the wares. I'll report back once I do.


----------



## amor fati

I really need to remember to keep a stash for the winter.


----------



## oxalic32

http://www.usdoj.gov/dea/programs/forensicsci/microgram/mg0608/mg0608.html

Article is old now. But really not too dated.



> - INTELLIGENCE ALERT -
> 
> LSD BLOTTER ACID MIMICS (ACTUALLY CONTAINING
> 4-IODO-2,5-DIMETHOXYAMPHETAMINE (DOI) AND 4-CHLORO-2,5-
> DIMETHOXYAMPHETAMINE (DOC)) IN LANTANA, FLORIDA
> 
> The Palm Beach County Sheriff’s Office Crime Laboratory Chemistry Section (West Palm Beach, Florida) recently received two different exhibits of blotter paper, suspected LSD (no photos). The exhibits were seized in Lantana (about 5 miles south of Palm Beach) by the Lantana Police (no further details). The first exhibit consisted of one-quarter inch square of blotter paper, orange on one side and blank on the other; analysis by Erlichs (negative), GC, and GC/MS indicated not LSD but rather 4-iodo-2,5-dimethoxyamphetamine (DOI). The second exhibit consisted of a rectangular piece of blotter paper, blank on both sides and perforated into three quarter-inch squares; analysis (same techniques) indicated not LSD but rather 4-chloro-2,5-dimethoxyamphetamine (DOC). The exhibits were not formally quantitated, but both had a high loading based on their GC chromatograms. This was the first ever submission of DOI in any form, and the third submission of DOC on blotter paper, to the laboratory.
> 
> [Editor’s Notes: As previously noted, submissions of “blotter acid” actually containing LSD are currently uncommon in the U.S. Most such submissions actually contain either a hallucinogenic tryptamine or phenethylamine. More recently, the hallucinogenic phenethylamines (one of the “2C” or the “DO” compounds) are becoming predominant.]



Research chemicals do generally taste bitter.


----------



## oxalic32

BTW my area really doesn't have alot of L going through it. I prefer an RC over possibly bunk tabs. I just wish i could get my hands on some good blotter.


----------



## rike1

oxalic32 said:


> http://www.usdoj.gov/dea/programs/forensicsci/microgram/mg0608/mg0608.html
> 
> Article is old now. But really not too dated.
> 
> 
> 
> Research chemicals do generally taste bitter.



Wow, thats interesting.

When my dealer in boynton (a few miles from lantana) stopped getting acid from his usual source, he told me he could get stuff from Lantana. It was too expensive though and I couldn't get a ride, so i never got any.

Talk about luck.


----------



## thehaight954

used to be able to cap mad papers in  Miami area. not any more tho haven't seen shit in at least 2 months. regularly saw Wow and mad dead prints i had a halfy with Gerry Garcia putting on his glasses last and all we got are some type of rc layed to jimmy Hendrix prefs and some bob marelys any one cross these i dunno what they are but i poped 2, 18 hour trip my home boy popped 3 tripped for like 30 hours.


----------



## oxalic32

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/dob/dob_journal1.shtml

Another good article about RCs being sold as LSD.

I want some gels goddamnit!


----------



## rike1

thehaight954 said:


> used to be able to cap mad papers in  Miami area. not any more tho haven't seen shit in at least 2 months. regularly saw Wow and mad dead prints i had a halfy with Gerry Garcia putting on his glasses last and all we got are some type of rc layed to jimmy Hendrix prefs and some bob marelys any one cross these i dunno what they are but i poped 2, 18 hour trip my home boy popped 3 tripped for like 30 hours.



Yeah, theres been nothing in SoFla since early november.

Ive heard promising things though.


----------



## Swerlz

I've had no luck with acid in SoFlo for a few years.. though everything else seems to be no problem


----------



## rike1

Swerz said:


> I've had no luck with acid in SoFlo for a few years.. though everything else seems to be no problem



It used to be in Palm Beach for a long time.

I have trouble finding other psychedelics besides shrooms and cid. No DMT, no  salvia since it was criminalized, no 2c family substances of any sort...


----------



## dunwich

^Fl has some fuct acid laws, i think that contributes to things year round.  Never been a problem tho...all this drought shit is baloney. Maybe theres an acid drought in the middle of nowhere out in Wyoming, but if youre not in the middle of nowhere and in certain scenes it just barely ever ever goes away, and if so not for long.

keeeep lookin!!


----------



## thehaight954

rike1 said:


> It used to be in Palm Beach for a long time.
> 
> I have trouble finding other psychedelics besides shrooms and cid. No DMT, no  salvia since it was criminalized, no 2c family substances of any sort...



Dude it's the complete opposite for me...


----------



## *Love*Lite*

oxalic32 said:


> BTW my area really doesn't have alot of L going through it. I prefer an RC over possibly bunk tabs. I just wish i could get my hands on some good blotter.



Well you do live in the void... no sure how much L goes through there.  But I will tell you that where there are hippies (usually) there is LSD.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

^
Hippy's always have the tastiest tab's       I should be dropping some L this weekend I'm getting from a hippy


----------



## amor fati

Some extremely potent liquid in the mountain region


----------



## rike1

thehaight954 said:


> Dude it's the complete opposite for me...



Hah. Where are you at specifically in SoFla man?


----------



## jamaica0535

Anyone who cant find acid right now... Patience is a virtue...

summer is music festival season... 

Acid will flow more readily than it has in a long time... 

Although i am finding that when something cant be found in your area, meet like minded people from different areas... rpretty much any psych you could want can be found but at inflated prices get peoples numbers, and its pretty easy to tell someone is not an undercover when they are rolling or tripping balls...


----------



## thehaight954

rike1 said:


> Hah. Where are you at specifically in SoFla man?



Miami area


----------



## L_gic

very hard to find anything here where i live. shrooms was a trippy experience. wonder what acid is like...


----------



## andybricks

boulder co, pink gelltabs, fractal prints, needlepoint vials


----------



## I_get_down 86

I love acid..I lost my connect, but im sure ill find one soon enough.


----------



## davearch07

got ahold of white Frankenstein blotter in Illinois, decent strength 80-100 mics


----------



## ampd

Recently had some strong Hoffman blotter..about ~150 mics...

Should have some Rolling Stones in soon..supposed to be ~180 mics!


----------



## davearch07

^I had rollinstone blotter that was 300 mics but the person i was purchasing them from was selling half hits for 
way too much money!


----------



## VerbalTruist

You're talking about the Black ones with the red tongue correct?  They were quite potent but they weren't laid at 300ug.  I was 

You should never pay that much for a HALF hit of LSD.  Thats absolutely too much.

Oh and no prices.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

hmm always seems to be some L around in arkansas but there is a shit ton of hippies around here too


----------



## tripmonkey505

hippies got the doeses


----------



## trainwreckmolly

I've only come across it once, and the dumb ass i got it from was breaking the blotters off with his fingers and it was really weak, even when starting with 3.  Probably wasn't even the real deal.  I'll be hitting the festivals this summer on a mission to find some.


----------



## ODB

Anyone hear about pokemon blotters?


----------



## thehaight954

Has any one in Florida seen papers recently? What prints have you come across. Last i seen are white with blue stripes.


----------



## 52DSL

Anyone know if anything in Northern California/Sacramento is good?


----------



## Delsyd

52DSL said:


> Anyone know if anything in Northern California/Sacramento is good?



yes its good.
Though some of it may be bad, and some of it may be fake, but there is definately good stuff around.

Try it out and then come ack here and tell us how it was.


----------



## 52DSL

Delsyd said:


> yes its good.
> Though some of it may be bad, and some of it may be fake, but there is definately good stuff around.
> 
> Try it out and then come ack here and tell us how it was.



Will, do. I should be getting some for this weekend. I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## amor fati

Apparently the stuff I get in denver all comes from NorCal, and it is some of the best I have ever had. Just picked some up and am about to drop!


----------



## come_unity

Just picked up a sheet of some blotter which I havent seen since last summers tour, they are the grateful dead logo (skull) with a vagina where the lightning bolt would normally be, I would estimate these doses to be around 80-100mics, pretty standard hits, but i still get a kick out of this print, haha always makes me laugh, I was shocked when my buddy came up on these and offered my a sheet, I was all on them cause i knew they were good from last year(bought a few strips at a certain fest in the midwest).  Any way someone most be sitting on a nice stockpile of these.


----------



## I_get_down 86

Acid needs to come to VA..asap


----------



## andybricks

fresh fractals alex grey on one side fractals on the other little weaker than the fractal trees from last round


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

I_get_down 86 said:


> Acid needs to come to VA..asap



it's already there, you're not looking hard enough.


----------



## bryooo

Some liquid has made it's way to Nebraska, I'm more than pleased with it.


----------



## ResinTeeth

After reading about all the signs of DOx compounds everyone has posted I have now solidified in my mind that the pink panther blotter I bought last February was indeed LSD...and I loved it. Can't wait to get more of that ju-ju


----------



## come_unity

I have just heard from the same guy who helped me out with the grateful dead with vagina's in the skull instead of the bolt, that there are new dead related doses comming out for the new tour, all from the same "folks" these are layed on almost the same exact paper, only in place of the vagina there is a obama logo.  I cant wait to try these out, they are gonna be standard dosage as with the vaginas.  80-100 mics.  I will take a picture when i come across them, should be sometime this weeks


----------



## tribalDJ

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:


> it's already there, you're not looking hard enough.



I agree with the other guy, I have pretty good connections and have only found it once in 2 years of active searching


----------



## tripmonkey505

if your on the east coast of the united states you dont really even need connections all you have to do is go to the right "events" if you know what i mean. you will find connections there.


----------



## tribalDJ

last year and couldn't find shit, not for the lack of trying  Maybe I should grow out my hair and look more like a hippy

please don't list event names and then say you're going there to look for drugs, this attracts unwanted attention to these events and ruins it for those who are there to have a good time, not get fucked up.


----------



## bryooo

Man I wish i lived on the coast, searching for acid in Nebraska is like looking for a needle in a haystack.


----------



## amor fati

tribalDJ said:


> last year and couldn't find shit, not for the lack of trying  Maybe I should grow out my hair and look more like a hippy



Don't go to shows/fests to find drugs. If your true and pure and really there for the right reasons (mostly music) the drugs will find you. I know I never help anyone out in their search if I'm just chillin and somebody comes up to me and is all "hey man, you hear of doses goin around"

Ruining the scene, IMO


----------



## tribalDJ

amor fati said:


> Don't go to shows/fests to find drugs. If your true and pure and really there for the right reasons (mostly music) the drugs will find you. I know I never help anyone out in their search if I'm just chillin and somebody comes up to me and is all "hey man, you hear of doses goin around"
> 
> Ruining the scene, IMO



By trying to find it, I mean making plenty of friends, not asking everyone I see for a hit.  I'm a dj and meet a lot of cool people, e is offered to me constantly but for some reason no one ever has any acid


----------



## VerbalTruist

There is some AMAZING light blue acid in Chico, CA.


----------



## 52DSL

Hey everyone. I came across some blotter that I have no clue what it is, but it came in 1/4 inch by 1/8 inch squares. My friends and I took 2 hits each. I have more and I'll take pictures as soon as I can. They took a little while to come up. 2 hours about. I was a little concerned cause it was on an empty stomach, but reading the effects of acid, and assuming it was acid, I would say there is between 50-75mcg on each square. I'll try and take pictures by this weekend, and I'm going to do it again. Do you think it wasn't acid? 2 hours sounds like a long time to come up, but the trip lasted like 8 hours total, so that doesn't sound like a DOX chemical, does it?


----------



## thehaight954

euphoricnod said:


> There is some AMAZING light blue acid in Chico, CA.



do they come with a warning saying not to take more than two?
has anyone ever came across these? on two the onset is like 30 mins or less allegedly due to the extremely high dose that's on them. im wondering if there more of an urban legend than an actual stamp.


----------



## amor fati

^ I've had acid where I _wished_ I was warned not to take more than two.


----------



## VerbalTruist

The light blue blotters are pretty heavily dosed but there is no warning on them..


----------



## tripmonkey505

thehaight954 said:


> do they come with a warning saying not to take more than two?
> has anyone ever came across these? on two *the onset is like 30 mins or less *allegedly due to the extremely high dose that's on them. im wondering if there more of an urban legend than an actual stamp.



man i had some like that once a few summers back and i ate 4 of them within 25 mins i was tripping out hard thats how you know its a BOMB dose. never heard of the warning stamp though its possible...


----------



## kong

The old getafix prints had the strength listed on the back, and for good reason...


----------



## thehaight954

tripmonkey505 said:


> man i had some like that once a few summers back and i ate 4 of them within 25 mins i was tripping out hard thats how you know its a BOMB dose. never heard of the warning stamp though its possible...



yeah nigga im glad to see that these are real. although i haven't seen any paper since November  hopefully soon and maby one day ill even see these.


----------



## Too many doses

There is some super good liquid going around Florida, if you can get the blue vials with a smiley face on them snatch it up. This is the first liquid I've seen with a picture on the vial is that common in anyone elses circles?


----------



## VerbalTruist

Our liquid always comes in mint bottles or something similar... the liquid ice things?


----------



## thehaight954

Too many doses said:


> There is some super good liquid going around Florida, if you can get the blue vials with a smiley face on them snatch it up. This is the first liquid I've seen with a picture on the vial is that common in anyone elses circles?



where are you in Florida?


----------



## amor fati

my viles always come in generic walgreens freshbreath bottles. A picture would be cool.


----------



## nuro

Liquid in Canada tends to come in 50-100ml eyedropper vials such as these:






(Under UVa~b lamp).

Are these what Walgreens Freshbreath little bottles look like?


----------



## Swerlz

very cool pic is very cool, Nuro.


----------



## thehaight954

The pic of the vials is soo soo fucking sick. Never seen one in my life im so jealous of you lol.


----------



## Too many doses

It looks like that see through blue vial, w/ a smiley, I usually get it in visine type bottles, is that the type of bottle you are refering to euphoricnod? Also to the person that asked where I'm at Gainesville.


----------



## nuro

Transparent pyrex (borosilicate) vials are the best. The indole nature of d-LSD makes it highly sensitive to electrophilic substitution reactions.
This is why we can test for LSD vs. Phene-ethyl-amine content using an electrophile such as Ehrlich's reagent ([p]dimethyl-aminobenzaldehyde usually in a 22% HCL solution). Just as Marquis reagent can be used for MD-xx testing.

Since borosilicate is extremely thermo-electrically resistant, such vials are best for long-term storage in a cool dark environment, despite their transparency.

Such containers can be purchased at local chemical supply shops without excess questions =)

REALLY want to get jealous? Why don't you check out the last 10 pages of the "Acid in Canada" thread? =)

_Super profundo on the early eve of your day_, my friends to the south!


----------



## Too many doses

nuro said:


> Transparent pyrex (borosilicate) vials are the best. The indole nature of d-LSD makes it highly sensitive to electrophilic substitution reactions.
> This is why we can test for LSD vs. Phene-ethyl-amine content using an electrophile such as Ehrlich's reagent ([p]dimethyl-aminobenzaldehyde usually in a 22% HCL solution). Just as Marquis reagent can be used for MD-xx testing.
> 
> Since borosilicate is extremely thermo-electrically resistant, such vials are best for long-term storage in a cool dark environment, despite their transparency.
> 
> Such containers can be purchased at local chemical supply shops without excess questions =)
> 
> REALLY want to get jealous? Why don't you check out the last 10 pages of the "Acid in Canada" thread? =)
> 
> _Super profundo on the early eve of your day_, my friends to the south!



Thanks for the knowledge man. Is the difference a big one though? as I never have LSD for more than a few months(thats if I get the whole vial).  If it is ill def let my connect know there is a quality difference between the two.


----------



## nuro

> If it is ill def let my connect know there is a quality difference between the two.



Well, that all depends on a few factors: 
1) Alkaloids and isomers that may be present in the d-LSD due to particulars in the synthesis process.
2) Length and accuracy of storage time

If LSD is stored for 180 days+ borosilicate containers are a good option. They must be kept relatively cool (it isn't really all that necessary to use a fridge- but you can if you want to), away from sunlight and away from any fluctuating temperate and pressure conditions.
Improperly handled LSD can degrade more easily than most would like to think. It rarely degrades to the point that it's ineffective- even in blotter less than estimated ED50 = 60 μg is a rarity. However, improper storage has been known to be the culprit behind certain blotter being weaker  than other blotter from the same sheet.
Hits at the edge of the book are generally a bit more potent.
These are very hard to quantitatively estimate as the effects of an psychedelic experience depend heavily on the set, setting, people in the immediate vicinity and time in one's life. 



Too many doses said:


> Thanks for the knowledge man. Is the difference a big one though? as I never have LSD for more than a few months(thats if I get the whole vial)..



I'm pretty sure you will this summer. If I didn't know any better, I'd say it's "comeback round" time for the 1960's. 
It appears that this time corporate structure, psychology, bureaucracy and technology are being taken into better account. 
Especially since this is being done in quite a multitude of places on quite a scale. And I'd like to put even more emphasis on the current position of the American economy and the inevitable less funding drug law enforcement agencies will receive coming second/third quarter, '09.

Any of you Californians seen the new perf Blue California Sunrise around? Was all over San Diego - Los Angeles area last winter =)


*NSFW*:


----------



## Too many doses

So basically since I dont know what is present in the liquid it better to be safe than sorry? Thanks for taking the time to break this down for me man.


----------



## nuro

Too many doses said:


> So basically since I dont know what is present in the liquid it better to be safe than sorry? Thanks for taking the time to break this down for me man.



Think nothing of it man =)

Well, allow me to better highlight some of the intricacies of the synthesis process I referred to earlier. Depending on a few factors, namely quality and source of sassafras, claviceps fungus (aka ergot), acdic, polar and non-polar solvents and effort taken, one can end up with d-lsd with some alkaloids and isomers - lumi-lsd, (1-6)iso-lsd, l-lsd, l-iso-lsd, acetyl lsd, methyl lsd, in particular.

A lot depends on the source of the LSA (lysergic acid amide)  or LSC (lysergic acid). Typical choices are ergot, Hawaiian (baby) woodrose, morning glory (especially the rare pink Mexican kind).

I like to be more safe than sorry. But, as I already said, LSD content is a lot easier to deterministically calculate using certain modified reagents that would cost one under fifteen American dollars.

There is much [urban] mythology surrounding LSD, so it is often difficult to explain to some, more callous users, the true nature of such substances.

=)


----------



## Delta-9-THC

nuro said:


> Think nothing of it man =)
> 
> Well, allow me to better highlight some of the intricacies of the synthesis process I referred to earlier. Depending on a few factors, namely quality and source of sassafras, claviceps fungus (aka ergot), acdic, polar and non-polar solvents and effort taken, one can end up with d-lsd with some alkaloids and isomers - lumi-lsd, (1-6)iso-lsd, l-lsd, l-iso-lsd, acetyl lsd, methyl lsd, in particular.



Are we even sure if any of these extra alkaloids are active?


----------



## Bass_Head

thehaight954 said:


> Has any one in Florida seen papers recently? What prints have you come across. Last i seen are white with blue stripes.



well i got some last yr a few days before. but after , i was never able to get in contact with the guy who hooked me up cuz his phone was disconnected.


----------



## thehaight954

is the fucking shit on acid. Last year i went 3 clean ass stamps nigga! Had a fucking ball. Hopefully i come up on paper so i have a reason to go this year.


----------



## Bass_Head

shit i saved 2 of them from last yr for this yrs . lol. i had got some pure mdma last yr and i felt like i was in a music video when i was watching rabbit in the moon


----------



## thehaight954

Too many doses said:


> It looks like that see through blue vial, w/ a smiley, I usually get it in visine type bottles, is that the type of bottle you are refering to euphoricnod? Also to the person that asked where I'm at Gainesville.



My friend who goes to school from the came back with a page from there the best paper i ever had the chance to take. and the only time it was reasonably priced in a long time.


----------



## Bass_Head

what part of miami u in?


----------



## thehaight954

Bass_Head said:


> what part of miami u in?



close to the beach, hbu?


----------



## Swerlz

Davie, over here.. It's been sometime since I've seen good blotter


----------



## Bass_Head

North miami beach


----------



## heynow111

andybricks said:


> fresh fractals alex grey on one side fractals on the other little weaker than the fractal trees from last round



man i dont know the right ppl... im in boulder too and have been asking everyone i think would even have an idea where to find it and they all give me the usual "i wish man. let me know if you do find it"... i know its out there! the hunt continues


----------



## thehaight954

Swerz said:


> Davie, over here.. It's been sometime since I've seen good blotter



funny you say that the boy used to be over there well one of em any way lol.


----------



## Anders'ofyelow

thehaight954 said:


> Has any one in Florida seen papers recently? What prints have you come across. Last i seen are white with blue stripes.



I came across something that looked like that  in the Parkland area about three years ago. I was in highschool at the time though, and Acid was a very rare commodity there. I still have yet to try it.


----------



## *Love*Lite*

heynow111 said:


> man i dont know the right ppl... im in boulder too and have been asking everyone i think would even have an idea where to find it and they all give me the usual "i wish man. let me know if you do find it"... i know its out there! the hunt continues



LMAO

you cant find any in Boulder, lol.

sorry, im being rude.
umm....look a little harder

go up to the the kids with dreads


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

There's going to be acid all over America this year , Keep your eyes and ears open boys and girls  and you'll find it. Ive already seen a couple of nice batch's and its only february. Once the summer hit's it'll probably reach the more off the beaten path parts of the country.


----------



## heynow111

karma1485 said:


> LMAO
> 
> you cant find any in Boulder, lol.
> 
> sorry, im being rude.
> umm....look a little harder
> 
> go up to the the kids with dreads



i know i know... i just have reservations about asking kids i dont know cuz thats sketch and i hate when kids i dont know ask me for shit. but ive been bogged the fuck down with school work so i havent really been putting my full effort in. i need it before spring break tho so im getting my shit together and starting to put some effort into my search. its only a matter of time till i can get my vial or so and then ill be nice and


----------



## rike1

Anders'ofyelow said:


> I came across something that looked like that  in the Parkland area about three years ago. I was in highschool at the time though, and Acid was a very rare commodity there. I still have yet to try it.



There was acid in parkland up until November of 08.

The last batch was white, unperf.


----------



## thehaight954

rike1 said:


> There was acid in parkland up until November of 08.
> 
> The last batch was white, unperf.



same for me last trip Nov 1st saw papers up until mid November though.


----------



## tripmonkey505

ate some pretty strong white blotters unperfed with black lines drawn separating the hits. NYC


----------



## mikeyvuitton

grabbed 1/10 of vile of liquid before i left colorado of some Lavender.
That had me on some "Dali Llama" level.


----------



## VerbalTruist

Those Dali Llama hits were nuts i had two this summer and I was tripping so hard.. It was amazing


----------



## Delsyd

ahhh yessssss!!!!!!!!

I still have a few tucked away 

i remember last summer just geting so spun out taking 1 of the rolling stone blotters (you all know the ones), and a couple dalai lamas.
I was at ___(festival___ and they had the most beautiful fire works display right before __Band__ came on. 
It brought me to tears , then i look around and every one around me is crying (no hallucination, this really happened). 
Loved that night, loved that acid...  such good memories.

...ended up doing lines of K off a spatula at sunrise back at the tent because there was no other flat surface, LOL :D

ahhh, cant wait till sumer rolls around again.

Love and ilte


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

tripmonkey505 said:


> ate some pretty strong white blotters unperfed with black lines drawn separating the hits. NYC



 Ive seen those ,  very good stuff     I wish I was tripping when those Dali Llama hits were going around they sounded nice. I was too obsessed with opiates at the time too care though. Im such a bonehead


----------



## Delsyd

The dalai lamas were around the beggining of last summer.
i first saw them around memorial day weekend.


----------



## mikeyvuitton

Dali Llamas were great, Lavender around october was great, but the white fluff that was around the denver region in January was too good.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

those dalai lama's were great, 2 ROCKED me at a festival last summer.  good times :D


----------



## Bass_Head

y isnt cid popular in south florida?


----------



## rike1

Bass_Head said:


> y isnt cid popular in south florida?



You gotta know who to meet man. Boynton has a pretty decent group of acidheads =). Its definitely not as bad as some places.

Maybe the problem is it doesnt make the trip so far down ;/. I mean, unless its coming by ship, people can only come from the north. Its not centralized at all.


----------



## thehaight954

^^^ It is every one here loves that shit are you kidding. People ask me all the time "where the paper at"? Some one bring that shit down here if there smart. Ima bout to start college maby i should take up organic chemistry lol do it all myself.


----------



## rike1

thehaight954 said:


> ^^^ It is every one here loves that shit are you kidding. People ask me all the time "where the paper at"? Some one bring that shit down here if there smart. Ima bout to start college maby i should take up organic chemistry lol do it all myself.



Some people are scared of it though ;/.

Its ridiculous. They drown themselves in alcohol, prescription pills and mushrooms and look at me crazy when they find out i do acid...

Hell, the first person to drive paper down to SoFla will get rid of it within a week.


----------



## thehaight954

rike1 said:


> Some people are scared of it though ;/.
> 
> Its ridiculous. They drown themselves in alcohol, prescription pills and mushrooms and look at me crazy when they find out i do acid...
> 
> Hell, the first person to drive paper down to SoFla will get rid of it within a week.



exactly my point. the fear thing i hear some times but thats with all drugs. people are really thirsty for some liquid right now. i rember just last summer i had 3 people to run to that shit was str8 as hell tripped like every week of that summer but now its ugh.

* I like how you mentioned how kids are quick to grab a bottle and eat some pills they probably know nothing about. But when you mention you eat acid, they always look at you differently and fucking tell you the same old 1960's government propaganda about the drug and your just like nigga this shits safer than anything around. well we know that, i wish more people did.

*oh and i think id take a day to get rid of what ever anyone brings.


----------



## heynow111

Delsyd said:


> ahhh yessssss!!!!!!!!
> 
> I still have a few tucked away
> 
> i remember last summer just geting so spun out taking 1 of the rolling stone blotters (you all know the ones), and a couple dalai lamas.
> I was at ___(festival___ and they had the most beautiful fire works display right before __Band__ came on.
> It brought me to tears , then i look around and every one around me is crying (no hallucination, this really happened).
> Loved that night, loved that acid...  such good memories.
> 
> ...ended up doing lines of K off a spatula at sunrise back at the tent because there was no other flat surface, LOL :D
> 
> ahhh, cant wait till sumer rolls around again.
> 
> Love and ilte



i licked the screen with hope... id kill for a fuckin sheet of that right now


----------



## Bass_Head

I guess cuz im a new b to florida, i have no connects like i did in la. Im not sure where to go to meet the right ppl


----------



## The Chemist

i despise Kansas for it's lack of Acid. (and to think: we used to produce about 85% of the USA's Acid back in the day...)

no Acid here, or it's all just bunk shit that you have to eat like 7 hits to get a 4 hour trip f-that crap.

LSD where are you?


----------



## Bass_Head

i know what u mean when u say u have to take multiple hits jus to have a normal TRIP. sucks. and to thank back in the day 1 hit was equal to about 3-4hits present day


----------



## PresidentCamacho

In SoFla you just have to know the right people and have the right connects to get acid down there. From what Ive heard tho its been pretty dry down there lately.


----------



## ODB

just heard about sum possible hoffman print but not sure about it yet.


----------



## Filkins

Saw some Geltabs about 45 min away, but lost the connect, well moreso they decided I was going to be giving them money instead of receiving something as well.

My goal for '09 is to find some of this liquid and get a vial for myself


----------



## Bass_Head

ill 2nd that. how much does a vial usually go for?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Bass_Head said:


> ill 2nd that. how much does a vial usually go for?



There's no price discussion allowed in this thread.


----------



## heynow111

^^ is there a thread where we can discuss price?


----------



## The Chemist

^^the 2009 Price Discussion Thread is a good place to start....


----------



## rike1

thehaight954 said:


> exactly my point. the fear thing i hear some times but thats with all drugs. people are really thirsty for some liquid right now. i rember just last summer i had 3 people to run to that shit was str8 as hell tripped like every week of that summer but now its ugh.
> 
> * I like how you mentioned how kids are quick to grab a bottle and eat some pills they probably know nothing about. But when you mention you eat acid, they always look at you differently and fucking tell you the same old 1960's government propaganda about the drug and your just like nigga this shits safer than anything around. well we know that, i wish more people did.
> 
> *oh and i think id take a day to get rid of what ever anyone brings.



Acid drains your spinal fluid maaaaaaaan.


----------



## thehaight954

rike1 said:


> Acid drains your spinal fluid maaaaaaaan.



* Most common man you eat that five time, your legally insane ya know.

 Oh and supposedly my friend has found some one near by with blotter. I hope this is true and not just another person talking shit. First time anyone has seen blotter in a few months no in so fla.


----------



## rike1

thehaight954 said:


> * Most common man you eat that five time, your legally insane ya know.
> 
> Oh and supposedly my friend has found some one near by with blotter. I hope this is true and not just another person talking shit. First time anyone has seen blotter in a few months no in so fla.



Im hoping stuff floats around .

And i love the kids that tell me you can't freak out on mushrooms like you can on acid -_-. Its hard to convince them a mushroom freak out can even be worse.

please keep event names anonymous.  thanks


----------



## VerbalTruist

Mushroom freakouts fucking SUCK


----------



## Bass_Head

rike1 said:


> Im hoping stuff floats around
> 
> ill 2nd that. looks like thehaight954, you and i should meet up before
> 
> do not list event names.  thank you


----------



## Bass_Head

rike1 said:


> Im hoping stuff floats around .



ill 2nd that. looks like thehaight954, you and i should meet up during <event name removed>


please do not list event names.


----------



## thehaight954

Bass_Head said:


> ill 2nd that. looks like thehaight954, you and i should meet up during <snip>



unfortunate my friend like i though it was a hoax . But we should meet up during <snip> ill only be at <snip> though. msn? pm me.


----------



## Electrollie

Yes! The Pink Panthers were fantastic!


----------



## nuro

Delta-9-THC said:


> Are we even sure if any of these extra alkaloids are active?



No we are not sure. And yes, you've got a point there. In theory, iso-lsd shouldn't really be psychoactive. However, acetyl and methyl lsd appear to be!

ALD-52 [link] being the most famous example of this.

There's a lot I can tell you on the subject, especially why some samples of LSD appear so different from others (outside of the range of possibilities of changing the "set and setting"). Some blotter appears to be consistently more "visual", when compared to others, which can produce rather strange "vibrating" body buzzes.

If you really want to know more on the subject, I would suggest we begin a new thread, as I'm sure I'm not the only one with a lot to say, and I expect some interesting conclusions can be reached =)


----------



## OutThisLife

I miss LSD, haven't had it in a year. I can't find it anywhere in Texas


----------



## Delta-9-THC

nuro said:


> No we are not sure. And yes, you've got a point there. In theory, iso-lsd shouldn't really be psychoactive. However, acetyl and methyl lsd appear to be!
> 
> ALD-52 [link] being the most famous example of this.
> 
> There's a lot I can tell you on the subject, especially why some samples of LSD appear so different from others (outside of the range of possibilities of changing the "set and setting"). Some blotter appears to be consistently more "visual", when compared to others, which can produce rather strange "vibrating" body buzzes.
> 
> If you really want to know more on the subject, I would suggest we begin a new thread, as I'm sure I'm not the only one with a lot to say, and I expect some interesting conclusions can be reached =)



There have been threads in the past on this subject. It seems that no one knows for sure whether these extra byproducts that can be produced in the synthesis or through degradation are active. 

I have experienced this phenomenon myself. I had a batch of alice and wonderland blotters that consistently gave a very pronounced and pleasant body buzz but with fairly weak visuals, even at high doses. 4 hits was good but surprisingly underwhelming. 

I would normally chalk this up to set and setting but I had a large quantity of these and the effects where consistent with each trip I had. I also had an opportunity to try a different batch of WOW that summer. Just 2 hits of this gave me much more interesting visuals than any of the trips I had had with the other blotter.


----------



## Roger&Me

OutThisLife said:


> I miss LSD, haven't had it in a year. I can't find it anywhere in Texas



It's been here sporadically throughout the winter, but only in short bursts. 

Its been dry for a few weeks now, though; I think as it gets into March we'll see a bigger influx. This goes without saying, but if you don't have friends in Austin it might be hard to get your hands on some. Good luck in the search, bro.


----------



## sneilburg3000

tell me about it for being dry, i havent seen it like this in a long time where im at. Last time i got blotters ended up being rc's anyone. I havent had sum good doses since like october and november when i had sum great L25 and this weird butterfly print. Its been absolutly dry since.


----------



## Doses'n'Nuggets420

yo, my shit just got seized and tested by the cops.  it was blotter, WoW from the family.  and it tested positive for lsd and cocaine.  you guys ever heard of that shit before?:D


----------



## Delsyd

probably had the doses next to some coke and a little rubbed off on the blotter.

thats the only explanation i can think of.


----------



## Doses'n'Nuggets420

yea i thought that could be a possibility.  or the chemist threw a bunch of pure ass coke into the mix before he laid it.  this would make the come up much faster, or you would get higher on the come up, thus people wouldn't be bitching about the quality.


----------



## thehaight954

Doses'n'Nuggets420 said:


> yo, my shit just got seized and tested by the cops.  it was blotter, WoW from the family.  and it tested positive for lsd and cocaine.  you guys ever heard of that shit before?:D



how are you talking to us then? that charge is ridiculously bad. my best friend got caught with a 10 piece his bail $250,000. never saw his ass again.


----------



## thehaight954

Doses'n'Nuggets420 said:


> yea i thought that could be a possibility.  or the chemist threw a bunch of pure ass coke into the mix before he laid it.  this would make the come up much faster, or you would get higher on the come up, thus people wouldn't be bitching about the quality.



i dont think that much coke would do any thing and cutting paper with coke is cost ineffective and WoW is already fire


----------



## Doses'n'Nuggets420

Where the fuck do you live??  

i would highly suggest keeping the details of your arrest/case off a harm reduction, drug-related message board, especially since the criminal charge you are facing is distribution of LSD.


----------



## Doses'n'Nuggets420

thehaight954 said:


> i dont think that much coke would do any thing and cutting paper with coke is cost ineffective and WoW is already fire



i am talkin pure cocaine, and it probably would do something.  and i don't think the chemist would give a fuck about cost, when he has product like that.  its all about gettin the people totally fucked up.  this is how the family is my friend.


----------



## thehaight954

Doses'n'Nuggets420 said:


> Where the fuck do you live??



um ok ud still be in prison for that for a long time. and the family would not adulterate there crystal like that!!! especially with coke and there not all about getting you fucked up there more about purity thats why they give everyone a thumb print before they sell them crystal, the point is to keep it pure. and i knew some one in the family who is in prison for less than selling Syd to a fed hes in there for just conspiracy to commit such and act.


----------



## thehaight954

Doses'n'Nuggets420 said:


> i am talkin pure cocaine, and it probably would do something.  and i don't think the chemist would give a fuck about cost, when he has product like that.  its all about gettin the people totally fucked up.  this is how the family is my friend.



laying pure coke to paper would do nothing but make your mouth numb and taste weird which would lead many to think its an rc. and by saying shit like this  "its all about gettin the people totally fucked up.  this is how the family is my friend." you obviously know nothing about the family. and if any of its members read that they would be extremely upset. there not all about that.


----------



## heynow111

so much hatred... but i have to side with thehaight on this one... if chemists put yay in with the crystal, it would still numb your mouth and even the most experienced trippers would be thrown off by that. i know i would... so im thinkin its like you thought initially that he had it stored next to some blow and there was some residue on the blotter


----------



## bellow

lol this is kind of funny.  Doses'n'Nuggets420 you are wrong about putting cocaine on paper.  There are many reasons you are wrong, the most obvious one is that you can't fit an active dose of cocaine onto a hit of blotter paper.  Simple as that.  Blotter paper doesn't absorb more than about 3 or 4 mg (that's on the high side).  So you put 75-100 mics of LSD on that hit, then what, 3 mg of cocaine on the rest of it?  So you have to take a few hits and maybe if you're a real trooper you end up with 20 mg of cocaine?  Yeah that sounds like fun.  And besides the oral bioavailability of cocaine is only 33%.  If your hits tested positive it's probably because you left it near coke or someone else did (probably lots of cocaine in the evidence locker at the station).  Please stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## kong

No ones putting 2c-1 or *sass* anywhere near the laying of lsd.  Anyone half way intelligent, family or not, wants their drugs in separate piles.  Not mixed together with some marketing bullshit "sally"...

That combo isn't even going to get a person that high relative to whats possible.

Lots of things turn positive for cocaine.  Insist on GS/MS...

All this family and thumbprint bullshit is for 18yr to dicksize with.  People with crystal aren't going to sell it if they think the buyer is dumb enough to randomly eat 50mg because some dude on the internet says that's how its done.  Never seen anyone with a large amount of lsd say anything about fucking family.  Just kids with a sheet or two and their hats on the wrong direction...

Back on topic:

10mg silver vials yum...


----------



## thehaight954

i think im the first in sou fla to see paper for a few months American Gothic getting some today ya know old couple with a man holding a pitchfork. hope there good.


----------



## Delta-9-THC

Doses'n'Nuggets420 said:


> bullshit, like you would know.  have you had the shit i'm talkin about.  fuck no.  obviously not.  you don't know what PURE fuckin coke would do on blotter like that.  i know alot more about the family than you would ever know, and i know they wouldn't even think about messin around with a fuckin fool like you.
> 
> you ever heard of SALLY?  fuck no.  cuz you aint in the fam.  that shit was designed by a fuckin chemist from the family to get you straight FUCKED UP.  HIGHER THAN YOU HAVE EVER BEEN.  2ci, sass, and molly, all fuckin PURE.  i've probably already said too much.  the only thing the family would be extremely upset about is what i just told your stupid ass.



Dude, you need to seriously just chill the fuck out and stop spouting utter bullshit. You clearly have no idea what your talking about and although in someways it is comical how ignorant you are, you are also being very disrespectful to all the other posters.

The fact that you think that coke tainted blotter is a positive thing and that you believe it would actually have any effect shows how little you know.

Most people on this board tend to be quite intelligent and knowledgeable and you could learn a lot by sitting back and observing instead of acting like a belligerent asshole.


----------



## VerbalTruist

Doses'n'Nuggets420 said:


> yea i thought that could be a possibility.  or the chemist threw a bunch of pure ass coke into the mix before he laid it.  this would make the come up much faster, or you would get higher on the come up, thus people wouldn't be bitching about the quality.



lol NO.  i think that's the most absurd thing I've ever heard about.

A lot of stuff has coke on it simply because it was NEAR the shit.  Like money, almost all circulated bills (like 99% ) have Cocaine residue on them.

Your blotter would have had to be flaking off blow to have enough on it to effect you in any real way.

Your theory, its bunk.


----------



## The Chemist

anyone in the family wouldn't say outright they were if they valued their life.


----------



## VerbalTruist

Doses'n'Nuggets420 said:


> bullshit, like you would know.  have you had the shit i'm talkin about.  fuck no.  obviously not.  you don't know what PURE fuckin coke would do on blotter like that.  i know alot more about the family than you would ever know, and i know they wouldn't even think about messin around with a fuckin fool like you.
> 
> you ever heard of SALLY?  fuck no.  cuz you aint in the fam.  that shit was designed by a fuckin chemist from the family to get you straight FUCKED UP.  HIGHER THAN YOU HAVE EVER BEEN.  2ci, sass, and molly, all fuckin PURE.  i've probably already said too much.  the only thing the family would be extremely upset about is what i just told your stupid ass.



Family... Oh man where do I start...

Firstly, take your hatred off of this board and somewhere else.  No one gives a shit how connected within the 'family' you are.  Just because you hang out with a bunch of Wookies who have a pretty good acid connect and can get 2ci (big fucking deal) and molly (Whoop). 

Anyone with an internet connection can get that shit.  Congratulations.

You're talking about family like you're some sort of organized crime syndicate.  You aren't the mafia.  I'm pretty well liked among 'family' and I can tell you right now that the way you're talking makes you look like one of the people that believes all the bullshit those people try to feed you.

And even if there is some sort of 'family' that is involved in drug sales thats as deeply involved as you say they are they sure as shit wouldn't go post just the way you did running their mouth like a fool.  Sounds like a good way to end up on the wrong side of your set if you ask me...

Hang around on Bluelight, keep your mouth shut and just start reading.  Chill here start reading Psychedelic Drugs and erowid.org.  Unlearn all those rumors I'm sure are floating around your noggin and absorb the knowledge we can drop on you.

A lot of us have been around...


----------



## rike1

thehaight954 said:


> i think im the first in sou fla to see paper for a few months American Gothic getting some today ya know old couple with a man holding a pitchfork. hope there good.



Once you try that shit, let us know how good it is =).

And thank you for giving me hope on finding blotter in SoFla


----------



## SKL

last page made me lol. i needed it. thanks.


----------



## nuro

Delta-9-THC said:


> There have been threads in the past on this subject. It seems that no one knows for sure whether these extra byproducts that can be produced in the synthesis or through degradation are active.
> 
> I have experienced this phenomenon myself. I had a batch of alice and wonderland blotters that consistently gave a very pronounced and pleasant body buzz but with fairly weak visuals, even at high doses. 4 hits was good but surprisingly underwhelming.
> 
> I would normally chalk this up to set and setting but I had a large quantity of these and the effects where consistent with each trip I had. I also had an opportunity to try a different batch of WOW that summer. Just 2 hits of this gave me much more interesting visuals than any of the trips I had had with the other blotter.



I daresay I really do think they are. LSD is so sensitive to certain substitution reactions, making quite a few surprising analogues of LSD. 
Mechanisia of action of these is a little hard to guess sometimes, but I do know that that quite a few lesser known things extremely similar to LSD, present some interesting effects on our brains. 
Spectacular example of this is 1,3-methyl d-lysergic acid butanolamide. But I'm still left at the problem of the question of why LSD analogues are so understudied? 
It really puzzles me as to why even Shulgin deviates from the topic whenever he mentions it.

Now, getting back to me, I'm actually at a little bit of a dilemma on this specifically.

I've wanted to do some in-depth study on this in particular for a while now. But it attracts so much unneeded attention, tarnishes academic reputations, etc. 
The alternative is to publish things anonymously, but no one takes anonymous publications seriously and I kinda like the credit..

What do you think?


----------



## Delsyd

SomeKindaLove said:


> last page made me lol. i needed it. thanks.



ditto.


----------



## chrisinabox

^agreed


----------



## VerbalTruist

thats what N&SADD is for...


----------



## any major dude

First off, I have to agree with everyone except Doses&Nuggets.  You really need to educate yourself unless you wanna help the people that want to keep psychedelic drugs illegal.

Now on to the info...

One of my friends recently got a couple sheets, one plain white, one a psychedelic green, 
yellow, orange, red trippy pattern.  The green one turned out to be DOI, don't know about the white one.  Luckily I found out it was DOI before I took any, and found it to be quite enjoyable, but very long lived, like 20 hrs with an 8hr peak. 

From a separate source several months ago got plain white blotter that was absolutely wonderful.  I'm not sure how many times I've done acid, but its a whole lot, probably in the 75-100 range, and this stuff ranked close to the top.  2 hits each had a slightly slow come on, and then me and my girlfriend in the floor hysterical with laughter and hallucinating wildly for about 4-5 hrs, with pleasant effects lasting several more hours.  No real ill effects next day, mild goofiness and a bit of "brain mush" feeling.  Honestly I don't even know if it was on "blotter" paper.  I got enough to be able to see that there was something written on the paper, it may have been part of this guy's shopping list or something, I dunno, but it sure was good.


----------



## happydaze

Originally Posted by Doses'n'Nuggets420  
bullshit, like you would know. have you had the shit i'm talkin about. fuck no. obviously not. you don't know what PURE fuckin coke would do on blotter like that. i know alot more about the family than you would ever know, and i know they wouldn't even think about messin around with a fuckin fool like you. 

you ever heard of SALLY? fuck no. cuz you aint in the fam. that shit was designed by a fuckin chemist from the family to get you straight FUCKED UP. HIGHER THAN YOU HAVE EVER BEEN. 2ci, sass, and molly, all fuckin PURE. i've probably already said too much. the only thing the family would be extremely upset about is what i just told your stupid ass.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Those who say, dont know; those that know, dont say.   

I find it very entertaining to hear kids talk about family, I wish I was that special..


----------



## heynow111

kong said:


> All this family and thumbprint bullshit is for 18yr to dicksize with.  People with crystal aren't going to sell it if they think the buyer is dumb enough to randomly eat 50mg because some dude on the internet says that's how its done.  Never seen anyone with a large amount of lsd say anything about fucking family.  Just kids with a sheet or two and their hats on the wrong direction...



couldnt have said it better myself... all the really legit guys ive ever gotten from dont say shit about family this and that, only punk bitches trying to scam shitty or bunk shit... when someone says "it comes from the family" it turns me away from them


----------



## thehaight954

nuro said:


> I daresay I really do think they are. LSD is so sensitive to certain substitution reactions, making quite a few surprising analogues of LSD.
> Mechanisia of action of these is a little hard to guess sometimes, but I do know that that quite a few lesser known things extremely similar to LSD, present some interesting effects on our brains.
> Spectacular example of this is 1,3-methyl d-lysergic acid butanolamide. But I'm still left at the problem of the question of why LSD analogues are so understudied?
> It really puzzles me as to why even Shulgin deviates from the topic whenever he mentions it.
> 
> Now, getting back to me, I'm actually at a little bit of a dilemma on this specifically.
> 
> I've wanted to do some in-depth study on this in particular for a while now. But it attracts so much unneeded attention, tarnishes academic reputations, etc.
> The alternative is to publish things anonymously, but no one takes anonymous publications seriously and I kinda like the credit..
> 
> What do you think?



"Spectacular example of this is 1,3-methyl d-lysergic acid butanolamide". 
I would like to know more about that. Sounds interesting.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

this thread is about *LSD*, not cocaine, not "sally" or any other drug.  keep on topic or i'm going to start handing out warnings.  

doses'n'nuggets, i HIGHLY suggest you keep the details of your arrest and subsequent court case out of public view.  law enforcement does in fact browse the board and coming here (a harm reduction, drug-related message board) boasting about how you got off so lightly AND spreading misinformation is not helping you any.  you're 18 y/o with a LIFETIME ahead of you, don't go and fuck it up because you _think_ you caught a lucky break.  you have much to learn, young grasshoppah, WISE THE FUCK UP!


----------



## heynow111

^^^^^hahahahahahaha 

"young grasshoppah"


----------



## BadHabbit

Tripped last night again haha fucking wonderful at 1400ug


----------



## nuro

thehaight954 said:


> "Spectacular example of this is 1,3-methyl d-lysergic acid butanolamide".
> I would like to know more about that. Sounds interesting.



A lot of these analogues have been toxicologically studied in low doses. Many studies suggest that low doses are medically useful to 
(i)relieve migraine headaches
(ii)some cardiovascular stuff

I find the migraine part interesting, as "visuals" do tend to present themselves in migraines to an extent. There are called aurical migraines [link]. 

I'm also tempted to link the wiki page for phosphenes - a phosphene is a fascinating entoptic (originating from inside the eye) phenomenon, where one sees light patterns/shapes/blobs/colours/lightning caused by internal stimulation of the retinas. [link]

I made a small typo, meant to write 1-methyl d-lysergic acid butanolamide. 
Here's a link to the study I was referencing. I can't seem to find the full article online, but there's a summary here [link].
Briefly described, some fucked up shit happened to these rats when they were given a series of LSD analogues.

There's a really nice thesis/dissertation on the nature of sensory perception on LSD that was written by someone I know. It's pretty in-depth and systematically categorizes many of the sensory effects (human) test subjects experienced on LSD. Don't have it now, but I'll send it your way if you'd like me to via pm.


----------



## rike1

BadHabbit said:


> Tripped last night again haha fucking wonderful at 1400ug



Blotters?

How many did you take?


----------



## heynow111

BadHabbit said:


> Tripped last night again haha fucking wonderful at 1400ug



that'd be like 14 hits if it were good strong acid... im sorry but im calling shenanigans


----------



## mikeyvuitton

i took 2000-2500ug once of liquid on accident, so anything is possible.


----------



## heynow111

i retract my initial shenanigans but if it were blotters i stand by my statement


----------



## tripmonkey505

14 hits of blotter isnt too hard to take just put it in your mouth. its pretty possible.


----------



## The Chemist

1400ug...you'd be feeling it for like 3 days.


----------



## rike1

mikeyvuitton said:


> i took 2000-2500ug once of liquid on accident, so anything is possible.



Thats why you gotta be careful with liquid ;/, especially if you are dosing it and aren't experienced.

I cant imagine a 2000 mic trip


----------



## mikeyvuitton

> Thats why you gotta be careful with liquid ;/, especially if you are dosing it and aren't experienced.
> 
> I cant imagine a 2000 mic trip



we thought it was fake acid.
and that we had been ripped off, cause we gave a buddy two drops and he said he felt nothing, so we then proceeded to squirt the vile into our mouthes, 3 of us.


turns out, it wasnt fake.


----------



## rike1

mikeyvuitton said:


> we thought it was fake acid.
> and that we had been ripped off, cause we gave a buddy two drops and he said he felt nothing, so we then proceeded to squirt the vile into our mouthes, 3 of us.
> 
> 
> turns out, it wasnt fake.



Write up that trip report


----------



## nuro

If you do lsd often, 1000+ug becomes the standard for your heavy trips - tolerances build fast when you're dropping every few days =)


----------



## CrookieMonster

heynow111 said:


> i retract my initial shenanigans but if it were blotters i stand by my statement



at this one concert ive took a quarter sheet of acid while on 2 hits of molly after insuffilating some 2ct7.. this was on saturday and i didnt fully come down until wed night // thursday morning.. i wasnt even able to sleep until tuesday.. if you could call it sleep.. but yeah anything is possible so i wouldnt go around trying to call people out..
sidenote: this was two years ago..

as stated in the guidelines posted at the top of the forum, naming specific events is forbidden.  please read and follow the rules, they are in place for your safety and the safety of others.


----------



## rike1

CrookieMonster said:


> at <snip> ive took a quarter sheet of acid while on 2 hits of molly after insuffilating some 2ct7.. this was on saturday and i didnt fully come down until wed night // thursday morning.. i wasnt even able to sleep until tuesday.. if you could call it sleep.. but yeah anything is possible so i wouldnt go around trying to call people out..
> sidenote: this was  two years ago..



If only i even had enough money for all of that at once


----------



## heynow111

CrookieMonster said:


> at <snip> ive took a quarter sheet of acid while on 2 hits of molly after insuffilating some 2ct7.. this was on saturday and i didnt fully come down until wed night // thursday morning.. i wasnt even able to sleep until tuesday.. if you could call it sleep.. but yeah anything is possible so i wouldnt go around trying to call people out..
> sidenote: this was two years ago..



holy shit man... i am sorry for calling anybody out, some people are crazy. what was all of that like?


----------



## CrookieMonster

heynow111 said:


> holy shit man... i am sorry for calling anybody out, some people are crazy. what was all of that like?



while at the festival everything was pleasant but trying to recover // sleep was terrible.. i dont have the time right now to go into any deeper detail.. hopefully in the next couple of weeks ill write a trip report.. im not much of a writer and ill need the help of a few friends to recount it because i blacked out for awhile on saturday + sunday due to alcohol + xanax.. i can be quite careless while on a drug binge..


----------



## heynow111

CrookieMonster said:


> while at the festival everything was pleasant but trying to recover // sleep was terrible.. i dont have the time right now to go into any deeper detail.. hopefully in the next couple of weeks ill write a trip report.. im not much of a writer and ill need the help of a few friends to recount it because i blacked out for awhile on saturday + sunday due to alcohol + xanax.. i can be quite careless while on a drug binge..



that sounds like quite the experience... let me know if you write up that trip report


----------



## thehaight954

to my south Florida niggas theirs hope for us all lol. American Gothic prints id say decently layed paper medium strength but clean. Only one to three should be good. came from the north Florida though.


----------



## rike1

thehaight954 said:


> to my south Florida niggas theirs hope for us all lol. American Gothic prints id say decently layed paper medium strength but clean. Only one to three should be good. came from the north Florida though.



Hopefully it circulates =)


----------



## The Chemist

Where are you Acid?????


----------



## VerbalTruist

rike1 said:


> Thats why you gotta be careful with liquid ;/, especially if you are dosing it and aren't experienced.
> 
> I cant imagine a 2000 mic trip



2mg of LSD was quite fun as I recall it.  Just intense at times.


----------



## Filkins

Hopefully getting some blotter soon,
Any info on the popular prints going around the ne?


----------



## Roger&Me

The Chemist said:


> 1400ug...you'd be feeling it for like 3 days.



Nah bro, 1.4 milligrams isn't even that big of a dose. You'd surely be feeling it longer than a more modest dose, but not by that big of a margin. I've dosed 2mg+ countless times, its my preferred dosage level (if I have the 'cid to spare).


----------



## VerbalTruist

Hey me too!

I think...


----------



## VerbalTruist

... I love you?


----------



## mha2345

Things are firing up again here in the southeast... slow period over the holidaze/new year but I am told the L should be flowing again soon! Should know more (and have pix) over the next week


----------



## Roger&Me

Haha love ya too enod.


----------



## The Chemist

Roger&Me said:


> Nah bro, 1.4 milligrams isn't even that big of a dose. You'd surely be feeling it longer than a more modest dose, but not by that big of a margin. I've dosed 2mg+ countless times, its my preferred dosage level (if I have the 'cid to spare).




sure dude, but all i know is that 2 friends of mine took 2 blotters of Lucy and tripped--Literally--4 days straight.


----------



## bellow

The Chemist said:


> sure dude, but all i know is that 2 friends of mine took 2 blotters of Lucy and tripped--Literally--4 days straight.



Sounds like DOx to me.


----------



## Roger&Me

^Yeah, it definitely wasn't LSD.


----------



## oxalic32

The Chemist said:


> sure dude, but all i know is that 2 friends of mine took 2 blotters of Lucy and tripped--Literally--4 days straight.



Going to have to agree with everyone else. 2 hits will never make you trip 4 days, sheets aren't laid out that strong.

Did the tabs have a bitter taste to them? Ask your friends. Were the visuals or body vibes different? I've eaten a number of RCs and i've tasted real L. You can tell the difference. RCs are definitely much more intense than any L i've ever had.


----------



## urbanwolf

To our wonderful amusement here in Texas, the local connect has been moving 'Pokemon Elemental Blotter' lately, it's not a one hit wonder, but it's good nonetheless. 

Though, from doing some research and pondering, I'm starting to think they could be adulterated. Does anyone have any experience with them? I know some people up in Canada have been talking about them

Peace and Love


----------



## VerbalTruist

You can usually tell if they are extremely bitter or the trip lasts 14+ hours.


----------



## urbanwolf

It wasnt bitter. Users reported an electric feel, though the chemical did not seem to instantly affect them. 

I had read that it was a Canadian supplier and some users up their felt it could be adulterated, they had some bad experiences. 

I think I'll just order a test kit, but I was hoping for another first hand experience. 

Peace


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ how long did it take for the hit(s) to kick in?


----------



## urbanwolf

Within a modest estimate? Hour and a half at the most?


----------



## completeki

i had to stop in to say whatup to all the KIDZ talking shit on here...




AHAHAHAHA love it.




wow has it all changed.


----------



## Al_S_Dee

Two of these were wonderful!


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

urbanwolf said:


> Within a modest estimate? Hour and a half at the most?



LSD usually takes anywhere from 20-45 minutes to kick in (ymmv).  IME, it hasn't taken any longer than 40-45 minutes to start feeling effects.  when i took DOC and DOB, it took over 2 hours for the first effects to be felt.  it sounds like you had a DOx instead of LSD especially since it took so long to kick in.  if the tabs were dosed with L as high as you say, it wouldn't have taken anywhere near that long to be felt, in fact, it probably would've kicked in faster than normal.


----------



## ODB

4days? sounds like bromo dragonfly.


----------



## atruestory

At last, Sac, Ca LSD has surfaced for me


----------



## amor fati

^congrats and happy trails:D


----------



## lpxxfaintxx

Why is LSD so hard to find where I live? I've talked to 4-5 connects with no luck. My friend had a connect, but he was rolled a few weeks ago and isn't slanging for a while. I can get seriously almost anything else easily... weed, shrooms, ecstasy, vics, xannys, etc., but I have yet to find LSD.


----------



## amor fati

^ number one: there are no tips, you just have to be in the right circles and know the right people...eventually you will find it.

Number two: thats very close to sourcing, which isn't allowed here.

good luck.


----------



## TheBigTrip

*Weird tasing tabs in RI? But amazing effects?*

has anyone in new england come across these yet?

not sure if they have always been like this and ive never realized 

or someone is doing something different during the process


----------



## Getdowntobusiness

4-5 day trip, def DOI or something


----------



## funkmaster

ah the flow of the poke elementals...
how are you urbanwolf I feel like i know you



other than that none here in the south it only resides in austin and in the hands of a few but reports are it has dropped off the face of the earth. 


man I am dieing to try those hoffs I have heard amazing things

Ive also never run across white on white but I used to play with the fam


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Al_S_Dee said:


> Two of these were wonderful!



I Just saw those floating around and heard there wonderful  :D


----------



## Stabz

I'm in RI and haven't noticed this? anymore details?

Stabz


----------



## funkmaster

^every thing i have heard of them says over 2 is wayyy intense and you can even have an intense time off of one to 1.5 

i think 200-250 ug is the estimate on em. Supposedly of the greatest caliper


----------



## Delsyd

there have been alot of different batched of hoffmans.
there is no way to tell whether these are laid strong, weak or even have LSD onthem at all.


----------



## safety

What's it taste like, besides weird?


----------



## amor fati

YELL----ESSSSS-------DEEEEEEE........................................25

Due to recent circumstances I didn't think I would be getting any doses for a while...But I worry too much.


----------



## Grapefruit

Don't post much on bluelight, but I just gotta say ever since the start of 2009... acid's been impossible to find in socal.  DOB on the other hand, makes for a great substitute (if you have 2 free days to spare)


----------



## funkmaster

^this is what I am hearing grapefruit. It seems almost impossible though 
As for delsyd this is very true but if its coming from where I think its coming from (which is a strong possibility) Then I know the dose and that those for sure have it in em.
Unfortunately anything blotter in my area is most likely adulterated. We had some alex grey un perffed running around that was adulterated with pcp a while back


----------



## TheBigTrip

taste like a lime or a lemon, providence has some killer doses right now! better then the ones i have been getting from MA

hopefully it's nothing to worry about!


----------



## amor fati

funkmaster said:


> .
> Unfortunately anything blotter in my area is most likely adulterated. We had some alex grey un perffed running around that was adulterated with pcp a while back



Doubt it.


----------



## safety

Hmm... it could be a marketing thing, maybe it's just added to the tabs for flavor

We are talking about lucy, right, not mdma?


----------



## Filkins

If your referring to gel tab doses then I had them,
Tasted pretty good imo


----------



## funkmaster

amor fati said:


> Doubt it.



Tell me your experiences then buddy. Cause your talking to the guy who came up with a low positive for pcp the day after taking some. Court ordered drug test mate. 
So you tell me how you doubt it? Not having experienced anything about it or the trip


----------



## nuro

funkmaster said:


> Tell me your experiences then buddy. Cause your talking to the guy who came up with a low positive for pcp the day after taking some. Court ordered drug test mate.
> So you tell me how you doubt it? Not having experienced anything about it or the trip





funkmaster said:


> Tell me your experiences then buddy. Cause your talking to the guy who came up with a low positive for pcp the day after taking some. Court ordered drug test mate.
> So you tell me how you doubt it? Not having experienced anything about it or the trip



Okay, so I don't mean to be argumentative here, but I see something odd with this claim as well.

Unperforated 65x65mm squares of paper would be capable of holding a maximum of 800μg[±300μg = error offset]. This applies to nearly all crystaline salts, as they have relatively the same density and rheology (behaviour over time).
Taking maximum possible values, we can only contain 1.1mg of PCP in a 65x65 hit. This misses the ED50~avg.h (effective dose for average male human) of PCP significantly. It's about 1/3'd of what you'd need to feel that PCP.

There following criteria for problems arise in this scenario:

It is inneffective
A hit would not get you high. At least not significantly enough to produce noticeable effects often.
It is exteremely challenging and risky
Acheiving maximum soluibility for a dangerous substance would require a distillation system, with ground. This is where most amatuer chemists would break something and severely impale themselves. Nitrile gloves would be a must as well, latex and synth. polymer knockoffs would not help.
It is irrespectable
LSD chemists tend to be talented individuals. Sometimes organised crime tries to be a bit sinister, but, unlike other drug chemists, your typical LSD chemist is careful and educated (I would imagine). It'd be absurd to use an Alex Grey print for adulteration, that is just disgraceful.

You mentioned a test however: how did you/law enforcement test the samples? I'm guessing the pcp/methqualinone reagents R.IA5 & R.IA6 were used, but how was it determined that there were only trace amounts ("low positive")? Neither of those reagents would allow one to qualitavily estimate content as far as I know.


----------



## VerbalTruist

funkmaster said:


> Tell me your experiences then buddy. Cause your talking to the guy who came up with a low positive for pcp the day after taking some. Court ordered drug test mate.
> So you tell me how you doubt it? Not having experienced anything about it or the trip



Lets not get combative.

Blotters rarely if ever have PCP on them.


----------



## nuke

You can fit well over 1mg of material on a 1/4" by 1/4" piece of blotter paper.


----------



## Hooby

Oregon has been unusually dry the past few months, or at least all the circles I know of =/

Not used to seeing anything besides crystal/liquid/gels usually, and several different sources haven't heard anything about Lucy in the past couple months.

My own stock pile will be gone within a year, too~! I am almost starting to worry 

As for doses... 3mg or above, with no tolerance, will send me into psychosis land; not good times.  I think my most often dose for psychedelic alone time is about 800-1200ug, while if I am going to be at a rave or other social gathering I prefer closer to a 100-300ug trip.

Remember, kids, more isn't always better


----------



## Filkins

Still havent seen any doses in western mass since january =[

Shrooms happen to be plenteful


----------



## bellow

I've heard of friends finding a few hits here and there in eastern MA, but there doesn't seem to be any bulk around...


----------



## thehaight954

american gothic prints in sou fla were rc's.


----------



## Al_S_Dee

nuro said:


> [*]It is irrespectable
> LSD chemists tend to be talented individuals. Sometimes organised crime tries to be a bit sinister, but, unlike other drug chemists, your typical LSD chemist is careful and educated (I would imagine). It'd be absurd to use an Alex Grey print for adulteration, that is just disgraceful.




I agree with everything you have said except that the chemist is not always the guy laying the sheets if what I have read about the process is true.


----------



## VerbalTruist

I would say that its probably a  varied thing.  I have heard of a chemist laying his stuff and then also giving it to people in grams to lay at later times.  I'd imagine that its much easier to transport a gram of powder than 100 sheets of paper.  Also, it would store longer.


----------



## heynow111

euphoricnod said:


> I would say that its probably a  varied thing.  I have heard of a chemist laying his stuff and then also giving it to people in grams to lay at later times.  I'd imagine that its much easier to transport a gram of powder than 100 sheets of paper.  Also, it would store longer.



the things i would do for a gram of crystal..... drooooll


----------



## kronix420

south east mi a freind just got sum but isn't much around just a friend of a friend had 10 sheets put away from who noes when and finally let em out, but for about 200 more dollars then hes ever paid. he just got it because nothings around in these parts and its nice to have put away , but anyways there a basic looking fractal.  When i say that its not a super complex looking fractal like I've seen on many sheets over the years but probably one of the most basic.  Anyways the whole book makes out the fractal the 100 he got fade from pink to purple pink to red to orange to yellow.  Like i said these are not around in bulk its just a small amount was finally let out so I'm not expecting these to start being around anywhere else really.

Happy Trails


----------



## messerschmied01

It could have been one of the 2c research chemicals. I believe that they are known for having a strong, almost bitter taste.


----------



## VerbalTruist

doX chemicals are known for their bitter taste and can fit on blotter.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

I was just in Florida for a music festival. I must have asked over 100 people. Even ended up asking some people twice accidentally, that's how much I made the rounds. Not a single hit to be had. If I couldn't find it at a rave THAT massive, in a city THAT on the map in terms of drug movement, I fear it's just not available now  I'd say pills and weed were the only drugs I'd call plentiful or easy to find there.

Someone at the festival, claiming to be in the loop, told me that there was a massive bust of the group that was making more or less all of the acid in the US these past few years, somewhere in the pacific northwest this past winter, and that it could easily be a few years before another operation is able to set up shop and meet the demand. Local Miamians there told me they haven't seen any LSD locally in years. Some people laughed in my face when I asked -- I felt like I was asking for quaaludes or barbituates the way some people responded.

This really sucks. LSD is far and away my drug of choice for raving -- nothing else quite scratches that sweet spot. I may not go to another one until I can turn some up, because I definitely don't care to spend another festival frustratedly looking for it.

festival name and location removed


----------



## *Love*Lite*

Just by reading this thread i have come to realize acid is most scarce in Florida. so its no surprise you didnt find any there.
But its still flowing, maybe a little slower now but once the summer rolls around there will be plenty.

As for the bust somewhere NW. If that had happened we would have surely herd about it.

But acid is surely still around.


----------



## Filkins

Still nothing in my area,
Hopefully to see some soon.

Someone else was making Lsa extracts though
but still not the same as lucy


----------



## thehaight954

MyDoorsAreOpen said:


> I was just in Florida for a music festival. I must have asked over 100 people. Even ended up asking some people twice accidentally, that's how much I made the rounds. Not a single hit to be had. If I couldn't find it at a rave THAT massive, in a city THAT on the map in terms of drug movement, I fear it's just not available now  I'd say pills and weed were the only drugs I'd call plentiful or easy to find there.
> 
> Someone at the festival, claiming to be in the loop, told me that there was a massive bust of the group that was making more or less all of the acid in the US these past few years, somewhere in the pacific northwest this past winter, and that it could easily be a few years before another operation is able to set up shop and meet the demand. Local Miamians there told me they haven't seen any LSD locally in years. Some people laughed in my face when I asked -- I felt like I was asking for quaaludes or barbituates the way some people responded.
> 
> This really sucks. LSD is far and away my drug of choice for raving -- nothing else quite scratches that sweet spot. I may not go to another one until I can turn some up, because I definitely don't care to spend another festival frustratedly looking for it.
> 
> festival name and location removed



i know where you were at and i was there and all i have to say is the same thing it fucking sucks been like this since November but its in Fla just go north.


----------



## oxalic32

Acid is probably the hardest drug to find right now if you don't know the right person.

Tons of bunk and RC floating about...


----------



## phan

completeki said:


> i had to stop in to say whatup to all the KIDZ talking shit on here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHAHAHA love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow has it all changed.



lol 4 real


----------



## kangol1973

*Acid in Ann Arbor or Detroit?*

Has anyone in Ann Arbor or Detroit come across any acid?


----------



## Bomboclat

if you asking for sources this  isnt the place


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Yeah no sourcing allowed here brother , try talking to some hippies   :D


----------



## kronix420

Its there but probally wont find any unless u no people into that stuff already there, so i gotta say its defently there but its unlikly ull get any truthfully.  But i dunno good luck on your search i guess.


Happy Trails


----------



## Musmaro

It is around like kronix said but it isn't as easy to find as weed, coke, MDMA, opiates, etc. I live in MI and it rarely pops up. Good luck though.


----------



## kangol1973

Thanks!


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

we have a designated thread for acid availability already, there's no need to make a separate thread for your particular area, just make a post in the Acid in America thread.


----------



## adio67830

never even heard of that shit here in ri


----------



## tripmonkey505

adio67830 said:


> never even heard of that shit here in ri



theres acid and always has been acid in ri and areas close by it.


----------



## tingtangman

MyDoorsAreOpen said:


> I was just in Florida for a music festival. I must have asked over 100 people. Even ended up asking some people twice accidentally, that's how much I made the rounds. Not a single hit to be had. If I couldn't find it at a rave THAT massive, in a city THAT on the map in terms of drug movement, I fear it's just not available now  I'd say pills and weed were the only drugs I'd call plentiful or easy to find there.
> 
> Someone at the festival, claiming to be in the loop, told me that there was a massive bust of the group that was making more or less all of the acid in the US these past few years, somewhere in the pacific northwest this past winter, and that it could easily be a few years before another operation is able to set up shop and meet the demand. Local Miamians there told me they haven't seen any LSD locally in years. Some people laughed in my face when I asked -- I felt like I was asking for quaaludes or barbituates the way some people responded.
> 
> This really sucks. LSD is far and away my drug of choice for raving -- nothing else quite scratches that sweet spot. I may not go to another one until I can turn some up, because I definitely don't care to spend another festival frustratedly looking for it.
> 
> festival name and location removed



i just got back from a 4 day run of a certain jam band, and at EVERY show, being 2 in VT and 2 in Boston, and asking people every single night...NO LSD!!!!????   It is really fucked, the pills and molly are all fun and such, but i think its starting to get to everyones head, and some good ol fashioned LSD is in order to keep everyone level headed.


----------



## phan

I hate this thread

edit-seriously people, just think a little bit... just sayinz is all


----------



## tingtangman




----------



## sneilburg3000

its scarce everywhere right now, i have heard the same thing about some of the way up there people, sumthin happened and people got locked up and theres supposed to be a release of sumthin coming up soon there just waiting for sum1 else to put shit out so they can keep the heat off them, but thats only from word of mouth. As of now and the past couple months i havent seen or had any real lsd, just sum rc's that piss me off.


----------



## tingtangman

the dead start their tour in a month.  personally, i think that, and phish starting on tour again, will GREATLY help the flow of doses around (at least) the north east.


----------



## PrettyColors

Received half a vial of some "liquid" yesterday.
Turned out to be fake.  
Careful Southeast.


----------



## amor fati

^ you probably shouldn't buy that much unless you're 100% certain of what your getting. But I'm sorry that happened to you man.


----------



## sneilburg3000

yeah definately with the dead tour starting i think there should be sum good coming back around. Hopefully that is...


----------



## Filkins

Hopefully Getting doses this weekend,
I hope I dont get some Dox,

Or maybe I do,
the duration seems fun.


----------



## tingtangman

^DOx isnt that bad if your expecting it, and you are aware of the dosages.


----------



## mr.dopeman

here in centrel NC i picked up a 10 strip of an alex grey blotter. right now there are multiple sheets going around. north carolinians are lucky cuz we have siome crazy fuckers up in the mountains who make sure we all get our acid fix here.


----------



## skyline142

*Acid in Wisconsin?*

This summer, there was some LSD in Western WI in Eau Claire. But since then, I havent heard of any.... I talked to a guy and I guess Milwaukee has a LOT. But it never comes up here. Anyone heard of any around the Eau Claire area?


----------



## sbnodoubt

northern and western washington arent seeming to have a problem with the doses lately.  no blotter, but there seems to be a lot of liquid going around.


----------



## Swerlz

Where the fuck are the doses here in South Florida???????!!?!?!??


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

^
Where's the dose's in jersey I'm getting sick of mushrooms , thank goodness for the dead tour coming up   :D


----------



## tingtangman

Cosmic Charlie said:


> ^
> Where's the dose's in jersey I'm getting sick of mushrooms , thank goodness for the dead tour coming up   :D



seriously, i am only a couple states away and i feel your pain.  i know things are going to change soon. i feel it.


----------



## okterrific

I live in NJ and i have not seen or heard about LSD doses in a good 5 years,Even when it was around it was hard to get and people were trying to charge high ass prices and tax it but now it has become such a rarity, Nobody i have talked to has had it or come across it or even seen it, doses are the bomb it beats mushrooms anyday,but when you cant get doses and you need or want to trip shrooms are the only way to go and besides i feel the high  from shrooms is much more of a cleaner feeling high as opposed to acid. im sure acid will come around again somtime soon i can feel it!!


----------



## taternuts

i hate this. i am expirienced as hell with pharms and blo but I WANNA FUCKIN TRIP!! i read and read and jones and jones for sum but nothin comes up. i guess nor. michigan hasent got it in them to git it up here........pussies!


----------



## heynow111

so ive done acid maybe like two dozen times and i dont think i have ever gotten RCs or DOx or any of that shit... but i didnt even know about it till just recently when i started keeping up with this thread and now im all sketched to buy dose anymore... its been hard as fuck to come by but i finallly found a kid with a vial and he dropped it on some altoids for me... i just wanted to know if the RCs and DOx come in liquid and blotter just like LSD or if they are more just blotters... he said it takes about an hour to start feeling it and about two hours to peak so im a little skeptical of the dose... im probably gonna try it next week but was wondering if any of you could tell me a little more about DOx and RCs... thanks


----------



## Filkins

I got my wish, 
Found some nice Dom in Ct.

Dealer was also making sure anyone who bought some was well aware of what it is and how it worked


----------



## tingtangman

nice


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

Filkins said:


> I got my wish,
> Found some nice Dom in Ct.
> 
> Dealer was also making sure anyone who bought some was well aware of what it is and how it worked



this makes me smile.


----------



## amor fati

Eh...makes me think the dealer is a leary wannabe, it's one thing to not sell to someone who just wants to get fucked up when the OC aint around, it's another to grill the customer about his spiritual intentions on the trip...maybe I'm taking the statement wrong.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ it doesn't sound like the dealer was grilling anyone about anything but merely notifying potential takers of what the substance was and the effects of it. 

i was giving approval to the fact that the person who sold the DOx marketed it as such AND took the time to educate the clientele so they didn't end up doing something stupid (like take 5 tabs at once thinking they'll trip "hard as fuck" cuz they "usually eat a 10 strip").


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^ Or the famous last words "It's been 90 minutes and I don't feel anything. Guess I'll take another one, this stuff is weak as piss." 

I'd say that was damn responsible of him. You'll get a lot more sales if you pass it off as LSD, than if you explain to people what a psychedelic amphetamine is. Any psychedelic dealer deserves any bad karma that comes back to him if he knowingly misrepresents what he's selling. That's other people's mental health on the line. If I lied to a patient about what I was prescribing him, I'd get stripped of my license for life!


----------



## Filkins

Yeah he wasnt talking about anything spiritual,

Just the whole how long it takes to come up and last etc.


----------



## amor fati

OH, I didn't even catch that it was DOM, I thought he was just selling cid. My bad


----------



## MatCat

Man I was doing a google search for something, this thread on this forum came up, now I am jonesing to trip so bad!  I have a lot of RC exp, but never got my hands on acid, even though I have tried for 8 years to find it!  I grew up in NJ, a good friend of mine gets some once in a rare blue moon, but whenever he gets it I am either not around or he ends up eating it all before I get to him!  I am a truck driver, I drive all over America, you would think I could find it but I wouldn't even know where to look.


----------



## tingtangman

MatCat said:


> you would think I could find it but I wouldn't even know where to look.



thats the key!  once you figure out where to look, its _usually_ hard NOT to find it.


----------



## fluckimissed420

in virginia there hardly is no lsd 

do not list event names.


----------



## dankstersauce

Are you talking about gel tabs of supposed LSD?

A few months ago (well probably like 8 months ago), there were amazing clear/amber gel tabs going around.  They tasted like candy, not lemon or lime, more just like sugar.  And these were very strong, very clean, good old fashioned lsd....probably the 2nd best acid i've ever eaten, 2 hits had me floored for hours.  And even with decent acid, I usually have to eat around 4-6 hits for the same effects.
(edit: these were going around the northeast US, to the best of my knowledge)
  So I'd imagine that if they are smart enough to make acid and smart enough to lay gel tabs, they're probably smart enough to make them (almost) any flavor.

That being said, how about pineapple flavored gellies @ around 100mcg?

or tie dye gellies flavored as strawberry banana?
yummy...hey i can dream right?


----------



## wiskokid

^^^ thanks for putting events on here. now the local and dea will be grilling threre shows. use your head or did you fry to many brain cells. mods please change above statement


----------



## Pengwin

fluckimissed420 said:


> in virginia there hardly is no lsd



there was some apparently coming to a party i was at in the city 

but i didnt stick around to peep it 

but im sure its always around somewhere


----------



## bobbuilder2

y is it so hard to find some in rochester ny?


----------



## ODB

sbnodoubt said:


> northern and western washington arent seeming to have a problem with the doses lately.  no blotter, but there seems to be a lot of liquid going around.




Really? How is it? I have not seen much around for a few months.


----------



## happydaze

how is it that this thread is dying down while the boys are out touring? Anyone been to any dead shows lately?


----------



## tingtangman

^i did, i wasnt as impressed as i hoped i would be

usually i would think something big like this would be flooded, and the best i ate were from last year!  I am gonna try another show or two though.


----------



## therightcoast

alice in wonderland hits dc...


----------



## Delta-9-THC

My buddy saw The Dead at Nassau last night. He heard lots of "mescaline" being offered but no doses. Hopefully it starts flowing by the summer.


----------



## Swerlz

Got word of LSD in Ft. Myers, Florida

Waiting on word of availability in the Broward/Dade area


----------



## Delsyd

Delta-9-THC said:


> My buddy saw The Dead at Nassau last night. He heard lots of "mescaline" being offered but no doses. Hopefully it starts flowing by the summer.



i doubt that there was actually lots of mescaline going around.

Mescaline, when it is around, is usually kept to small groups of people as its so hard to procure these days.

Most likely someone was trying to pass of some RC as mescaline.


----------



## Swerlz

i wouldnt doubt if it was something like 2cb or similar


----------



## Delta-9-THC

^Yea I know Delsyd thats why I used "s. It was most likely some random 2c-x.

When I get offered that, I usually ask them to tell me what it really is. Especially if it is a small quantity of white powder in a capsule which = not mescaline for sure.


----------



## oxalic32

You eat about 1/2 a gram of mescaline to get faced. Anywhere from 1 to 30 mg of an RC will have you tripped out. Research Chemicals can be mescaline derivative drugs so its not too wild to think people are selling gelcapped doses off as mesc. The visuals and feelings of certain RCs are very comparable to mescaline.


----------



## happydaze

2c-b is very close to mescaline, just synthetic. Check out the similarities on the compound structure of the two, this is 2c-b http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/2cb/2cb_chemistry.shtml
here is mescaline http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/mescaline/mescaline_chemistry.shtml i still would rather eat  mescaline!


----------



## ForceSith

you know what's funny, I saw them last Sunday on 4/19...all I heard was molly, ket, dmt, boomers, and there was only a single mention of tabs, which my friend bought and said were horribly, horribly weak.

Also funny that you mention the "mescaline'. My buddy heard the guy so he went over to talk to him, and as soon as he said he was interested the dude actually up front just told him it was 2c-b.

The search continues...


----------



## Madhatter4

Damb if the dead heads dont have acid knowone does


----------



## happydaze

yea it sucks! it all boils down to a few raids that happend earlier in the year in oakland where im from. thats where I know alot  tours acid had been coming from and I know some stuff happend and people got sketeched and well better safe then sorry


----------



## Ilfirin

Ugh. In Northern Ohio here, but I travel through most of Ohio, Pitt., now NY, have friends in northern W.Va, D.C., and still no word of any. This sucks. Someone bring a couple thousand sheets around, _pretty pretty please_. Some went around at a festival at a park round here, very small amounts, likely stashes, then this week's festival was swarmed with cops (everything else under the sun was being sold there mind you).

Interestingly enough, I just found a connect for 2ci, which I very much enjoy.


----------



## SpiralOut

Got some stuff from Big D yesterday.  Didn't know the guy personally, friend of a friend stuff, so I didn't snag a lot.  Supposedly it was Heaven's Gate?  Anxious to find out how it is.

On the issue of RCs, I find it odd that people think or that there really is a lot of RCs being passed around as 'cid.  Coming from someone who has introduced many people to the wonders of Shulgin's creations, almost everyone I've met didn't know what they were, and if they did, told me they were extremely rare and impossible to find.


----------



## Delsyd

^the problem arrises when people try to pass of RC's as acid to those same people who dont know what they are.


----------



## SpiralOut

Maybe we should come up with a list that points out fundamental differences between RCs and acid, since they do have several similar qualities.  Maybe that would help people become better aware of what they're munching.


----------



## kong

The most easily quantified difference is duration.  LSD lasts 9-12hrs vs the DOX series at 16-30hr and 5-meo-amt which makes one wish for the flu.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

There are certain effects and phases of the LSD trip that strongly resemble those of DOx, and vice-versa. But the entire set of effects makes it hard for anyone but a novice to mistake one for the other.

Even when I'm getting sensory distortions on DOx, my thoughts feel clear, which is not the case on LSD. Not to say there's no headfuck with DOx (on the contrary!) but it's subtler and less weird, and therefore more insidious and harder to notice that your mood and thoughts are being altered by a drug.

But long before that, DOx will be intensely bitter, while LSD has a much milder flavor, and DOx takes far longer to kick in.


----------



## omik

Is San Francisco actually devoid of LSD?


----------



## mha2345

I have a friend who is pretty in the know with lots of heads around the U.S, and unfortunately it seems that the only doses being found are stash hits, no word of anything new since before the new year.

Told me that usually chemists and the like like to stockpile and make lots so they only have to sell it one time, make their money, and don't have to do anything for a few years.  It seems that's what is happening now, they are making lots of the shit and waiting to distribute it all at once.

I have a feeling there is going to be a flood when it does happen. 

Just wait everyone, it will find you.


----------



## VerbalTruist

No place is devoid of LSD.

Wait until summer rolls around.  Mmm Summer.


----------



## kronix420

SpiralOut said:


> Got some stuff from Big D yesterday.  Didn't know the guy personally, friend of a friend stuff, so I didn't snag a lot.  Supposedly it was Heaven's Gate?  Anxious to find out how it is.
> 
> On the issue of RCs, I find it odd that people think or that there really is a lot of RCs being passed around as 'cid.  Coming from someone who has introduced many people to the wonders of Shulgin's creations, almost everyone I've met didn't know what they were, and if they did, told me they were extremely rare and impossible to find.



Me 2 honestly i live in the suburbs about 45mins from the D, in i no for a fact i have never once got a RC that was supposed to be LSD.  Ive tripped hundreds of times, and not once got a RC when i was supposed to get LSD maybe i just got lucky i guess.  But i have herd about blotter going around that were a RC i just didn't get.


Happy Trails


----------



## ImmortalTechnique

Finally found some acid in Milwaukee.. Was pretty good..


----------



## happydaze

omik said:


> Is San Francisco actually devoid of LSD?



Im a fellow SF bluelighter and I can tell ya that the only doses around are stash hits. Im sure you can still find a few if you look in the right places..


----------



## omik

happydaze said:


> Im a fellow SF bluelighter and I can tell ya that the only doses around are stash hits. Im sure you can still find a few if you look in the right places..



Unrealistic pricing for those rare stashes 



Also, has anyone seen a World Fair sheet floating around Santa Cruz? I had a couple hits, and it was real bitter and took awhile to set in. Still not positive if it was lsd.


----------



## tingtangman

omik said:


> Unrealistic pricing for those rare stashes
> 
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone seen a World Fair sheet floating around Santa Cruz? I had a couple hits, and it was real bitter and took awhile to set in. Still not positive if it was lsd.



that pretty much describes an RC. i hope you come in contact with some legit L soon.


----------



## Jajola

Im in Seattle and can find blotter pretty easily, but have only partook once. I loved it, much more enjoyable than shrooms imo.


----------



## omik

tingtangman said:


> that pretty much describes an RC. i hope you come in contact with some legit L soon.



The total trip time was around 8 hours though, could it still be DOX derivative?


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ not likely, but possible.


----------



## xploit

Glad to see 'the boys' are back again.. Been a great tour so far. I know for a fact that circulation is only going to go up exponentially in the next month or so.  If you look hard enough,  you will find it.


----------



## Sunburn

*sigh* Im still looking for Acid in Chicago. We have been dry since November. I can't even find anyone trying to sell fake stuff at raves, It's really tragic.


----------



## Delta-9-THC

I'm really hoping the lots aren't full of bunk paper this summer.


----------



## GravitysAngel

What is going on in the Boston area? Haven't been able to find anything legit! Had some really weak stuff back in March, but I was pretty disappointed in the quality.

please do not name events, it attracts unwanted attention and puts concert-goers at risk.  thank you


----------



## oxalic32

1 strip Kool-Aid Man
3 Strips Rainbow pattern

The rainbow are supposed to be 175 mic. The person who claimed this had multiple sheets, gel hits, and molly.

Someone told me the kool-aid were nice. I haven't tried either yet.


----------



## VerbalTruist

xploit said:


>



Those Albert Hofmann prints are pretty fantastic looking.  Every print I've ever had with Hofmann on them have been absolutely phenomenal!



oxalic32 said:


>


Haha that Kool-Aide strip just reminded me so much of that Family Guy sketch where everybody is in that court room and the judge passes a sentence and everyone in the room says, "Oh no!"
Then the wall get busted down and this fat pitcher of Kool-Aide steps through it and says, "Oh yea!"
Sucks for him because he realizes he shouldn't be there and the pitched step through the hole he came in not turning his back on the court at all.
Classic Family Guy, probably my favorite sketch next to the one where they all drink Ipecac for a slice of pie which is equally hilarious, but for separate reasons.

*****After I typed it out I realized if you haven't seen it you need to straight up and down watch that shit like white on rice or black on most highways.*****

Lucky you found such potent strips, if they are really that potent.  I remember I ate a ten strip of supposedly 150μg thinking to myself. "Whatever, 8). The last shit from this guy sucked. These Dali Llama hits won't be shit."
They were the shit.
Big time.

Mmm I'm so looking forward to summer!


----------



## ODB

xploit said:


> Glad to see 'the boys' are back again.. Been a great tour so far. I know for a fact that circulation is only going to go up exponentially in the next month or so.  If you look hard enough,  you will find it.



I had that same sheet in my hand 1 year ago. It was pretty good L. How many hits are on that sheet? Mine had 1000.


----------



## xploit

ODB said:


> I had that same sheet in my hand 1 year ago. It was pretty good L. How many hits are on that sheet? Mine had 1000.



Yeah its definitely *really* good L.. And yeah its 1000.


----------



## omik

xploit said:


> Yeah its definitely *really* good L.. And yeah its 1000.



What's the history on that blotter? Hands down the most beautiful I've ever seen.


----------



## ODB

xploit said:


> Yeah its definitely *really* good L.. And yeah its 1000.



Damn. Tell the guy you or swim got it from to bring sum of it over to Washington again.


----------



## mha2345

The history is that's almost a year old.  Like I said, most doses being found are stash hits.   There hasn't really been anything new since around december.  Should be flowing again soon.  Be patient, and let it find you


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

euphoricnod said:


> Those Albert Hofmann prints are pretty fantastic looking.  Every print I've ever had with Hofmann on them have been absolutely phenomenal!
> 
> ...
> 
> Lucky you found such potent strips, if they are really that potent.  I remember I ate a ten strip of supposedly 150μg thinking to myself. "Whatever, 8). The last shit from this guy sucked. These Dali Llama hits won't be shit."
> They were the shit.
> Big time.
> 
> Mmm I'm so looking forward to summer!



i've had the 100th bday blotters () and the dalai lama's (), both were amazing!!!  i, too, cannot wait for summer


----------



## specialrelativity

The "kool-aid" is nice and colorful.  OK, who wants acid?


----------



## TheBigTrip

good looks to everyone for the input

come to find out they were the gel tabs


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

mergy mergy


----------



## omik

It's amazing how things in this culture just land in your lap.


----------



## sublimestateomind

south fla just got flooded with tons of beautiful quality perf LSD... yum


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Man, if only it'd hit Miami a little over a month ago


----------



## omik

Is it normal for unperfed sheets to differ greatly in size? Or is it pretty standard. I recently saw what looked to be a smaller white unperfed sheet, but with upwards of 120 hits on it.


----------



## organicmusic

More Hoffman Bike blotters are going around with the same sun and moon and all, but this time with some sort of sanskrit symbol on the back.

Seem about same strength as the hoffmans with the molecule on the back.

They aren't one hitters like the Hoffmans were at one time that had a blank back


----------



## rike1

Can anyone tell me the prints going around in South Florida? Ive heard some stuff and i cant wait to confirm it 

I think the time has come for SoFla.

As for unperf shit, back in November when there was WoW unperf, sheets were usually 100 hit size, but when split up for selling, hits could vary substantially. Human error averages out though.


----------



## PaxTX

What's in TX right now?


----------



## sublimestateomind

So far the prints ive seen have been comic book looking ones not sure i only got to glacnce at those the page i saw was almost like a stained glass crucified Jesus


----------



## mha2345

A buddy just called me and told me he was bringing me a test strip of some "grateful dead" blotter this weekend. finally!


----------



## effingcustie

organicmusic said:


> More Hoffman Bike blotters are going around with the same sun and moon and all, but this time with some sort of sanskrit symbol on the back.
> 
> Seem about same strength as the hoffmans with the molecule on the back.
> 
> They aren't one hitters like the Hoffmans were at one time that had a blank back




The ones with the OM symbol on the back?  I just picked up a 25 square of those last week.. ate 1/2 hit on saturday and they felt pretty clean and strong to me.  The half hit was almost as much as I'd expect from one hit of "average" blotter.

Will be trying a bigger dose tomorrow (I'm thinking 2 hits)


----------



## opiyummm

All LSD in my area 90% is white on white.  It never has a taste to it, and I always trip my balls off on 2+.  The only time I've ever had supposed LSD had a weird taste was on these red hits with blue-greenish smiley faces on them.  It had a burning sensation and I can almost say it tasted like dish detergent


----------



## xploit

There's ALOT of bunk shit going around, even perfed paper that looks completly legit (stealy print, sun print) that are 100% bunk. Not even DOx on these blotters, strait up paper. Also there are fake amber gels going around as well (all this is in Chi-town). Sucks that so many people are selling bunk shit rather than not selling anything at all. There was alot of this stuff going on at a recent show in Chicago. Be careful and only buy from those you trust. My friends got ripped quite a few times even when said blotter 'found them'.


----------



## Neckerman

what about tampa bay area ??? liquid resolutions...


----------



## Filkins

Hey mr Exploit,
I know for a fact theres Sunflower DOM going around,
Just as much as the blank blotter was going around.

Had some sugar cubes last week, pretty week,

Also tested out some DOC last Tuesday, was pretty nice

Supposedly some Liquid LSD around,
trying to trade my way in


----------



## Delta-9-THC

I might have to buy a test kit this summer if there is a bunch of RC's going around. I know it wont tell me if it is LSD or not but it can tell me if it is a DOx. I would rather have bunk paper than DOx or some other RC because I had a bad experience (flu-like symptoms) from some unknown RC sold as LSD.

Does all DOx taste bitter?


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ in my experience with DOx (i have not tried DOM or DOI), the blotter was EXTREMELY bitter, enough to make me gag.  

the biggest indicator that you got DOx and not LSD is the long come-up duration (2+hrs).  it's really sad and fucked up that people are selling RCs as LSD.  it's one thing to sell a substance for what it is but to market a potentially dangerous substance as something else is downright immoral. 

i was sold DOC and DOB as LSD and mistakenly took both simultaneously and spent the better part of 13 hrs puking my guts out.  i had severe body aches and muscle cramping along with a 15 hr trip.  not fun


----------



## ty007

I know this is somewhat off topic guys but I am curious.....in the past I have always been told to keep unused paper in a sealed bag inside of foil in the freexer to maintain freshness for the maximum amount of time. What is everyone elses experience on this? SWIM ran across some WoW on January out here in so cal and they told me that was the best way to store it. 
Thoughts>?
to clarify the top portion I mean placing the paper inside a folded up piece of tinfoil placing it into a ziplock plastic bag and then sealing the bag with as little air as possible then putting into the freezer.


----------



## dunwich

no bags

bags let air in

use tupperware or youre going to degrade your stuff, it would be better in foil in a thick book in a cool place than in the freezer w/o airtight tupperware type container. and when you take it out if you dont let it warm up before you open it youll have water condense on your stuff. bad.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

I ran into some liquid dropped on mints at a festival last month, first acid I've had in about 2 years, maybe a little longer, and it was TOP NOTCH.  First time I've ever only needed one hit.  Full blown visuals and the best, happy-mellow vibe.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

I'm looking forward to this summer very much.


----------



## mikeyvuitton

Do the Hoffman blotters, the anniversary with him on the bike ones, Have a black pattern on the back some kinda symbol? I grabbed a sheet and didnt pay attention if it had that on the back last time or not.


----------



## xploit

mikeyvuitton said:


> Do the Hoffman blotters, the anniversary with him on the bike ones, Have a black pattern on the back some kinda symbol? I grabbed a sheet and didnt pay attention if it had that on the back last time or not.



If you're talking about the Ohm on the back (such as this pic taken from Australian discussion), then yes... Have heard good and bad about these, from sheets being really good to being really inconsistent.


*NSFW*:


----------



## mha2345

Getting a book in at some point this week. 
here's to the summer flood


----------



## Roger&Me

OK, I'm going to say this at risk of jinxing myself. 

But acid is back in Dallas.  I just saw 2 vials of liquid, and _hopefully_ if this guy doesn't shady out on me, I'll have a decent little stash pretty soon (I just have to get some damn funds together first, it sucks being broke haha)

*crosses fingers*


----------



## PaxTX

Seems like there is always acid in TX in the summer, though dosage seems to vary from year to year. The last time I took some, about a year ago, it was clean but not that strong. I had stuff back in 2005 that was serious mindblowing, trip to other dimensions shit off of one hit. 2006-2007 was good too. All liquid, BTW.


----------



## rike1

The crucified jesus is in SoFla.

Im picking up some Saturday. Ill let you guys know.


----------



## lsdongs

NoVA/DC -- what's the word on the streets


----------



## mha2345

Some really good  needlepoint WoW just hit the southeast, unperfed, some of the pages are still wet they are so fresh.

Very potent, and SUPER clean.. id guess 150 mics per, maybe even more


----------



## electricladylan

*nj*

south jersey. whats good?


----------



## ODB

NE1 seen sum good tabs in washington?


----------



## kroozer_*

Yeah, it's some BS! People have been selling DOI as L at some festies. Was not expecting that for a trip.


----------



## tylerwashere

every once in awhile cid FLOODS into SFL and its such happy time :D but like half the time its either bone sry or filled with fake shit of somethin you really dont wanna eat. ive definitely eaten some super strong acid down here though thats for sure.

TRIP BALLS EVERYONE


----------



## kronix420

sum WOW in south east mi i havent got to eat none of what i got yet but from what i hear this years batch so far is just awsome.


Happy Trails


----------



## bishop912

anyone run across any good L in the memphis area? I haven't seen any in forever...


----------



## Cunning_Linquist

My first post in like 3 or 4 years(formerly Slipknot) Anywho, just moved out of south florida(Broward) and can vouch that cid is available. However extremely limited quantity and the price is completely fucked, but hey, supply and demand right. What I got was solid white non perferated. Decently strong, maybe 150mic if I had to guesstimate and exceptionally clean. Located it in the Davie/Hollywood area. I had just been talking to a buddy a few nights before about how much I missed acid. I guess god was listening cause a few days later I was at a good friend/connects house and in walks a sheet while i'm there. The price will throw you for a loop at first, but if you truely love acid it's worth it.


----------



## tingtangman

ate some kool-aid tabs over the weekend. seemed pretty damn strong to me. i was faced allllll day long.


----------



## wng-

tingtangman,

I just picked up some of those last night, was going to come in here and ask how they were.

are you in the northeast?


----------



## tripmonkey505

^yeah i got some of those they were in Mass they were pretty fucking strong.


----------



## Delta-9-THC

I have heard that these(the kool-aids) have been floating around festies lately. Supposed to be good and strong. I will definitely search for this print first before buying an unknown on lot.

I wanna buy a couple strips for safekeeping but I am afraid of getting DOx or bunk. A lot of untrustworthy people in the scene unfortunately.


----------



## kush86

drink the kool-aid...it's elektric


----------



## tripmonkey505

kush86 said:


> drink the kool-aid...it's elektric



ohhhhhhhhhh yeah thats the stuff right there!


----------



## xploit

So i went to a certain festival this past weekend, and let me tell you... This summer is going to be FLOODED and dripping in acid. Vials were everywhere and at really decent prices, however blotter was quite expensive and taxed like hell. Keep on Truckin' Blotter, Anime Print (was told it was a local artist), Fractals and a brand new Leary print were all to be had along with good 'ol WoW. Only ran into bunk once the whole weekend which was great.


----------



## rike1

Tim leary head prints and alice in wonderland prints are in palm beach/So Fla.

Not sure how much of it is going around though. 

Alice print is stronger than the jesus print and tim leary is stronger than the alice print. Decent prices too.


----------



## Lordinfamouz

Anything floating around milwaukee WI?


----------



## TwisteTexan

austin tx.. altoids...umm maybe 30micrograms... 5 would spin the wheel of fortune


----------



## tingtangman

its so great, as soon as the festys start and bigger bands start touring, the acid starts flowing.  there doesnt seem like there will be any shortage.

yes im in the northeast, wng.   and i see that you are in mass, which i know has PLENTY of this stuff floating around.


----------



## mha2345

Yep, starting to see the flood.. so much GOOD WoW right now unlike last year, lots of weak batches, these are consistent and SO CLEAN, no head games and mindfuck, its nice and easy but still powerful.  2 does the trick.


----------



## Delta-9-THC

Thats great news! I will be attending a few shows of one of the largest touring bands in the country next week and I am excited to get some good clean L.


----------



## bellow

Delta, I'm probably headed to the same place as you next weekend.  Should be a blast, and hopefully it'll be flooded with Lucy


----------



## masteryoda213

hmm damit, i need to either go to bigger festivals, or just wait a few weeks.... as there was NONE at the festival i was at this past weekend.  

I'm curious...you people that say acid is everywhere in MA.... did you guys grow up here or are u in college?  I'm NOT looking for a source, but just don't understand where u would meet said people.  I' love all drugs, but mostly just smoke nowadays.... however none of my friends that grow or smoke can get L.  Then again I am not in school anymore and never went to school in this area.


----------



## tripmonkey505

i just happened to be at a festival in MA i really hope you werent at the same one if your saying that there was no acid there hahahaha


----------



## tripmonkey505

Delta-9-THC said:


> Thats great news! I will be attending a few shows of one of the largest touring bands in the country next week and I am excited to get some good clean L.



i think that touring band is going to be responsible for a flooded summer its already started!


----------



## masteryoda213

tripmonkey505 said:


> i think that touring band is going to be responsible for a flooded summer its already started!



god damit... no i didnt go to that one, i went to an outa state one with much less people.  I knew we shoulda went to that one instead.


----------



## griffin3141

This is so funny. I was just coming in here to report these bomb kool-aid blotters showing up in Mass. Supposedly they're family made...seem to be absolutely everywhere based on this thread.  Gotta love Summer!!!!!! (acid dries up around here when the tours stop)


----------



## tripmonkey505

i got some fatty fuckin white on white unperfs you know the fuckin thick watercolor paper that whenever you get it its rediculously strong. saving those for one of the shows with that huge touring act. its gonna be sick.


----------



## Roger&Me

Liquid and dank WoW in Dallas.


----------



## wng-

Yummy yummy, looks like i'll be putting two in my tummy tomorrow.


----------



## bellow

bunk black gels from a recent fest in NY.  fucking people


----------



## explorer83

onceinawhile said:


> I'm still on 2ci training wheels.. how big of a step up is the real deal?



Depends on dosage, but medium to strong LSD trips are worlds beyond my strongest 2c-i trips as far as inensity and distortions as well as thought patterns, etc. LSD is probably the safest psych though with the highest therapeutic to OD ratio. 2c-i has a very steep dosage curve and we don't really know what long term effects could be. That being said, I have used 2c-i quite a bit in recent years as I don't have a current acid hookup and I like that it is not quite as intense for many shows that I go to.


In response to the thread in general, I don't currently have an acid hookup, but I'm sure it's around(In Georgia). I have recently obtained an online source from Europe that had the Hoffman Bike blotters and currently has an Alex Gray design blotter. Yet to try.


----------



## tripmonkey505

bellow said:


> bunk black gels from a recent fest in NY.  fucking people



yeah i ran across those at a show a few months back it was completely bunk. and to the other guy an online source of acid? what the fuck?


----------



## mha2345

Should be getting some liquid in addition to this wonderful WoW going around -- apparently it's supposed to be really good. We shall see


----------



## CJ96

Yoda blotters tested as a mix of DOx compounds in the April '09 Microgram, now online.


----------



## Roger&Me

Black gels on lot are usually bunk or really shit quality LSD.


----------



## tingtangman

i also got burned with the black gellies a couple months back. fuck those things.


----------



## therapture

South/Central Texas, capital area....liquid on altoid mints. Tested by experienced person, ~60-75 mcg guessing, based on testing via ingestion. Saw the previous post about 30 mcg altoids, these are far stronger than that...maybe they dripped twice.

Test report after friday night.


----------



## Delta-9-THC

Found some really clean, strong doses at a show in LI, New York last night. Some of the best L I have ever eaten. I was seeing the most beautiful rainbow fractal patterns everywhere. Even with my eyes open I would see complex patterns form on blank walls, around lights etc. I was even seeing faces in the pavement. I ate 3 hits BTW.

Not sure what print it was but it had a black and white psychedelic drawing signed by the artist. I only bought 10 because I was concerned with buying bunk but now I wish I had gotten more. It is a 3 night event though so I am sure I will come across some good stuff again.

I will definitely be saving these for a high dose trip of 5-6 hits because of how amazingly euphoric and visual it is.


----------



## .Felix.

:[ I miss lucy :'(



These damn RCs have made me forget about her.


----------



## xploit

Let's just say Lucy has been flowing around Chi-town for a minute now. This Summer is going to be off the chain! 

please keep event names anonymous.


----------



## Madhatter4

xploit said:


> Let's just say Lucy has been flowing around Chi-town for a minute now. This Summer is going to be off the chain!



^^^Comments like that will help the lots get flooded with undercovers


----------



## xploit

All i said was that I was pumped for one of my favorite bands to be coming through soon.. Nothing wrong with that? I guess i didn't have to post it in Acid in America discussion, but either way I was tripping, my bad if you really think that comment will draw more heat than there already is 8(.


----------



## SmokeTrails

reporting... cid is everywhere in norcal... i moved into my building and ran into someone trippin the first day


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

it doesn't matter if they already know or not, it's a matter of safety for those trying to attend regardless of whether drug use happens or not.  the rules are in place for a reason, please adhere to them.


----------



## mha2345

Liquid. Southeast.

AMAZING.

Reminds me of the hoffmans of last year its so good.

1 drop is enough, 2 is overkill.  At least a couple hundred mics a drop.  Complete ego death, visuals, audio hallucinations, mindfuck off one.  I love acid.

3-4 times as strong as that amazing white on white flowing around.  This summer indeed is going to be great.

Makes me happy, after seeing all that watered down bullshit that was going around for a few months earlier in the year.


----------



## Synto_

I haven't been actively seeking out any doses in over a year, so I'm not sure what's up in Atlanta. I've got three festivals lined up that I'll be attending, then 4 or 5 single shows so hopefully I'll be reconnecting with old family very soon. 

Can anyone confirm some fire in the Atlanta or Athens area?


----------



## mha2345

Confirmed- its around.


----------



## ShotgunDave

Can anyone confirm some fire in the St. Louis, MO area?

I am also planning on reaching out to find some of this wonderfully good L but, in the meantime, I can't help but wonder why nobody I hear from has even come through with even a little bit of good word.


----------



## the_professor

unperforated white index cards. here in Socal


----------



## tingtangman

just grabbed some WoW in the northast, gonna try it soon.


----------



## maryjanebrain

there is some bulk gellys in S.Florida, they are tanish colored


----------



## nickbrochilll

Yo guys i got a vial of acid. how do i make tabs outa it?


----------



## mikeyvuitton

get blotter?
Make blotter.
Drop it on? iunno pretty simple.


----------



## Madhatter4

nickbrochilll said:


> Yo guys i got a vial of acid. how do i make tabs outa it?



If you try to make that liquid in to paper hits your going to fuck it up and end up wasting alot of LSD.  Just drop that shit on a sugar cube right before your going to dose


----------



## masteryoda213

Don't bother putting it on sugar cubes unless you're giving it to someone else to take with them.  Just drop a drop or 3 on your or there tounge....

In other news, the LSD ferry blessed me a few days after posting in the thread for  the first time.  I dunno if i agree with everyone else on the quality of the koolaid man, granted we only took 1 to test the potency, was clean, but not as clean as the azull of last year.


----------



## tingtangman

i liked the kool-aid better than the azul. took 3 of each, and i thought the azul i had last year was kind of weak, but the koolaid from recently had me spun.


----------



## xploit

some new stuff in town %) 

Supposed "Swiss-25, 125mics per hit" is what has been passed along to me. It's def hitting high, not sure if its really 125 but I'd say its at least 100.

*snip* for safety concerns


----------



## bellow

oh man xploit those pictures have me drooling.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

oooh, nice blotter xploit!

looks tasty


----------



## Swerlz

Thats a nice blotter you got there

care to share


----------



## ErgotJunkie

does anyone have word about whats floating and its potency in virginia?

its kinda hard for me to find right now and i dont wanna try unless i know some fresh L is in this state


----------



## jamaica0535

its so funny how LSD went so dry that no one could find it, and i know hippies and ravers.... 

and then like a month or two ago it reappeared, and now i have access to more than i could ever need....


----------



## tingtangman

thats how it goes.....


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

it's all a cycle, man...like the seasons


----------



## masteryoda213

tingtangman said:


> i liked the kool-aid better than the azul. took 3 of each, and i thought the azul i had last year was kind of weak, but the koolaid from recently had me spun.





interesting.... You must be talking about the azul paper?  Did you get a chance to try the liquid?  The paper wasnt that strong i agree, but the liquid was amazing.  

This next time with the kool aid man we will be taking 2 or 3, which is what i had of the azul, so i can judge it a little better then.


----------



## tingtangman

nope, didnt have the liquid, just the paper. and like i said, i was unimpressed. 3-4 of the koolaid should have you pretty spun if you dont eat L all the time. good stuff.

xploit, glad i saw those when i did. gooooooooooood stuff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kronix420

im hear in south east mi around hear i haven't seen much at all in the last month  other then personal stashes but from what i hear its gonna be all back to normal in the next month.  but i did see a couple sheets of wow sum1 stamped but thats it that was a month ago.


i really hope you're not sourcing via PM


----------



## den3ial

have yet to come across lsd outside philly area


----------



## DoorsofPerception

kronix420 said:


> im hear in south east mi around hear i haven't seen much at all in the last month  other then personal stashes but from what i hear its gonna be all back to normal in the next month.  but i did see a couple sheets of wow sum1 stamped but thats it that was a month ago.
> 
> 
> DoorsofPerception i saw your pm i just cant reply because u cant send private messages until ur a bluelighter my status is still greenlighter but i did see your pm



Yeah, thanks for the reply and I'm experiencing the same as you out here...not much flowing right now besides the occasional personal stash.  Hopefully the summer festival season will bring some good LSD here.  

do not list concert/festival/event names


----------



## delusional

Does ANYONE know about these OBAMA tabs i keep hearing about ?


----------



## tingtangman

hey doors of perception....leave out the event names please. we dont need additional attention drawn to festys


----------



## Filkins

Lots of liquid around in western Mass!

Had some nice wow at an event in New Hampshire not to long ago


----------



## kronix420

hear in south east mi just got some wow that someone stamped supposedly its going to be the last batch for the next month or so in these parts i haven't tried it yet but a couple people i let try said its pretty descent.



n i defently wasent sourcing i just got a pm n thought i shuld reply on hear since i cant send pms cuz im still a green lighter


----------



## mha2345

SO much LSD around right now. It's everywhere.

A little birdie tells me that we should be seeing some L coming from Europe soon, last year when the swiss stuff was coming in it was AMAZING! 

Lots of WoW floating around, different batches, different strengths, but all of them are pretty good.

Summer!


----------



## Santiagod

LSD is the only substance I cannot find with ease in NY. Ive only tried it once because a friend brought it from FL. Other than that I have not come across it, not even by chance. Thing is every other drug of its kind is a always within reach relatively easy..... I guess you always want what you cant have....


----------



## CRICKETBEE

not seeing anything in the NJ/NY area.

very sad. situation seemed better during the winter.


----------



## ShotgunDave

Can anyone compare and contrast the WOW vs. the 'Hoffman' blotter currently circulating.  I'm pretty sure the 'hoffman' was told to be 'needlepoint' but cannot confirm.  At first they were just personal of a friend of a friend, but now there seems to be enough to go around.  I have to decide which one to go with after hearing of them from two different people, the same day.  The WOW is supposedly coming from 'Cali' and I'm unsure of the Hoffs.  I was probably going to go through whoever makes it the easiest on me but if either print is noticably superior then that would make it simple.


----------



## Grapefruit

*Obama Blotter?*

Blotter with Obamas picture on it?  Anybody heard of these?  Anybody tried them?  Are they bunk/good?  These are apparently making an appearance in southern california and I have never heard of this.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Haven't seen um yet but I heard of them. GIve um a taste and tell Us what you SEe   :D


----------



## eye kant spehll

heard they were bomb


----------



## Bomboclat

Hey, check out the Acid In America thread (or acid in canada i dont know where you are located)
you can find a lot of great info on current blotters there


----------



## eye kant spehll

theres some alex greys going around I think its of the picture where he is looking up and there is this orangy fire stuff all aorund him in a cool pattern....lemme cop a pic =)







PS: socal


----------



## organicmusic

The Hoffmans, if real, are stronger than your average Wow tab. 
 Over 100ug for sure

(to whoever asked that question...)


----------



## SCfratter

Acid is all over the Southeast right now.  Just heard that two prints were around and wondered if anyone knew anything....

First print is perferated light purple paper with Dancing Grateful Dead Bears on it.  I will try to post a picture later as this was procured at a certain concert in the northeast last week.  Source seemed reliable and said it was needlepoint, 125-mike and laid by a buddy in the Ohio area.  Obviously can't take him at his work and I don't have time to trip right this second so just wanted to see if anyone had heard anything.

Also the other print to come around is one I haven't seen yet but is also perferated and has cash signs on both sides of the blotter.  I don't know a background color or what they look like just that they have money signs on both sides.  

If anyone has any info that would be awesome.  Thanks!


----------



## dustymuck

I haven't seen anything in the Cincinnati area in about a year.


----------



## rike1

There's some WoW going around in south florida/palm beach. I believe it was perferated. Heard it was pretty good. Id say all the prints going around in the palm beach/So Fla are over 100 mikes per hit at least.

Get em while its hot.


----------



## mha2345

New print in the southeast- some "Sound Tribe" paper laid by a buddy himself.
Very cool looking, needlepoint unperfed paper, laid at 100 mics each.
I should be able to post some pictures up here soon.

To those who cannot find it - be patient. Keep your eyes open, but don't look too hard and you'll find it. It literally is, everywhere.


----------



## SCfratter

No one has heard anything about the Light Purple background perfed grateful dead dancing bears (small bears of different color so like one bear covers two blotters - not like the big bears on some prints going around).  I know the sheets are from the midwest area...


----------



## mha2345

I have heard of it -- I haven't gotten any yet, but the word is some of that GDF paper is headed down south.


----------



## SCfratter

Yeah I brought some down from Midwest to the South.  Picked em up at a show I went to in PA.  Have you heard anything about how they are or how strong?  I am having someone test tonight so I will be able to post back tomorrow just hopin it's the real deal


----------



## kronix420

just got a lil bit or some wow in south east mi this time it was stamped with music notes on em i havent had a chance to try them yet.


happy trails


----------



## VerbalTruist

So if its got an image on it then the print isn't considered white on white (wow).  thats contradictory in nature.

Anyways california is flooded with great LSD, so I hear.  I haven't tried any this summer because I'm abstaining from psychedelics for the time being.  However, I've seen some really good looking Alex Grey prints that have been reported as strong and cheap.  Its his work titled 'Gaia' which I will post for you nao:






Also, just as an interesting tid bit so are remote islands in Indonesia.  Although I didn't trip there, I was told that the LSD they had was pretty amazing.  The prints I saw there had the LSd chemical symbol on them and a really cool mishmash of colors for the background.


----------



## kronix420

euphoricnod said:


> So if its got an image on it then the print isn't considered white on white (wow).  thats contradictory in nature.




as in stamped wow i meen the book were wow that they stamped with a ink and stamp its defently wow


----------



## tekkeN

euphoricnod said:


> Also, just as an interesting tid bit so are remote islands in Indonesia.  Although I didn't trip there, I was told that the LSD they had was pretty amazing.  The prints I saw there had the LSd chemical symbol on them and a really cool mishmash of colors for the background.



Thas cool, apparently South Africa has lots of strong LSD, who would've known %)


----------



## mha2345

I just tried some of the fresh paper I just received, and I must say damn.
4 hits had me completely gone, maybe a little too far.  but I got out where I wanted to.

If anyone encounters some blotter art with lots of dark psychedelic imagery and the "STS9" logo on it.. be careful.  They are STRONG


----------



## SKL

black unperfed watercolor papre - fire, quite strong, good clean L

green and red minty liquid in cylindrical (off-brand) sweet breath vials - nice clean doses but very week, feels like some watered down silver or something

WoW unperfed - same as it ever was but harder to find

clear liquid in EtOH, brand name sweet breath vials (no mint flavor) - good commercial doses, nothing special, but legit L and dosed reasonably, good bang for the buck

and as a curio,

circulating in various forms is a compound with a timelinve of effects that is qualitatively different from LSD (shorter), qualitatively definitely an ergoloid but maybe not the diethylamine, lysergic acid morpholide is to be considered as a strong possibility ...


----------



## kronix420

SomeKindaLove said:


> WoW unperfed - same as it ever was but harder to find



ive noticed the same thing in my circle so far this summer


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Lots of WoW unperforated, hand-drawn lines, etc going around here. It's clean but mild.


----------



## tingtangman

^i got some of that in the northeast


----------



## Delsyd

SomeKindaLove said:


> circulating in various forms is a compound with a timelinve of effects that is qualitatively different from LSD (shorter), qualitatively definitely an ergoloid but maybe not the diethylamine, lysergic acid morpholide is to be considered as a strong possibility ...



what forms...

any prints in particualr?


----------



## SCfratter

*Purple Background Grateful Dead Bears*

So the purple backed grateful dead dancing bears (perferated) are apparently completely bunk.  Two testers are 4 hours in right how and have felt completely nothing.  Both are EXTREMELY experienced trippers.  Be aware if you see this print.  It has a light purple background and red/orange/green/blue bears that each take up about 2 hits each and the paper is perfed.  

I'll try to post a pic of what I have left.  Anyone else know anything about these?

I posted a description about them on the last page also.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Just had some WoW last night that was excellent.


----------



## masteryoda213

I have to say, i took the kool aid man tabs again this past weekend, this time 2 each, and still wasn't impressed with them.  It wasn't very visual at all.... good clean acid though, i mean we were able to sleep 11 hours later.  I still have some of the plain wow from last summer and can't wait to take that.... it was much much more visual/trippy, and still very clean feeling.


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

Heard of some decent wow in central kansas from a friend.  Here in the Ne hope i can find somthing for a show coming up in a few weeks.  Gona have a Great time no mater what!

do not list specific events


----------



## DoorsofPerception

Found some pretty good blotters with a red flower on them and white background in Asheville, NC...2 hits had me frying hard.


----------



## tripkeeper

dustymuck said:


> I haven't seen anything in the Cincinnati area in about a year.



Thats cus your not looking hard enough :D


----------



## mha2345

My buddy just brought me a little gift.
Brought me some paper that he condensed 13 vials, down to 4 sheets.  I got a little test strip off one of the sheets, and will report back here after i've tried some.. these little guys are going to be really crazy.

I'll post a picture up here soon, one side is white, one side is just a reaaally dark shade of white (almost blue/brown looking).  This IS a reliable source and not any kind of DOx.. it's the real deal. =].  The paper is fucking soaked!

Here's a little story..
Buddy blessed a few heads at a festy with a 10 strip (7 people) and they split it up.  They returned the day after and told them that they split it up between the 7, and that they were all tripping for almost 24 hours.  This stuff is going to be so strong!


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ if it's as strong as you say it is, i would advise using with caution.  start off small, you can always work your way up, you cannot undo what is already done.


----------



## mha2345

Thanks for the heads up -- appreciate it.
I am an experienced tripper, and buddy already advised extreme caution, so i know to be careful and safe.

I'll probably start out with a hit as small as 1/4 a regular sized hit, maybe even smaller.  Since I haven't taken any yet, there's no way to tell how strong they are really going to be.  But I can imagine i'm going to be in for one hell of a ride.

Thank you again though!


----------



## stoneddave

anybody had the hoffman blotter in chicago right now? i'm tempted to buy some but a friend told me it tasted really bitter but felt like acid...i don't really trust his judgement cause he's not particularly experienced and that bitter taste thing has me skeptical...

just curious if anybody has had any experience with it...and am i correct in saying that LSD shouldnt taste like anything at all? or almost nothing


----------



## mikeyvuitton

i have plenty.
good stuff.
but lots of dob/c/i and bums going round.


----------



## andybricks

whats on ur side of denver?


----------



## mikeyvuitton

In denver i only rock vials.
White fluff, point, and lavender.

chicago its blotter, hoffmans, or limited runs.


----------



## stoneddave

^^^so you're saying the Hoffmans in Chicago are good right now?


----------



## heynow111

andybricks its been a little while since ive seen you on here... whats good in boulder? any good sheets you know of? i just recently had a buddy in littleton get a half vial we put on pez... not terrible, not super strong. took three over four hours and tripped pretty good for about ten hours, no super good visuals but deff a good body/mind trip...


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

mha2345 said:


> Thanks for the heads up -- appreciate it.
> I am an experienced tripper, and buddy already advised extreme caution, so i know to be careful and safe.
> 
> I'll probably start out with a hit as small as 1/4 a regular sized hit, maybe even smaller.  Since I haven't taken any yet, there's no way to tell how strong they are really going to be.  But I can imagine i'm going to be in for one hell of a ride.
> 
> Thank you again though!



i would start off with one personally but yea, you get what i'm sayin'


----------



## manup740

At an event in batimore last sat. I scored two very very small blotter hits , the two hits are on the same peace of blotter with two blue lines. Just wondering if anybodys possibly seen these?


----------



## Riemann Zeta

Delsyd: I've encountered putative LSM as both liquid and unperfed WoW (not particularly thick paper, more like index-card paper).  Sometimes there will be a classic perfed-blotter print (such as one of the many bike day prints) that seems like LSM as well.  The more traditional (read: very thick) watercolour paper WoW, by contrast, has never let me down in terms of being genuine good-old-fashioned diethylamide.  Check a recent thread in PD called "how many forms of "lsd"/analoges are there?" for my pontifications on LSM (or more properly, the insofar unidentified short-acting psychedelic ergoloid occasionally sold as "acid").


----------



## FiveBucksFool

manup740 said:


> At an event in batimore last sat. I scored two very very small blotter hits , the two hits are on the same peace of blotter with two blue lines. Just wondering if anybodys possibly seen these?



Yup, I got the same stuff at the same event. Refer to my above post: clean but mild.


----------



## manup740

Thats whats up this is gonna b my first cid trip so glad i didnt get some bunk. Would you happen to kno if those molly caps goin around that night are any good?


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Check out my post in the Pill Discussion Thread: North East about the mdma I encountered that night.


----------



## smokebud

It's nice to see that acid is flowing in some parts of the country.  I've been on the look out for it for 5-6 years now and only found it once.


----------



## dustymuck

tripkeeper said:


> Thats cus your not looking hard enough :D



Trust me I have been. I found 2 hits that a guy had left over from a show down south. That's it.


----------



## Vida Infra

I'll be going to a  festy in WV next weekend. Can anyone tell me some good prints to lookout for?


----------



## Santiagod

Funny that bout 2 pages ago I mentioned that I've had no luck finding any in NYC. Well  Saturday I actually found 2 people with it, at an event. They had drops no blotters, but It was still fantastic. Needless to say I enjoyed the night very much. Too bad there were no blots to take home


----------



## smokebud

Right on, that's cool that you got some.  I should bring a small bag of sugar cubes or candy in case this happens to me whenever I find some.


----------



## dr_psilocybo

a little while back i picked up a 10 strip of alex grey blotter.




 it tasted incredibly bitter, everyone who ate tihs stuff commented on the taste so it wasnt just me either. and didnt think much of it and had a great time, as did everyone else i didnt notice any difference in the trip from other acid i have eaten, ive triped on acid mabye 10 times. one of my friends puked, but after vomiting he felt much better and had a great trip. i recently discovered this site and read about DOx chemicals being passed of as lsd, and people say they taste bitter. has anyone else had an experience with alex grey blotter? did i get burned and not even realise it? and the even more troubling question, since i didnt notcie any difference between this and my other trips what if ive never actually done lsd? have I been eating DOx all along?


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

as a reminder:  sourcing is not allowed, this thread is for discussion/availability ONLY.  the next person to break the rules will receive an infraction.


----------



## SKL

dr_psilocybo said:


> a little while back i picked up a 10 strip of alex grey blotter.
> <snip>
> it tasted incredibly bitter, everyone who ate tihs stuff commented on the taste so it wasnt just me either. and didnt think much of it and had a great time, as did everyone else i didnt notice any difference in the trip from other acid i have eaten, ive triped on acid mabye 10 times. one of my friends puked, but after vomiting he felt much better and had a great trip. i recently discovered this site and read about DOx chemicals being passed of as lsd, and people say they taste bitter. has anyone else had an experience with alex grey blotter? did i get burned and not even realise it? and the even more troubling question, since i didnt notcie any difference between this and my other trips what if ive never actually done lsd? have I been eating DOx all along?



how long did it last, and how long did it kick in? you can discern if you've been eating DO-compound pretty easily by the timeline

while 'if its bitter, its a spitter' is a good rule, some LSD on blotter is bitter, not because of the LSD, but because of various inks, primarily, i believe. this is unfortunate and confusing. whoever is laying this stuff should know better also than to print blotter papers with bitter ink ... it's unprofessional ... but it's been done before (some of the hofmann blotters even), and will probably happen again until certain people get a clue.


----------



## ODB

SomeKindaLove said:


> how long did it last, and how long did it kick in? you can discern if you've been eating DO-compound pretty easily by the timeline
> 
> while 'if its bitter, its a spitter' is a good rule, some LSD on blotter is bitter, not because of the LSD, but because of various inks, primarily, i believe. this is unfortunate and confusing. whoever is laying this stuff should know better also than to print blotter papers with bitter ink ... it's unprofessional ... but it's been done before (some of the hofmann blotters even), and will probably happen again until certain people get a clue.



So what kind of ink and paper is the correct kind?


----------



## dr_psilocybo

yo thanks for the info kind  love, i cant really say how long it took to kick in because i was walking around the woods smoking joints and not paying attention to time at all, and ive always felt like acid lasts me well into the next day anyways (not visually but mentally). I can never tell when the trip stops and the afterglow begins. im going to a festival this weekend where i hope to score all sorts of good acid, should i definatly spit something out if its bitter?


----------



## tingtangman

dr_psilocybo said:


> should i definatly spit something out if its bitter?



it cant hurt. why take a chance?


----------



## effingcustie

I have had legit LSD on blotter that tasted bitter.. I'm guessing probably from the ink on the paper


----------



## eye kant spehll

euphoricnod said:


> So if its got an image on it then the print isn't considered white on white (wow).  thats contradictory in nature.
> 
> Anyways california is flooded with great LSD, so I hear.  I haven't tried any this summer because I'm abstaining from psychedelics for the time being.  However, I've seen some really good looking Alex Grey prints that have been reported as strong and cheap.  Its his work titled 'Gaia' which I will post for you nao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just as an interesting tid bit so are remote islands in Indonesia.  Although I didn't trip there, I was told that the LSD they had was pretty amazing.  The prints I saw there had the LSd chemical symbol on them and a really cool mishmash of colors for the background.




ya doood thas the exact print that I checked out that shit was booomby.  not extremely potent (although my tolerance is huge)......


but clean as fuck!


----------



## DoorsofPerception

stoneddave said:


> anybody had the hoffman blotter in chicago right now? i'm tempted to buy some but a friend told me it tasted really bitter but felt like acid...i don't really trust his judgement cause he's not particularly experienced and that bitter taste thing has me skeptical...
> 
> just curious if anybody has had any experience with it...and am i correct in saying that LSD shouldnt taste like anything at all? or almost nothing



I picked up some hofmanns at a show recently that also tasted slightly bitter but were without a doubt LSD as per duration, subjective effects, and come up time.  They were not tested however I'm pretty experienced with both L and the DOx compounds and can easily tell the difference between them.

The guy who sold them said that they were 150ug needlepoint blotters and I believe him as he had an assortment of different WoWs and liquid drops which were also some really good, clean LSD.


----------



## den3ial

still have yet to find acid in the philly and DC region .  i guess i just suck.  one day dear lucy, one day...


----------



## maryjanebrain

i tried the Alice tabs that were going around the South Florida area, it seems to me like if the jesus ones were stronger


----------



## andybricks

ur supposed to print sheets wit soy based printer ink IMO though people dont do this cause its expensive if u were doin books it would add up to alot of cash just to print somethin on em


----------



## bryooo

White on white blotter about to be dropped today.  Last night two of my good friends couldn't help but smile for hours after dosing this.


----------



## j00sh

the hofmann I had was very bitter.. I've abused benzedrex before and that's what it tasted like to me (which is the taste of lavender oil and menthol)

it took about 45 minutes to kick in, and I tripped hard for about 10 hours on 3 hits, followed by a mild visual and strong mental trip for at least 2-3 more hours, and a full day of insomnia

does this sound like DOx? and what does that stand for anyways


----------



## Roger&Me

^DOx is a standardized abbreviation for the 2,5-dimethoxy amphetamines such as DOB, DOC, DOI, and DOM to name a few. These are potent, long-acting phenethylamines sometimes (though relatively rarely) passes off as LSD on blotters because they are active in such a low dose. Check out entries 62 through 71 in Pihkal.


----------



## tryp2nite85x

Seems to be all kinds of good paper around in the SE.  Seen several good, undiscernible prints.


----------



## andybricks

ahhhhhhh summer i love when the faucet is turned on.


----------



## VerbalTruist

Going to my first festival this season on tuesday, must wait, don't dose... argh...


----------



## tripmonkey505

j00sh said:


> the hofmann I had was very bitter.. I've abused benzedrex before and that's what it tasted like to me (which is the taste of lavender oil and menthol)
> 
> it took about 45 minutes to kick in, and I tripped hard for about 10 hours on 3 hits, followed by a mild visual and strong mental trip for at least 2-3 more hours, and a full day of insomnia
> 
> does this sound like DOx? and what does that stand for anyways



sounds kinda like you got some real LSD


----------



## tingtangman

http://www.testclear.com/LSD-Identification-Test-P39C10.aspx

does anyone have any experience with these test kits? i am thinking about getting a couple, there is just too much DOx and bunk shit going around.


----------



## smokebud

I was curious about those test kits as well.  I got a lot of bunk shit while I was living in vegas and don't really feel like paying hundreds of dollars for inactive paper anymore.


----------



## nuke

You can use the marquis reagent for DOx... usually turns it darker green-ish.

"DOB

Marquis: Yellow/Green
Simons: NR
Chens: NR
Gallic Acid: NR

DOC

Marquis: Dark Green
Simons: NR
Chens: NR
Gallic Acid: NR

DOI

Marquis: Dark Green
Simons: NR
Chens: NR
Gallic Acid: NR

DOM

Marquis: Yellow
Simons: NR
Chens: NR
Gallic Acid: NR

DOET 

Marquis: Yellow/Brown
Simons: NR
Chens: NR
Gallic Acid: NR 

5-Meo-AMT HCL

Marquis: Yellow to Black
Erlichs: Purple to Blue
Sodium Nitroprusside: Cherry Red"

http://www.hipforums.com/newforums/showthread.php?p=5084928


----------



## Grapefruit

Alex Grey Blotter circling around SoCal quite freely.  Excellent feedback, very clean high, 1-2 hits (depending on your tolerance) and you're awesome!!!

From the Cosmic Christ painting.


----------



## ODB

tripmonkey505 said:


> sounds kinda like you got some real LSD



Are you sure about that. Sounds like DOM or DOC. More like DOM than DOC.


----------



## Psilo707

nice Grapefruit!!


----------



## Delsyd

red alien tabs.

best acid ive had in the last 9 years.

not the strongest but certainly the cleanest. 3 hits is plenty.


----------



## rike1

maryjanebrain said:


> i tried the Alice tabs that were going around the South Florida area, it seems to me like if the jesus ones were stronger



Those Jesus blotter were definitely the strongest around. Ive seen the alice print, a leary print, a jesus print and WoW unperf go around and everyone talks about the Jesus papers as the ones they want when they buy again.

Lucky for me I still have a ten strip of it :]


----------



## Vida Infra

At a festival this weekend I ate a tab of rainbow paper that was excellent and clean. I then bought a WOW tab that was defiantly a DOC or something like it seeing how I stayed up for 20 hours. The next night I took an awesome tab of WOW, and then had two amazing hits of some steal your face print. Good weekend but I wish I could have found a better source with a large amount.


----------



## effingcustie

j00sh said:


> the hofmann I had was very bitter.. I've abused benzedrex before and that's what it tasted like to me (which is the taste of lavender oil and menthol)
> 
> it took about 45 minutes to kick in, and I tripped hard for about 10 hours on 3 hits, followed by a mild visual and strong mental trip for at least 2-3 more hours, and a full day of insomnia
> 
> does this sound like DOx? and what does that stand for anyways




the hoffman tabs I had were bitter but there is no doubt in my mind it was LSD.  I think the bitter taste was probably just from the ink used to print the design.  DOx chemicals usually take more than an hour to kick in, and while the duration you described is slightly long for LSD, it's definitely not unheard of and at least the Hoffman tabs I had were pretty strong so three would definitely mean a longer duration.


----------



## Jakobe

Man, I live in bakersfield, CA and I can't find acid for the life of me


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ oh man, i feel so sorry for you.  you gotta get the hell outta there, dude.  the bay isn't too far away, take a road trip.


----------



## Delsyd

Delsyd said:


> red alien tabs.
> 
> best acid ive had in the last 9 years.
> 
> not the strongest but certainly the cleanest. 3 hits is plenty.




*NSFW*:


----------



## maryjanebrain

rike1 said:


> Those Jesus blotter were definitely the strongest around. Ive seen the alice print, a leary print, a jesus print and WoW unperf go around and everyone talks about the Jesus papers as the ones they want when they buy again.
> 
> Lucky for me I still have a ten strip of it :]



your a lucky guy. I took the alice's thinking they may be stronger but guess not. and the dude i got them from had the jesus ones too. hopefully i get a hold of them soon, everyone i know is dry


----------



## quartzitefungus

only a few strips of WoW i've seen around milwaukee this summer... decent paper, not super strong.  mostly czech crystal, but i got a little strip of some other wow from a friend, which is considerably stronger.  at a fest i traded a kid a hit of mine for a hoffman, but upon seeing it and tasting it i threw it out.  i know the whole rap about the ink and whatnot, but i just dont eat bitter paper.  there was a bunch of "hoffmans" going around last summer that my frineds were spreading around saying it was lavender, and it was "really mellow".  this had the same print and taste as the hoffmans this year.  i swore up and down that it was NOT lsd, and sure enough a few months later, the chemist revealed that is was in fact DOC.  after reading all this i kinda wish i would have taken that hit, but the taste would have thrown me off and left me wondering if it was legit during the trip


----------



## grey kat

hey so i came across these two hits 
REALLY REALLY thick white paper....not like the thick watercolor paper thats circulated in years past, but like kind of spongey almost an 8th of an inch thick white on white

anyone heard anything bout this?

we ate it, feels a lil different than the usual clean L i'm used to....just wondering if anyone has any heads up bout this

please keep event names anonymous, unnecessary attention doesn't need to be drawn


----------



## rike1

New WoW unperf in in So Fla. Only two sheets came though and theyre already gone. Hoping to test this soon.


----------



## Delsyd

grey kat said:


> hey so i came across these two hits
> REALLY REALLY thick white paper....not like the thick watercolor paper thats circulated in years past, but like kind of spongey almost an 8th of an inch thick white on white
> 
> anyone heard anything bout this?
> 
> we ate it, feels a lil different than the usual clean L i'm used to....just wondering if anyone has any heads up bout this



if you're talkin about the same hits i had then they were just not clean L.


----------



## grey kat

nah delsyd i don't believe they were the same hits......i got these randomely from some guy who was willing to trade but they were weird! like really thick paper
thanks for the reply though


----------



## 850c4388

seems impossible these days, I'm dying to try some but I don't know where to begin.


----------



## maryjanebrain

rike1 said:


> New WoW unperf in in So Fla. Only two sheets came though and theyre already gone. Hoping to test this soon.



damn dudeeee ;[[ 

what kind are  they?


----------



## CJ96

Dancing bear print with a sun and a moon were good (one big picture on the sheet, not pictures on single hits or 4-hit blocks).


----------



## DoorsofPerception

quartzitefungus said:


> only a few strips of WoW i've seen around milwaukee this summer... decent paper, not super strong.  mostly czech crystal, but i got a little strip of some other wow from a friend, which is considerably stronger.  at a fest i traded a kid a hit of mine for a hoffman, but upon seeing it and tasting it i threw it out.  i know the whole rap about the ink and whatnot, but i just dont eat bitter paper.  there was a bunch of "hoffmans" going around last summer that my frineds were spreading around saying it was lavender, and it was "really mellow".  this had the same print and taste as the hoffmans this year.  i swore up and down that it was NOT lsd, and sure enough a few months later, the chemist revealed that is was in fact DOC.  after reading all this i kinda wish i would have taken that hit, but the taste would have thrown me off and left me wondering if it was legit during the trip



It is possible that the Hofmanns were DOC. I do remember an amphetamine like rush after taking a couple hits at a rave...though I was already on 1.5 of these earlier in the day along with some hits of liquid and a couple rolls so its really hard for me to tell exactly what it is.  I attributed the rush to the amazing rolls.  

I do remember that about 30 mins after dropping one, it kicked the visuals up a notch to possibly the most amazing ones I've ever seen.  I dropped that last tab at around 11 or 12 at night and was still tripping into the next day with minimal sleep, it was more like a dazed state.  Effects subsided around 4 or 5 pm the next day.

Whatever they are, they felt great and produced an amazing psychedelic state.


----------



## VerbalTruist

I ate a puddle of LSD on Saturday night, it was AMAZING.

Saw Govinda and watched the stars in the middle of nowhere.  Pretty sweet deal.


----------



## ODB

DoorsofPerception said:


> It is possible that the Hofmanns were DOC. I do remember an amphetamine like rush after taking a couple hits at a rave...though I was already on 1.5 of these earlier in the day along with some hits of liquid and a couple rolls so its really hard for me to tell exactly what it is.  I attributed the rush to the amazing rolls.
> 
> I do remember that about 30 mins after dropping one, it kicked the visuals up a notch to possibly the most amazing ones I've ever seen.  I dropped that last tab at around 11 or 12 at night and was still tripping into the next day with minimal sleep, it was more like a dazed state.  Effects subsided around 4 or 5 pm the next day.
> 
> Whatever they are, they felt great and produced an amazing psychedelic state.



Must be DOC 2-2.5mg doses.


----------



## RecordStraightener

There have been cases of lowlife scumbags putting DOC on fake Hofmann mountain blotters, but the real Hofmann mountain/bicycle blotters have always been very high quality LSD. Most variations on this print have been laid around 150mcg according to reliable sources. The "Original" sheets (with "Original" underneath the mountain and a misdrawn LSD molecule on the back) were purportedly laid at 250mcg. Very experienced old heads will confirm that these dose estimates are likely correct and the quality of the acid is first rate.....

Real Hofmann's are thick, larger hits than usual with the full image printed on every 5x5. They tend to taste a bit soapy or sometimes bitter depending on ink. But they are very high quality LSD if real.....


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Real Hofmann's are thick, larger hits than usual with the full image printed on every 5x5. They tend to taste a bit soapy or sometimes bitter depending on ink. But they are very high quality LSD if real.....


Do all real Hoffman's have a print on both sides?


----------



## electricladylan

ton of bullshit unperf white on white in W.V. a week or so ago. 

When I was about to give up completely, I ran into some dude with different looking WoW and figured I would give it one more shot. Paper was perf. and had like 5-6 little but visible raised bumps/pips on each hit. Turned out quite swell. Visuals were mild but great clean feel. Had me giggling with the buddies for like 4 hours straight at one point.

These have been the only legit hits I have ever found besides the 5x5 rolling stone hits around London last year. I am hopeful, yet my pessimism about the supply/quality of good doses is beginning to grow. Someone, please dose Philly.


----------



## electricladylan

On another note, is it possible that the Hoffmans and the Stones tabs share a similar birth place? From pictures I have seen, the Hoffmans appear to be a similar size and also have a full print on every 5x5. The Stones were quite strong- still, rumor has it that the Stones were DOx something as well.


----------



## VerbalTruist

The stones hits that were around last year were fucking good.


----------



## DoorsofPerception

RecordStraightener said:


> There have been cases of lowlife scumbags putting DOC on fake Hofmann mountain blotters, but the real Hofmann mountain/bicycle blotters have always been very high quality LSD. Most variations on this print have been laid around 150mcg according to reliable sources. The "Original" sheets (with "Original" underneath the mountain and a misdrawn LSD molecule on the back) were purportedly laid at 250mcg. Very experienced old heads will confirm that these dose estimates are likely correct and the quality of the acid is first rate.....
> 
> Real Hofmann's are thick, larger hits than usual with the full image printed on every 5x5. They tend to taste a bit soapy or sometimes bitter depending on ink. But they are very high quality LSD if real.....



Hmm...now this is making me wonder because I bought it from some old deadheads who said it was 150ug needlepoint blotter acid. They also hooked up some of the bombest liquid I've ever had which I could def tell was good ole LSD, two hits washed over me with a completely new high and prolly the best candyflip of my life.  There is def some kind of black print on the back of these hofmanns and they are a little bit bigger of a blotter than normal.  Hmm I still have one left that I'm saving for a special occasion and I'll probably take it by itself so I guess I'll find out then.

When I took these before I was already fried out on drugs (mostly that liquid shit...what I would give for a bottle of that!) so I can't really give a discription of the effects.  But now that you mentioned a soapy taste I remember my friend commenting that these particular blotters tasted of soap which resulted in uncontrollable laughter haha

I've done quite a bit of DOB and DOI and have tried DOM once but never got a hold of DOC even though I've always wanted to.  The jumbled trip really didn't have a DOx feel to it but like I said there was too much other shit in my system to tell.

I guess I'll find out when the time comes


----------



## Filkins

Got some nice liquid dropped on some necca wafers this weekend,

Also DOM on some daisy blotter is still going around


----------



## kzorro

RecordStraightener said:


> the real Hofmann mountain/bicycle blotters have always been very high quality LSD. Most variations on this print have been laid around 150mcg according to reliable sources.
> 
> Real Hofmann's are thick, larger hits than usual with the full image printed on every 5x5. They tend to taste a bit soapy or sometimes bitter depending on ink. But they are very high quality LSD if real.....



I had a hoffman blotter that was as you described. Only took one tab, and that was the only time I've ever fried from just one hit, so I'd agree on the estimated dosage. It was definitely not a DO*. Doses came from AZ


----------



## Delsyd

im going to disagree about the hoffmans being great quality LSD.

They were certainly the strongest tabs ive ever tried but nowhere near the best quality.

id rather take 2-3 hits of clean acid than 1 hoffman.


----------



## Bakardi

Pharaoh blotter in Western Mass is clean not sure how strong it is but friends said they had a good time on two and three of them.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I'm such a dunce.  This whole time I thought WoW was a new World of Warcraft print of some sort.  It wasn't until a moment ago that I realized it means white on white. Lol!


----------



## Swerlz

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I'm such a dunce.  This whole time I thought WoW was a new World of Warcraft print of some sort.  It wasn't until a moment ago that I realized it means white on white. Lol!



hahahahah. nice


----------



## kandytime

dallas is dry


----------



## maryjanebrain

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I'm such a dunce.  This whole time I thought WoW was a new World of Warcraft print of some sort.  It wasn't until a moment ago that I realized it means white on white. Lol!



lol you just solved one of my mysteries


----------



## kzorro

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I'm such a dunce.  This whole time I thought WoW was a new World of Warcraft print of some sort.  It wasn't until a moment ago that I realized it means white on white. Lol!



I thought the same for quite a while


----------



## Roger&Me

kandytime said:


> dallas is dry



Look harder, tons of good liquid and WoW sheets going around. Also seen clear, amber, and rainbow gels going around earlier in the summer.


----------



## bryooo

All I'm getting is WoW here in nebraska, it's pretty legit though so I'm not complaining.


----------



## ODB

RecordStraightener said:


> *There have been* cases of *lowlife scumbags putting DOC on* fake *Hofmann mountain blotters*, but the real Hofmann mountain/bicycle blotters have always been very high quality LSD. Most variations on this print have been laid around 150mcg according to reliable sources. The "Original" sheets (with "Original" underneath the mountain and a _misdrawn LSD molecule_ on the back) were purportedly laid at 250mcg. Very experienced old heads will confirm that these dose estimates are likely correct and the quality of the acid is first rate.....
> 
> _Real Hofmann's are thick, larger hits than usual_ with the full image printed on every 5x5. They tend to taste a bit soapy or sometimes bitter depending on ink. But they are very high quality LSD if real.....



The bold sounds like the truth and the underlined/italics are the statements that sound fishy....


----------



## ResinTeeth

WoW in KCMO, unperf. I ate two hits yesterday, easy, fluid onset. Sat in the back of the car driving back to NC and watched the clouds put on a show while listening to Isis for 6 hours until the visuals mellowed a bit.


----------



## heynow111

ResinTeeth said:


> WoW in KCMO, unperf. I ate two hits yesterday, easy, fluid onset. Sat in the back of the car driving back to NC and watched the clouds put on a show while listening to Isis for 6 hours until the visuals mellowed a bit.



love tripping in the car on long drives... it passes the time so fast. i usually find myself sitting in on place listening to music and looking blankly at something so doin it in a car just makes so much sense to me


----------



## veridicus

"U.S. Blues" print and a couple other grateful dead related prints - Swiss crystal, very quality criss, but not mic'd very strong at all, I'd say 50-70. Not cheap either.


----------



## justsayn2o

Hoffman 1906-2008 blotter with ohm on back floating around WV/MD...  good and potent..    


*NSFW*:


----------



## BlessedAnomaly

Had some very clean strong doses over the weekend, perf'd red blotter. Was supposedly from a german company(whatever), and also supposedly was laid by using a machine to smash the crystal(rather than a liquid) directly onto the blotter. My friend had a blacklight and said you could see the pattern of the crystal on the paper, but I kind of take this sort of thing with a grain of salt. Whatever the origin, they were great doses and one was definitely enough to get off decently, I took two and had a great time.


----------



## morex

I've never seen any blotter actually.  Most of the people with acid I know have vials, so it comes on whatever you/they have to drop it on.  Granted, I just recently found some acid sources, so I might find other types of acid soon.


----------



## electricladylan

*hoffmans/rolling stone tabs (about pic 3 posts up)*

Those hoffman's must come from the same place. The stones hits also have a yellow border around them and are on quite thick paper. Hits are also larger than most perf doses.


----------



## Jakobe

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:


> ^ oh man, i feel so sorry for you.  you gotta get the hell outta there, dude.  the bay isn't too far away, take a road trip.



Yeah, I can find gross amounts of crank on every street corner, rednecks seem to love the stuff. That and their coors light.

Owell, out of here in a year and I'll never look back, brewin up some san pedro for the beach this weekend though, so I find ways to carry on :D


----------



## Roger&Me

morex said:


> I've never seen any blotter actually.  Most of the people with acid I know have vials, so it comes on whatever you/they have to drop it on.  Granted, I just recently found some acid sources, so I might find other types of acid soon.



Texas is all about that liquid for some reason.


----------



## j00sh

is there anything in Central Florida like Orlando area... I've asked everyone I could possibly know to ask, no luck at all

just knowing that there's some to be found would make me feel awesome right now


----------



## omik

Is anyone in Northern California finding non-WoW? All the WoW (non-perf) around the bay seems to be pretty degraded (HORRIBLE body load, very low ug per hit)....


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Dropped some nuclear WoW yesterday from the Baltimore area. Two doses had me soaring - extremely clean and very lucid.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I'd like some windowpane/gels.


----------



## bluedolphin

Ate 2 "US Blues" recently. I'd say they're about 40ug each. Weak sauce, but clean crystal.


----------



## GratefulFloyd

Amazing dead family liquid going around, supposedly needlepoint. Might have to know the right people though its been on tour


----------



## MrLeading

Guy brought some liquid lsd up 2 weeks ago from Denver. My roommate and I took the same dosage and he tripped 1000x harder than I did. Kind of a bust for me.


----------



## organicmusic

Got a 10-strip of some white paper with "arrows" or triangles drawn across multiple hits.  

Can't tell what it is cause I only have ten.  Looks like regular WOW with the lines,  anyone eaten this?


----------



## ForceSith

Got bunk "kool-aid" tabs in the Hampton Beach NH area.

got some crazy bomb "jerry garcia print" (supposedly "family" in Eastern MA, tested it and it was clean as a whistle and 2 hits had me in a good place


----------



## Swizol1

*NSFW*: 










Puff the magic dragon blotter in New England. Have not tried.


----------



## masteryoda213

ForceSith said:


> Got bunk "kool-aid" tabs in the Hampton Beach NH area.
> 
> got some crazy bomb "jerry garcia print" (supposedly "family" in Eastern MA, tested it and it was clean as a whistle and 2 hits had me in a good place



Hmm, by "bunk" do you mean completely fake or weak?  

I got some koolaid man in eastern MA a few months ago, and it was nothing to write home about.  I mean it was LSD for sure, just weak.  If i had to guess i'd go with 50mic's, maybe 75 but i doubt it. 

What the jerry prints look like?


----------



## DirtNasty

please dose CT


----------



## Swizol1

what


----------



## ForceSith

It's weird, I was a two night concert event, and the first night we kind of sort of accidentally got near black out drunk before hand, and I took two but couldn't really tell if I was feeling anything at all or if it was just the drunkeness. But I later that week took two more and felt literally nothing, which is weird cause I read all over here that the kool-aid tabs were supposed to be bomb

and as far as the jerry print goes, all I saw was a ten strip, so no idea, but two had me pretty good and that shit was cleannnnnnnnnnn


----------



## DirtNasty

comic strips I found at a fest were real clean, only needed 1 but they are almost gone =[


----------



## DirtNasty

any more fests coming up in the North East ? 

please keep event names anonymous


----------



## kush86

organicmusic said:


> Got a 10-strip of some white paper with "arrows" or triangles drawn across multiple hits.



a close friend of mine has been getting this lately...all I can say is WOAHH!! This is a new print floating around, white unperf w/ green &blue arrows going all over it although they are just outlines so you'll prob have a hard time seeing it on your 10 organicmusic. he'll try to get a pic up if possible.
as far as that paper goes...if it's from the same crew then your in for a super clean suprise & a hefty dose per hit. I cant even begin to explain the night he had when they first tried them but he told me that he hasn't seen any paper laid this strong in years, when he got it the paper was wet to the touch. Hopefully yours was treated w/ respect and handled properly, if so you lucked out because that is amazing L. Good luck & safe travels bro! Let us know how it all worked out...if anyone has a chance to scoop these DO IT, fromthe bottom of my heart, you wont regret it. Just make sure ya got a ruler or sumthin if your buying a decent piece, it is unperf afterall & ya know how some folks get.
peace

ps-about those "bunk" kool-aids...that shits old hat guys. Like end of 2008 thru Jan/Feb 09 so if ppl are still selling those, the reason they are weak or inactive is because of mis-handling/ degradation. They were quality hits, not the strongest, but very clean & heavier laid than your average blotter floating around. I can't imagine any quantity of L doing well in some wooks pocket all summer long.
So i guess the lesson to be learned here guys is that try your kool-aid before you buy...def still solid stuff around but apparently some has become null & void


----------



## RigaCrypto

Delsyd said:


> im going to disagree about the hoffmans being great quality LSD.
> 
> They were certainly the strongest tabs ive ever tried but nowhere near the best quality.
> 
> id rather take 2-3 hits of clean acid than 1 hoffman.



What was your experience on them? I agree they're not great quality, they gave me a confused sleepy trip, lacking the usual clarity of acid.


----------



## bryooo

No cid in the midwest, I'm dying for a hit!


----------



## andybricks

5th wave needle point fluff vials in boulder co, ooper clean and visual prolly some of the best i seen since 00!!!


----------



## organicmusic

Been seeing those same vials andy, they have to be laid at more than 100mics.

One drop gets you going and 2 you are in for a ride with no tolerance.

Glad to hear about the arrows on WoW Kush.   I was told this had JUST been laid when I got it so it must be good.  Planning on giving it all away for free at a show I'm playing at.  should be fun


----------



## Livein27

None floating around SLC, UT that I know of


----------



## andybricks

^ yea mos def the were broke down at 150 also there is some regular fluff at 150 and some amber around.....


----------



## kush86

glad to hear those arrows are makin their way around organicmusic...hopefully your talkin bout a certain tight knit fest in the nor'east. If so I look forward to enjoying an amazing weekend w/ you and hopefully (whether i know its you or not...lol) my friends & I will be catching your perfromance. Best wishes, hope all goes well w/ that and good looks as far as passing that paper around free of charge. I'll be doing the same..maybe we'll cross paths. Safe travels


----------



## spoons

Send some towards Chi town! Haven't gotten anything good in a long time


----------



## heynow111

Ive got access to some bomb fluff vials right now so i was thinking as long as its around ill stock up for the inevitable drought during the winter....

if stored dark and cool how long could i expect it to stay ok for? i dont wanna buy a shit load of doses and come nov-march have it be degraded...


----------



## TimFo'Sho

I wish acid was in my area i hate having to go so far out my way to get it and it usually sucks


----------



## electricladylan

Timfosho- Sj too man?

I feel your pain. Maybe 2 heads could think better than 1. 

Shoot me a quick message if you get around to it. Maybe we are neighbors.


----------



## mr. brownstone

organicmusic said:


> Got a 10-strip of some white paper with "arrows" or triangles drawn across multiple hits.
> 
> Yea, I stumbled across these as well. Very, very high quality- and extremely clean. Just make sure you buckle your seatbelt, b/c you're guaranteed a wild ride %)
> 
> Kush knows whats up!


----------



## dufftx

dry dry dry in my area


----------



## DirtNasty

that makes two of us


----------



## DirtNasty

finally came across some pink elephant blotter 
feels good man


----------



## wiskokid

any one hear of dark star liquid. it is kinda purple. had some friend eat it said it was good, but was wondering if any head have seen it.


----------



## electricladylan

dank WOW in NJ passing through. supposedly "swiss" crystal. 2 got me quite spun.


----------



## bryooo

Got 4 hits of this a couple days ago, pretty weak though.

Supposed kool aid blotter, anybody know what this may be?

*NSFW*: 









Sorry for the shitty picture.


----------



## tripmonkey505

bryooo said:


> Got 4 hits of this a couple days ago, pretty weak though.
> 
> Supposed kool aid blotter, anybody know what this may be?
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the shitty picture.



looks like the kool aid i got begining of the summer its from the middle of the sheet (or page maybe) with the big kool aid guy. the shit i got was perforated though.  it was pretty good acid not the best though. i got some "shivas" blue background some crazy design on it unperforated in the northeast it was reaal good


----------



## bryooo

tripmonkey505 said:


> looks like the kool aid i got begining of the summer its from the middle of the sheet (or page maybe) with the big kool aid guy. the shit i got was perforated though.  it was pretty good acid not the best though. i got some "shivas" blue background some crazy design on it unperforated in the northeast it was reaal good


No this shit was perforated too, just the cam quality sucks!

I'm trying to get a hold of some more blotter locally but it's not working out, fuuuuck.


----------



## Riemann Zeta

Proper LSD has been extremely scarce this year--what I have encountered has generally been fairly clean, but mediocre in micage (which I don't necessarily mind...I can just adjust the dose).  Early on (Jun), a batch of WoW containing a psychedelic ergoloid other than LSD (my guess is LSM, N-morpholinyl-lysergamide) came around.  As usual, it was acceptable, but nothing compares to honest-to-god d-LSD.


----------



## kronix420

just got some raggedy ann or somthing prints and some jerry prints both perferated hear in south east mi sopposdly i havent got a chance to try them there some of the dankest hits ina real real long time i cant wait to try em.

Update
ended up trying them actually the best hits ive had in about 5 years 1 hit had me fried defently a real hefty dose per hit, both prints were supposedly laid around the same amount of micrograms 

this part has half of bruces lees face but from wut im told there some jerrys i just didnet get any of jerrys face on my little chunk

*NSFW*: 










heres what are sopposedly raggedy anns(i dont no who it is honestly i just ben sayen raggedy ann)

*NSFW*:


----------



## omik

What's the word on the Alex Grey portrait of Hoffman holding the molecule?

edit: this: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=2912&d=1139016175


----------



## SKL

omik said:


> What's the word on the Alex Grey portrait of Hoffman holding the molecule?
> 
> edit: this: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=2912&d=1139016175



last year I saw these, and they were some of the best going around at that particular event. no recent news tho.


----------



## Swerlz

realm said:


> Just found some perfed blotter in north miami. I'll report back with the print, I didn't get a good look. One hit was a pretty strong dose for an experienced tripper...



oh reaallyyyyy

oh please report back on your findings


----------



## realm

Just found some perfed blotter in north miami. One hit was a pretty strong dose for an experienced tripper... 


*NSFW*:


----------



## snowman203

veridicus said:


> "U.S. Blues" print and a couple other grateful dead related prints - Swiss crystal, very quality criss, but not mic'd very strong at all, I'd say 50-70. Not cheap either.



Are the US Blues just plain white or does it have a print on it?


----------



## Bmx6002

*mad hatter???*

Where im from in Rockland county ny, acid is pretty hard to find. But me and my friend where able to find a connect in trenton NJ at some rave. Me and my friend picked up a few tenstrips, the batch was called alice in wonderland they have the mad hatter on em, suposedly their pretty good. I was wondering if any one can tell me if they are decent cid and approx. dosage per tab if its possible


----------



## k4rnage

Early August in Southern Oregon I had some ridiculously good Czech Republican acid, only one hit (felt like 150-200mic) and I was blasted. Can't believe I got that high off of one hit, but jesus was it good. NEED MORE!!! *drools*


----------



## heynow111

i got some supposed Czech on white unperfed doses late july in colorado. dude said they were miced at 200 and i wouldnt doubt it. i took two and and was incredibly fucked up... almost too much... but in my mind you can never have to much good acid. i loved it


----------



## k4rnage

I'm guessing we had the same stuff, and it felt _incredibly_ clean, but really, almost too much even at one hit for me. I'm a lightweight, and sensitive to drugs, but damn, after the peak, I was feelin' good. Enlightened good. Hope to find/eat more soon.


----------



## Bmx6002

Any one hear of mad hatter doses going around NJ, NY, I just got a few tenstrips and I was wondering if its good shit


----------



## k4rnage

dude you should just take some.....if you're that worried try half a hit at first.


----------



## maryjanebrain

realm said:


> Just found some perfed blotter in north miami. One hit was a pretty strong dose for an experienced tripper...
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



reallllly good to hear about lucy around my part of town


----------



## maryjanebrain

i hear there is some really good teal color liquid going around North jersey, just thought i'd let you guys know on that.

but can someone please explain why or how it is teal colored?


----------



## thehaight954

i hear the czech crystal is extremely clean its made in actual labs by a legit company anyway they have a patent on a monumental extraction method th


----------



## k4rnage

Yeah the Czech stuff I had was definitely the most clean acid i've ever had, though I have had some stuff in the past that felt like it was ALD-52 and not LSD-25 and damn, THAT was sublime. Definitely a noticable difference.


----------



## kronix420

Just got some more jerrys prints (witch i had last week i had to get more these are somthing special) and some tie die prints hear in south east mi, actually the dankest hits in a real real long time it only takes 1 hit to str8 fry strong even for the experienced tripper .  Im happy to see someones actually laying doses like they should now days.


here are the jerry prints like i said if you see these get them and hope you got the same ones str8 amazing just all around amazing






then these are the tie dye prints i actually dont no what the actual prints called that just what i call them just like the jerrys these are really somthing special so if you see em getem





Happy Trails


----------



## intheb0x

jesus man, thats ALOT
lol

no pricing


----------



## Riemann Zeta

> Yeah the Czech stuff I had was definitely the most clean acid i've ever had, though I have had some stuff in the past that felt like it was ALD-52 and not LSD-25 and damn, THAT was sublime. Definitely a noticable difference.


I hate to say it, but N-acetyl-LSD (ALD-52) only existed for a brief period of time nearly 50 years ago.  Moreover, once in the body, the acetyl group is quickly ripped off, making it no different than good old fashioned LSD.  Of course, that is the pharmacologist in me speaking; personally, I have both squeaky clean and shitty 'acid' before...and I still can't fully explain why.


----------



## Maui2k

This thread is making me salivate .


back in june i got a couple strips of litmus from a chemist in baltimore. Those are long gone but were very clean and after 3 or 4 hits I rolled around in candyland for a while. which ended up in my bong being broke, but somehow managed to fix it ala some adhesive compound and rubber tape lol. All was good.

As for CT I havent found anything good other than liquid last year. I've been looking all over the f'n place. other than a few bunk tabs and people trying to over price their stuff theyve gotten elsewhere. Ive found NOTHING 


/share the wealth plox. 

as someone else in this thread said "Dose CT" 


they need a pleading hands smiley face to further address my begging :D


----------



## MarijuanaKills420

Anyone heard about some WoW in Santa Barbara or California for that matter. They are supposedly 'thick' tabs. My friend took 1 hit and said he didn't get a lot of visuals but his mind was definitely wandering.

I am hesitant because the tabs are 'thick'. Do you guys think it is an RC?


----------



## Falls In ward

^We have no way of telling you that. Sorry, dude. From my experience if its WoW and its bitter spit it out if you don't want to take DOx or some such chemical. I personally don't mind DOx if that's what it is, but you may not like it. However i've also had bitter stuff that was real LSD on printed blotter...leads to me believe it's the ink.


----------



## ODB

I heard about some liquid thats going to be near the Canadian boarder in WA. Not sure the quality hope somebody else may know.


----------



## Vida Infra

Friend got a sheet in the San Fran area. White sheet with a blue mad hatter print in the middle. AMAZING.


----------



## Falls In ward

Heard a story that someone went blind from some acid floating around in the Miami, Kendall area..not sure if that's even possible or if it was the acid that did it, but just a reminder to know your source...


----------



## Delsyd

acid doesnt make you go blind...


----------



## coelophysis

Acid shows you the light, which is blindingly beautiful


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

i keep hearing more and more about acid around here , it will find me soon :D


----------



## Falls In ward

Delsyd said:


> acid doesnt make you go blind...



I'm experienced and knowledgable enough to know this...it's obivous acid doesn't make you go blind. Did you even read what I said? I was simply reminding people to know their sources...'tis all.



coelophysis said:


> Acid shows you the light, which is blindingly beautiful



Totally agreed


----------



## tripmonkey505

anyone seen the cherubs in the northeast?

i couldnt get the picture up so heres a link 

http://blotterart.com/cherubs.aspx


----------



## killo

Where the fuck is the LSD in Austin.TX ? = (

I've gotten more DOx/Rc's than I can handle. Seriously, where is the love?


----------



## killo

Roger&Me said:


> Texas is all about that liquid for some reason.



I've never had legit acid that came on blotters in Texas. It's always been an RC like DOx or AMT.

I've had geltabs 3 occasions in ATX and even those were RC's.

I know the LSD feeling very well, the only real LSD that goes around in TX is dropped on stuff like you said.

But I've had RC's dropped on altoids before, took 4 altoids months ago and had a decent DOx trip. Still nothing magical, it's not LSD....

Fucking RC's = (


----------



## Roger&Me

^Odd, I've never seen any RC's being passed off as LSD here... 

I've had several different types of great geltabs that were all definitely LSD, and bottles of liquid that are always legit. Barely seen any blotters at all around here, a few but not many (mostly WoW).

Unfortunately, its been drying up drastically in the last few weeks. The flood from the beginning of the summer seems to be over, and all that seems to be left are stash hits.


----------



## Delsyd

seems to be the case every year when summer draws to an end.


----------



## coelophysis

^ In that case my summer really fucking sucked cause it never found it's way to my tongue  Just the last few stash hits I could find from LAST summer. Woe is me.


----------



## JohnnyRedlight

yikes! 

stash hits already?   what about fall tour?


----------



## tingtangman

tripmonkey505 said:


> anyone seen the cherubs in the northeast?
> 
> i couldnt get the picture up so heres a link
> 
> http://blotterart.com/cherubs.aspx



anyone??? ive seen the same shit. heard its strong


----------



## subopm420

anyone heard of 'wonderclear' in the midatlantic region?  much appreciated


----------



## Delsyd

coelophysis said:


> ^ In that case my summer really fucking sucked cause it never found it's way to my tongue  Just the last few stash hits I could find from LAST summer. Woe is me.




usually in the suumer its easy enough to find that you dont have to sit around waiting for it to find you


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

It's no where near as plentiful as last year by me 

But I get a few doses here and there and I'm thankful for that


----------



## electricladylan

WoW near the finger lakes NY.


----------



## Grapefruit

News from SoCal: If you come across WoW blotter with black plus + signs written on each tab.. they are extremely potent... they have been accidentally laid too strongly.  It is definitely LSD and not DOB or anything like that.. quite possibly the best paper anyone has tried in years. We have estimated that each tab is something like 250-280mic's (no joke!).. i don't advise taking 2 unless your set and setting is really prime.


----------



## Grapefruit

Also the following is going around not just socal but all of california... it is excellent/topnotch incredible blotter!!! 

Double-sided print, never seen this before... one side is like the pink elephant theme, except they are... CONDOMS!.. and the other side is just a drawing with blue-ink of ocean-life.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

^
Those look awesome   :D


----------



## JohnnyRedlight

sorry i forgot to introduce myself
hello fellow acid lovers,  I'm johnny redlight


----------



## Psilo707

the condoms ROCK!


----------



## JohnnyRedlight

that is mighty fine lookin paper


----------



## DirtNasty

really strong wows


----------



## Delsyd

the condoms are such a classic print.
looks nice.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

I just picked up a "strip" thats supposedly 10 hits.  The blotter is not perforated in any way, and its just a very small, long piece of paper looking thing.  Has anyone had success with blotter that looks like this?  I haven't done it yet, but I kinda feel like I got burned


----------



## SKL

yeah, you got wooked. could very well be legit L, but quite often a sheet is cut into more than ten "tenstrips." obnoxious as anything.


----------



## heynow111

trainwreckmolly said:


> I just picked up a "strip" thats supposedly 10 hits.  The blotter is not perforated in any way, and its just a very small, long piece of paper looking thing.  Has anyone had success with blotter that looks like this?  I haven't done it yet, but I kinda feel like I got burned



could just be unperfed WoW... i got some in the end of july and it was ATOMIC. cut it up and eat it. only way to know

edit: i got a "tenstrip" that was 5cm long 1/2cm wide so technically each hit was a 1/2cm square... me and my girl each ate one and were royally fucked up. dont judge doses by their look... dont knock it till you try it


----------



## snowman203

trainwreckmolly said:


> I just picked up a "strip" thats supposedly 10 hits.  The blotter is not perforated in any way, and its just a very small, long piece of paper looking thing.  Has anyone had success with blotter that looks like this?  I haven't done it yet, but I kinda feel like I got burned



The strongest acid I've had was smaller than a normal 10-strip and unperforated.


----------



## Delsyd

trainwreckmolly said:


> I just picked up a "strip" thats supposedly 10 hits.  The blotter is not perforated in any way, and its just a very small, long piece of paper looking thing.  Has anyone had success with blotter that looks like this?  I haven't done it yet, but I kinda feel like I got burned



sounds like most WoW i've encountered.


----------



## JohnnyRedlight

hey snowman got ur PM

i've had a few strips of unperforated and was blown away


----------



## tripmonkey505

trainwreckmolly said:


> I just picked up a "strip" thats supposedly 10 hits.  The blotter is not perforated in any way, and its just a very small, long piece of paper looking thing.  Has anyone had success with blotter that looks like this?  I haven't done it yet, but I kinda feel like I got burned



best acid ive ever done was just on plain white paper. how thick is this paper? if its the thick watercolor paper it is probably good shit.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

yeah it has a slight thickness to it.  its not like a sheet of computer paper by any means.  I won't get to test until next weekend I'm pretty excited though.  I've only been able to find it one other time and the asshole was breaking the blotters off with his fingers and it was super weak.  did 3 hits and barely got anything out of it.


----------



## bryooo

Boatloads of WoW coming through this midwest city.


----------



## socalBUD

What midwest city might that be? I'm in St. Louis right now and I hope it comes through here...


----------



## killo

From my experiences I have NEVER had WOW(white on white) blotters that were real LSD.

Maybe I have bad luck, but the only "good real LSD" I've ever had was dropped on my tongue or on altoids/sweet tarts.

Everytime I've had blotter it was always bunk(DOx). I've even had colorful and decorated blotters that were bunk.

I stay away from WOW though, it has never been quality stuff. It seems like if someone was really trying to sell LSD they would at least drop it on decorated paper. It's truly a great chemical.


----------



## tingtangman

killo said:


> From my experiences I have NEVER had WOW(white on white) blotters that were real LSD.
> 
> Maybe I have bad luck, but the only "good real LSD" I've ever had was dropped on my tongue or on altoids/sweet tarts.
> 
> Everytime I've had blotter it was always bunk(DOx). I've even had colorful and decorated blotters that were bunk.
> 
> I stay away from WOW though, it has never been quality stuff. It seems like if someone was really trying to sell LSD they would at least drop it on decorated paper. It's truly a great chemical.



where are you from???  i have gotten such consistent amazing WoW that i am actually skeptical of decorated blotters.  I think it all comes down to the quality of the paper used because most of the LSD ive come across was on a thick watercolor paper and almost always WoW. Im in the northeast fwiw, maybe its a regional thing?


----------



## Roger&Me

LOL killo, do you ever talk about anything else except bunk tabs?? :D


----------



## nuke

All the real LSD I've had has been white on white, actually.  The strongest I'd ever had were WoW with pen marks denoting the hits.  Usually the paper is thin-moderate width watercolour paper.


----------



## killo

Roger&Me said:


> LOL killo, do you ever talk about anything else except bunk tabs?? :D




I have to say ever since tripping DOx I have became interested in hearing about what other people think about it and how the market is for it.


----------



## killo

> All the real LSD I've had has been white on white, actually. The strongest I'd ever had were WoW with pen marks denoting the hits. Usually the paper is thin-moderate width watercolour paper.



Yea I don't doubt WOW can be the real deal. It depends what chemical someone drops on it, I just associate WOW with "I rather not chance it". I don't doubt people get good blotters in other states and I have heard of good WOW.

Central Texas is all about the liquid I suppose.


----------



## isotopic_parody

nuke said:


> All the real LSD I've had has been white on white, actually.  The strongest I'd ever had were WoW with pen marks denoting the hits.  Usually the paper is thin-moderate width watercolour paper.



I had some of this recently coming out of Mississippi! I was told it was two hits, but it measured closer to .75 in x .25 in... which would be three hits... I may have just been gifted and lucky... :D

Either way... super clean.. good potency... L hasn't been the same in intensity since a 1500ug+ accidental trip.. I still trip... but I honestly feel that I can handle about anything it throws at me now... 

I just realized... it's doubtful we had the same WoW... I mean... how many people with WoW use a pen to mark hits... xD

either way man...


----------



## isotopic_parody

killo said:


> Yea I don't doubt WOW can be the real deal. It depends what chemical someone drops on it, I just associate WOW with "I rather not chance it". I don't doubt people get good blotters in other states and I have heard of good WOW.
> 
> Central Texas is all about the liquid I suppose.



I finally understand why killo is always claiming blotter = DOx... 

I'm a little north of central texas... and he is right in a way... all good L around here is in liquid. It seems common practice here that liquid is L and blotter is DOx... the real only exceptions to this come from out of town (and often out of state)... The only blotter that was L around here that I've seen or heard of was the WoW i got recently and some hoffmann blotter from another state.


----------



## krimynole

I wana try this shit...From wat i hear lsd is fun...but i cant find it any were...


----------



## organicmusic

^^^

No its not fun, it'll scare the shit out of you

edit: (sarcasm in this post, I don't the kid above me to eat a bunch of LSD thinking its a for sure good time and have a bad one)

sunshine + rain does = LSD though right?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

umm  i like it 

feels like sunshine when its raining


----------



## JohnnyRedlight

With all this talk of WoW is it even making the rounds?

BTW has anyone ever had "emerald fluff"?


----------



## Falls In ward

My first experience was small WoW unperfed separated by pen lines like a poster above me mentioned.

Good times. One of the strongest experiences i've ever had.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

trainwreckmolly said:


> I just picked up a "strip" thats supposedly 10 hits.  The blotter is not perforated in any way, and its just a very small, long piece of paper looking thing.  Has anyone had success with blotter that looks like this?  I haven't done it yet, but I kinda feel like I got burned



I broke this strip into 4 pieces and ate one today.  WOW.  Didn't get burned, thats for sure lol.  Ended up with some amazing visuals and had a great day.


----------



## khem

Anyone in the NE came across any perf green felix blotters lately? Comments? Haven't dosed em yet.


----------



## simplytaylor

I was one happy tripper after attending a midwest festival last weekend.  So much blotter and liquid going around all weekend long.


----------



## thehaight954

JohnnyRedlight said:


> With all this talk of WoW is it even making the rounds?
> 
> BTW has anyone ever had "emerald fluff"?



prolly tornado juice which is green kinda. why you getting crystal? lol but nah if its what i think it is prolly not too pure.

p.s im from south florida and its been a year since ive been connected and i finally met the right people who told me this year they could get pretty much what ever they wanted when ever. any one here of perforated loony tunes blotter. aslo ive encountered paper twice one was some good ole WoW that was degraded due to the fact that m c just stores his shit in paper and in his car this was around may in florida so you locals can imagine he prolly fucked it up for a week before i grabbed my stuff and some white one one side and red and black trippy lines on anoher.


----------



## tripmonkey505

thehaight954 said:


> prolly tornado juice which is green kinda. why you getting crystal? lol but nah if its what i think it is prolly not too pure.
> 
> p.s im from south florida and its been a year since ive been connected and i finally met the right people who told me this year they could get pretty much what ever they wanted when ever. any one here of perforated loony tunes blotter. aslo ive encountered paper twice one was some good ole WoW that was degraded due to the fact that m c just stores his shit in paper and in his car this was around may in florida so you locals can imagine he prolly fucked it up for a week before i grabbed my stuff and some white one one side and red and black trippy lines on anoher.



at a fest i got some white on white from a guy who also said he had the looney tunes paper. said that was stronger than the white on white which was really good itself


----------



## justsayn2o

just came across an ice drop brand vile...  has anyone had liquid in these bottles... im curious how many hits/drops i can get out outta this little bottle


----------



## VerbalTruist

Between 110 and 90


----------



## morex

I've been told that you can get up to 150 hits from a vial, but the guy who told me this said he just kind of touches the vial to a sweet tart and then lifts it up, not actually dropping out a drop.  I had one of his hits (that he touched, not dropped) and they weren't half bad, but I don't see the point if the vial is for personal use.

Don't rip people off if you are going to sell.  You should actually drop it on there.  I get so pissed at people for selling weak hits for $15 a piece 8)


----------



## ODB

Emerald fluff? Like acid from seattle?  Sounds like an RC. I know a guy in seattle that probably it came from. He taught me all about this world and his best advice he said he could give me is presentation is everything.

I think it was the clear light kings son.


----------



## JohnnyRedlight

I got the fluff at a festy... 
it started out strong, but then i felt like i got slipped the bromo. it turned into a really weird night 
It was certainly not like any of the WoW i had earlier in the year.
I can't really remember the print on the tab, though. I havent seen any of the jerry hits floating around in the NE


----------



## thehaight954

i might be getting some looney tunes blotter tonight. possibly some uncle sams any one herd of these?


----------



## bellow

Seen a very large print with hoffman in a bunny suit riding a bicycle, also an orange prankster sheet. Supposedly the prankers are very strong and the hoffmans arent bad either.  In the New England area


----------



## quartzitefungus

*Electric Buddhas*

anyone heard of Electric Buddhas goin around the Colorado area?


----------



## tingtangman

bellow said:


> Seen a very large print with hoffman in a bunny suit riding a bicycle, also an orange prankster sheet. Supposedly the prankers are very strong and the hoffmans arent bad either.  In the New England area



tried out the hoffmans last night, good stuff!!!


----------



## bellow

http://imgurl.filetac.com/img/45188890.jpg Picture I got of the Hoffman's. That's a few sheets right there making up the picture.


----------



## thehaight954

capped some supposed uncle sams? have no clue what print that is. but i ate them around 11:26 and its 11:49 and im feeling a strong pulsating rush i ate 2 by the way. feels like its gonna be a good trip. no taste slightly smaller than a quarter inch i didnt complain my dealer was tripping lol.

super fucking fire so so so so fucking clean im on em now


----------



## Bakardi

bellow said:


> http://imgurl.filetac.com/img/45188890.jpg Picture I got of the Hoffman's. That's a few sheets right there making up the picture.



Got some from western mass and supposedly dosed at 100ug.


----------



## bryooo

White on white all over town!


----------



## porkstock

thehaight954 said:


> capped some supposed *uncle sams*? have no clue what print that is. but i ate them around 11:26 and its 11:49 and im feeling a strong pulsating rush i ate 2 by the way. feels like its gonna be a good trip. no taste slightly smaller than a quarter inch i didnt complain my dealer was tripping lol.
> 
> super fucking fire so so so so fucking clean im on em now



i got a strip and a half of "US Blues" 
they might be the same as "uncle sams"
it had him on the print i think.  white on on side.  predominantly blue (with green, white and black i think) on the other side.
mine were 3/16" squares.  kinda think they drew smaller hits on purpose.  makes my 10 strip more like 5.5 hits.  the dude said they were like 150 ug/tab but i don't believe that shit.

anyone know about "US blues?"

i also got a strip of white on white, haven't tried it yet


----------



## maryjanebrain

thehaight954 said:


> capped some supposed uncle sams? have no clue what print that is. but i ate them around 11:26 and its 11:49 and im feeling a strong pulsating rush i ate 2 by the way. feels like its gonna be a good trip. no taste slightly smaller than a quarter inch i didnt complain my dealer was tripping lol.
> 
> super fucking fire so so so so fucking clean im on em now



damn so lucky bro, i live in south florida and i haven't seen anything around, well lsd wise..DiMiTri is in town though ;D


----------



## thehaight954

maryjanebrain said:


> damn so lucky bro, i live in south florida and i haven't seen anything around, well lsd wise..DiMiTri is in town though ;D



theres mad and apparently there has been its presence all thorough out last year you just gotta find your way in circles it took a year almost and now its clean as ever the last shit i got was so heavily layed as well quality paper only one was nessary 2 over kill i ate 2 lasted 12 hrs and they were cut into 1 square cm hits instead of quarter inch hit cuz people are haveing difficult experiences i talked with da hoool though and im getting mine quarter in i cannot wait till the 17th...


----------



## thehaight954

porkstock said:


> i got a strip and a half of "US Blues"
> they might be the same as "uncle sams"
> it had him on the print i think.  white on on side.  predominantly blue (with green, white and black i think) on the other side.
> mine were 3/16" squares.  kinda think they drew smaller hits on purpose.  makes my 10 strip more like 5.5 hits.  the dude said they were like 150 ug/tab but i don't believe that shit.
> 
> anyone know about "US blues?"
> 
> i also got a strip of white on white, haven't tried it yet



mine were small as well really potent but mine were 1 cm by 1 cm like 3/4 of a reg tab but i beleive they might be even heavier although im not entirely shure what print i got either


----------



## porkstock

isn't a "regular" tab one quarter of an inch squared?
1/4 inch is equal to .635 cm..so 1cm by 1cm is huge


----------



## tripmonkey505

yeah its 1/4 by 1/4 inch and a sheet is 2 1/2 by 2 1/2


----------



## drDrugs

*Acid in America?*

{redacted}


----------



## porkstock

tripmonkey505 said:


> yeah its 1/4 by 1/4 inch and a sheet is 2 1/2 by 2 1/2



that's what i thought

so what is all this talk about 1 cm square hits?  
and how come when you see blotter art, it's (for example) 7 inches by 5 inches?  some of them are odd sizes.  i guess those could just be used for art (no LSD on them)...

aren't there bigger pieces of blotter than 2.5 inches square?

acid is so complicated.  i wish i could get crystal and a microgram scale


----------



## tingtangman

porkstock said:


> that's what i thought
> 
> so what is all this talk about 1 cm square hits?
> and how come when you see blotter art, it's (for example) 7 inches by 5 inches?  some of them are odd sizes.  i guess those could just be used for art (no LSD on them)...
> 
> aren't there bigger pieces of blotter than 2.5 inches square?
> 
> acid is so complicated.  i wish i could get crystal and a microgram scale



its not like thats the only size sheets they have, but when you are buying a "sheet" as in 100 hits, then that is what size it should be.


----------



## LiLCv2

damn I would kill for some bomb ass cid about now


----------



## DrunkardsDream

How can you tell if you are getting LSD or DOx?

Would a DOx compound be active in microdoses like putting a tab in a bottle full of water and drinking some of it, or from eating a small amount of a tab like a quarter?


----------



## Madhatter4

DrunkardsDream said:


> How can you tell if you are getting LSD or DOx?



If your talking hits of blotter, the LSD tastes like normal paper while DOx is usually very bitter


----------



## PinezPeakZ

Madhatter4 said:


> If your talking hits of blotter, the LSD tastes like normal paper while DOx is usually very bitter



DOx compounds are VERY bitter most of the time it will also start to burn under your tounge. DOx also has a very long come up most people will not start feeling its effects until the 2.5 - 3 hours. 



Also a question to people out in the midwest has anybody been seeing purple gel tabs still around i came aross them once 2 years ago.


----------



## simplytaylor

I had the pleasure to find some Felix the cat and Hoffman bicycle blotters at a recent Wisconsin festival.  Great doses.


----------



## down508

So friday night I took 3 hits of hoffman blottervand was having an amazing time until the kids i was with (who only took one) all started freaking out and getting in my face. I guess they thought i was freaking out which is bullshit because i was sittin there doin nitrous and ripping butts. so after they all get in my face and start scaring the shit out of me I end up running to my car and hauling ass out of there. Next thing you know i totalled my car and got dragged out by a group of 4 cops who all kicked my ass and threw me in cuffs.

They took me to the station but i was so fucked up I didnt even know I got arrested, I thought i was killed in the accident and I had gone to hell because everything seemed too unreal. Next thing you know i'm getting bailed out and have oui drugs, oui liquor, and reckless endangerment, gotta go to court on tuesday.

I just wish my fucking retard friends hadnt acted like I was freaking out and all surround me to try and "calm me down" because thats what made me paranoid about them.


----------



## eye kant spehll

heard of usa blues (similar to blue cheer from the past years).  I heard of egg shells which is from oregon, and I heard opposing things about the emerald fluff....it sure as fuck isnt tornado juice lol.  Ive had tornado juice b4.  Lets just say I had to take a sip to get a decent trip.  SO ya egg shells, usa blues and emerald fluff.  All dank.  (most from OR)


:D


----------



## eye kant spehll

ODB said:


> Emerald fluff? Like acid from seattle?  Sounds like an RC. I know a guy in seattle that probably it came from. He taught me all about this world and his best advice he said he could give me is presentation is everything.
> 
> I think it was the clear light kings son.



why is everything an RC?  I mean especially some sick stal.....I mean shit.  So what now fams are pushing out RCs?


----------



## tripmonkey505

down508 said:


> So friday night I took 3 hits of hoffman blottervand was having an amazing time until the kids i was with (who only took one) all started freaking out and getting in my face. I guess they thought i was freaking out which is bullshit because i was sittin there doin nitrous and ripping butts. so after they all get in my face and start scaring the shit out of me I end up running to my car and hauling ass out of there. Next thing you know i totalled my car and got dragged out by a group of 4 cops who all kicked my ass and threw me in cuffs.
> 
> They took me to the station but i was so fucked up I didnt even know I got arrested, I thought i was killed in the accident and I had gone to hell because everything seemed too unreal. Next thing you know i'm getting bailed out and have oui drugs, oui liquor, and reckless endangerment, gotta go to court on tuesday.
> 
> I just wish my fucking retard friends hadnt acted like I was freaking out and all surround me to try and "calm me down" because thats what made me paranoid about them.




that sucks ive felt nothing but pure bliss from those (if they are the ones im thinking of)  very strong and very clean doses.


----------



## drgreenthumb00

Hows the acid floating around MA? someone i know said they can get some.... i havent had any acid since last summer   ... damn kid wants [edit - @E] a hit.. ive never paid more then [edit] a wack in my whole life


----------



## Prea

So have any of you guys had rolling stone tabs? If so how do they compare to the 1906-2008 hoffman tabs?


----------



## bellow

drgreenthumb00 said:


> Hows the acid floating around MA? someone i know said they can get some.... i havent had any acid since last summer  ... damn kid wants [edit - @E] a hit.. ive never paid more then [edit] a wack in my whole life



There is quality stuff to be had, sometimes you gotta pay a lil more than you'd like though.


----------



## jam uh weezy

Al_S_Dee said:


> Hoping for acid rain in So Cali.



The whether has been a lot different lately.


----------



## PinezPeakZ

DrunkardsDream said:


> How can you tell if you are getting LSD or DOx?
> 
> Would a DOx compound be active in microdoses like putting a tab in a bottle full of water and drinking some of it, or from eating a small amount of a tab like a quarter?



When you get acid you can feild test with a UV light this may or may not be much help depending on how the LSD is stored. white on white paper will prob react to UV due to its color but if it is real acid it will be way more reactive then non LSD white blotter paper


----------



## organicmusic

Prea, if they are the rolling stones with the same yellow border as those hoffmans they are stronger for sure. 

 One rolling stone has gotten me pretty lit, eating 2 would be a full on trip for sure.

 while I've been eating 2 of the 1908-2006 hoffmans and maintaing quite well.%)


----------



## The Chemist

still cannot find acid over here if my life depended on it. 

so jealous of you others.


----------



## rincewindrocks

got some sunshine blotter a couple weeks ago, a bit on the weak side, but very clean and happy. took one hit the first night (also shrooms) and three the second, very good time

also, white-on-white keeps popping up, and it always seems to be stellar

i have seen more acid in 2009 than i have in a long time


----------



## jiffilube

All you can find where I live is coke, weed, and benzos =(


----------



## thehaight954

so what  do the us blues look like. my boys been giving me a dead print with the steal your face skeleton guy dressed as uncle sam in the middle, are these the us blues? or a diff print? these are potent ive taken them twice one is enough for an experienced tripper consistent very visual clean, and hits you less than an hour. i took two last night activated in less than 40 mins. im curious to what these may be laid at.


----------



## tingtangman

thehaight954 said:


> so what  do the us blues look like. my boys been giving me a dead print with the steal your face skeleton guy dressed as uncle sam in the middle, are these the us blues? or a diff print? these are potent ive taken them twice one is enough for an experienced tripper consistent very visual clean, and hits you less than an hour. i took two last night activated in less than 40 mins. im curious to what these may be laid at.



is it the white background with the skeleton in the middle?  if so, i am curious as to what they are also, they just hit my area.


----------



## justsayn2o

been enjoying liquid and hopefully soon to try out those dancing condoms.... on the east coast


----------



## clayfig

got "liquid" at a event in Iowa.. turned out to be 5-meo-dmt, fun but not what I wanted.

resurgence of the felix the cat blotter with a green background turn out to be a heavy pleasant surprise, from past experiance guessing 300+ mcg per square. bought and consumed in Wisconsin.


----------



## SKL

thehaight954 said:


> so what  do the us blues look like. my boys been giving me a dead print with the steal your face skeleton guy dressed as uncle sam in the middle, are these the us blues? or a diff print? these are potent ive taken them twice one is enough for an experienced tripper consistent very visual clean, and hits you less than an hour. i took two last night activated in less than 40 mins. im curious to what these may be laid at.



Not much, at least the ones that I saw. But this just goes to show that different people may lay the same print differently, or that set/setting/expectations may color the experience relative to dose ...


----------



## Dusk

Just started finding some cid around my parts of western Pa. Came across some tye-dye sheetz as well as a dead print with the steal your face in the center. 

tye-dyes were on the weak side, only peaked for about an hour.

as for the dead print, much longer peak and the come up was much more pronounced.


----------



## bryooo

I have also ran into some dancing condoms, still debating on whether I should buy or not.

I heard from someone they are most definitely RC though, ehhh


----------



## justsayn2o

from what ive heard the condoms i have access to are pretty good, and definitely L.

Edit:  if you look back on page 27 someone mentioned them and said they are excellent...  could be different sheets of course...


----------



## rike1

maryjanebrain said:


> damn so lucky bro, i live in south florida and i haven't seen anything around, well lsd wise..DiMiTri is in town though ;D



When you say South Florida, do you mean Palm beach, Broward, or Miami?


----------



## thehaight954

rike1 said:


> When you say South Florida, do you mean Palm beach, Broward, or Miami? [edit]



seen both 5-meo i believe didn't look at the crystal but its  around also mad paper apparently 2009 has been a good year for it. this time last year there was a bust that left most of broward dry as a bone as well as wpb i know many of you on here can account for this. but luckily karma has put me into the right circles once again. most of it seems to be flowing around Miami unreasonably priced although it is of superior quality so i don't mind.


----------



## thejungle

Anyone seen this blotter around or know what it is?


*NSFW*:


----------



## ODB

bryooo said:


> I have also ran into some dancing condoms, still debating on whether I should buy or not.
> 
> I heard from someone they are most definitely RC though, ehhh



Isnt all doses RC's these days?

Rhetorical question.


----------



## thejungle

Never gotten anything but LSD from blotter...  seems like you'd have to try to get a RC.


----------



## Falls In ward

^^^Seems like some crazy looking blotter....did you take it yet?


----------



## Prea

those tabs look pretty thick


----------



## thejungle

I took a hit with a friend the other night...  we both tripped pretty hard, especially for just having taken one hit.  I normally take at least three hits, no matter how strong the blotter is.  It's definitely LSD.  It had absolutely no taste, a 45 minute come-up, and felt and looked exactly like every other acid trip I've ever taken.

The tabs aren't thick at all, either...  they're just as large as any other hit of acid I've ever had.  1/4"x1/4"


----------



## Delsyd

then u have some nice acid there


----------



## rike1

thehaight954 said:


> seen both 5-meo i believe didn't look at the crystal but its  around also mad paper apparently 2009 has been a good year for it. this time last year there was a bust that left most of broward dry as a bone as well as wpb i know many of you on here can account for this. but luckily karma has put me into the right circles once again. most of it seems to be flowing around Miami unreasonably priced although it is of superior quality so i don't mind.



Id say there hasnt been a time between april-october of this year where I couldnt get acid in palm beach. Ive seen good doses, ive seen bad doses, but i have missed out on some prints; I bought a bunch of two quality prints early on and didnt have the cash for later prints. So far this year WoW has been weak shit, bu i hear there is new WoW thats a one hit wonder.

Still looking to run into DMT.


----------



## krimynole

I stay here in Polk county central florida and theres no acid here...i look for it...I ask about it and nobody seems to be able to help...We got x pills for days though...but i've always wanted to Troll...


----------



## Prea

Polk eh? I'm in pasco


----------



## thehaight954

krimynole said:


> I stay here in Polk county central florida and theres no acid here...i look for it...I ask about it and nobody seems to be able to help...We got x pills for days though...but i've always wanted to Troll...



cuz your no where lol its gonna be hard for you to find lol move out to mia and talk to some trendy kids its out there man if you really aspire for it karma will put you in the hands of the right people.


----------



## stoneddave

anybody had looney tunes blotter in Chicago?


----------



## DarkStarr1971

Found some killer Grateful Dead family Prankster blotter ,it has a colorful jester on the part of it i seen and it says Prankster, also seen some Tie dye printed stuff not near as powerful as the Prankster, when i got it came with a strange story about being part of a hundred sheet buried treasure that was just dug up outta the ground, whichever,,i was just happy to get it.


----------



## DarkStarr1971

*Is keepn blotter in the freezr really the best way to keep strong.*

i have always herd to keep blotter stored in a cig pak cylofane inside of a a ziplock and keep in the freezer,, is  this true?? Or would just a dark cool area be best for long term storage of blotter?


----------



## Delsyd

i keep it wrapped in foil in a box with dessicant in the fridge.

it will still degrade over time.
It will still be active, but i have found the quality of the trip from old/stored acid to not be as good as feshly laid stuff.


----------



## eye kant spehll

In my experience celophane inside a sealed plastic bag in the freezer works best......use two plastic bags if your a careful rofler like I am


----------



## amor fati

Recently had some blotter with multi-colored outlines of music notes, very weak stuff. About a week later got some WoW that was the best L I've gotten all year.


----------



## Roujaxian

thejungle said:


> Anyone seen this blotter around or know what it is?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



I recently had some that looked real similar except it was red instead of green


----------



## thejungle

How were those blotters for you?  I found two to be an exceedingly strong dose...  this coming from someone who generally takes a minimum of three.  Clean, strong LSD for sure.


----------



## amor fati

I haven't been on BL in a while but I feel like everyone should take precautions on responding to PMs. 

oh, and wait... IF YOUR TOWN HAS GOOD L, WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU WANT TO TELL EVERYONE ON THE FUCKING INTERNET?  

caps=awesomeness.

But seriously, a lot of posts should be modded on here.


----------



## krimynole

Somebody tell me what Wow is


----------



## tingtangman

*w*hite *o*n *w*hite


----------



## @lterEgo

amor fati said:


> But seriously, a lot of posts should be modded on here.



feel free to hit the report button on any posts that require a moderator's attention.

i agree with the general sentiment though and have unapproved some of this discussion. be smart, people.


----------



## Grapefruit

bellow said:


> There is quality stuff to be had, sometimes you gotta pay a lil more than you'd like though.



QFT ^^^



bryooo said:


> I have also ran into some dancing condoms, still debating on whether I should buy or not.
> 
> I heard from someone they are most definitely RC though, ehhh



Dancing condoms were _definitely_ LSD.  Very good potent hits too.


----------



## JohnnyRedlight

"I haven't been on BL in a while but I feel like everyone should take precautions on responding to PMs."

Is there anywhere i can find out the dangers of answering PMs?


----------



## maryjanebrain

dizzychainsaw said:


> Anyone know of the Alice in wonderland going around the southern US?



if it is the kind with green lines then yeah those are clean, but not so strong.


----------



## thehaight954

Czech crystal on WoW...? so clean. thick, an unperf.


----------



## eye kant spehll

thehaight954 said:


> Czech crystal on WoW...? so clean. thick, an unperf.



Love me some good ol Czech  West coast or what?


----------



## thehaight954

eye kant spehll said:


> Love me some good ol Czech  West coast or what?



the dirty south.


----------



## maryjanebrain

I just saw the national geographic tv special on lsd, and it was highly inspiring and informative. Anyone else watch it? any thoughts?


----------



## tripkeeper

havent seen anything in my area (southwest OH) in a very long time but I havent really been looking either..took a little break..anyone from the area seen some good around?


----------



## bosselot

lsd is my favorite. i wish it wasn't so hard to find. i haven't even come across any at the 7 phish shows i've been to this year.  altho i wasn't trying all that hard.


----------



## oxalic32

You can get tabs at any phish show. talk to people man.


----------



## bosselot

i'm actually good for the couple of falls shows i'm seeing. a friend helped me out.


----------



## tingtangman

^im in ri too...and i havent had anything except amazing doses around for a looooooonng time now.


----------



## gobr0309

Anyone have any information on the ying-yang dolphin blotter? I believe they originated in Europe, most likely Amsterdam. Just wondering if anyone has tried them yet.


----------



## tripkeeper

.hobbes. said:


> Cincinnati's been pretty dry as of late-- it's been forever since I've seen some there. For shame.



 about 20 mins after i posted that I went to a friends and I was plesantly suprised..WoW of course.. I figured if i got off my ass it wouldnt be that hard...now to find someone with some K...now this will be a job I'll have to work at


----------



## c0ast

been getting some really good alex grey blotters for really cheap about [edit - price] a dose outta san francisco... can anyone share any insight on them? im not sure what the print ive got now is but the last one i had in july were cosmic christ...buddy told me this batch was  "hoffmans formula".. is that just a gimmick when somebody usually says that? or is hoffmans formula still being used these days? no doubt this stuff is really good i took 3 hits and tripped HARD... forgive my ignorance on the subject


----------



## thehaight954

c0ast said:


> been getting some really good alex grey blotters for really cheap about [edit - price] a dose outta san francisco... can anyone share any insight on them? im not sure what the print ive got now is but the last one i had in july were cosmic christ...buddy told me this batch was  "hoffmans formula".. is that just a gimmick when somebody usually says that? or is hoffmans formula still being used these days? no doubt this stuff is really good i took 3 hits and tripped HARD... forgive my ignorance on the subject



well its possible yet it could just be a ploy considering he is at the end of the stick. however if the paper was clean its possible. but again a lot has changed since the forties, advents in technology may shape the way clandestine operations sow the seed. 

p.s btw theirs no price discussion or posting of the price either just so u know.
also i envy you i pay five times what you do.


----------



## RigaCrypto

Anyone heard about Widespread Panic blotter?

I'm thinking whether to get these or Rolling Stones. I'd take the cleaner one, even if it is a little weaker.


----------



## Delsyd

Never had or heard of WSP blotter.

The rolling stones blotter is pretty damn strong though. At least the ones i had about a year ago.


----------



## RigaCrypto

Thanks! I've also heard good things about the RS but on the other hand people say they're made by the same people as the Hofmanns, and the 1906-2008 Hofmanns I've had seemed pretty dirty to me. So, I'm pretty wary of the Rolling Stones too.


----------



## Delsyd

yeh i made a few posts about a year ago about hoffmans being not the cleanest L around. (only acid thats ever made me puke, weird body high etc)

but i have seen at least 3 different batches of hoffmans. The RS's fealt cleaner and stronger than the hoffmans ive had. (i tried the regular ones with him riding a bike but no dates underneath, and the ones with the OHM on the back)


----------



## Cheech73

Man, I haven't ate good dose or shrooms in about 10 years... We used to get excellent liquid and paper back when Garcia and The Dead we're together.. I'm 36 and have been out of the loop.. Would love to eat some good dose though... I used to love them little microdots that used to come outta NYC also. great memories....


----------



## bigdog88

geeze I just moved to so cal and can't find any lsd where apparently many of you are from getting amazing quality.  All can find is tons of weed and pills, kinda frustrating.  Where should even look around here?


----------



## The Chemist

^not in Compton or Inglewood, haha.


----------



## AChemicalLife

@bigdog

look to your bay area neighbors to the north.

Look for ravers who make the trip to norcal a lot.

San Francisco is a bounty of Lucy.


----------



## Roujaxian

anyone heard of an eye of horus blotter?  My buddy just picked up a bunch, it has the eye of horus (called the eye of ra as well) on it real big in the middle of the sheet then each individual dose has a small one on it.

Eye of horus:


----------



## InfamousKush

JohnnyRedlight said:


> With all this talk of WoW is it even making the rounds?
> 
> BTW has anyone ever had "emerald fluff"?



I actually got word from my dude he had some emerald fluff. I had read your guys quotes on here some thing it was  a RC out of west coast. I know it was from the west coast but it turned out to awesome CID.  It was liquid and had been sold and labeled as emerald fluff. 2 hits had me going for 8 hours almost 9. I had it hit me real hard. I was chilling watching tv. Was looking down at my computer and I literally look back to the tv and noticed I was starting to trip. Come up was a hour even. Tripped hard for a good 6 hours. Colors were so bring and my entire room was liquefied. Was laying down for while and the bed felt amazing I was litteraly "swimming" in the bed. Great times. The batch of emerald fluff i found was def. legit shit. Good old acid and damn clean and strong too. Emerald fluff=love


----------



## Gormur

nothing in nashville


----------



## VooDooMagic

bigdog88 said:


> geeze I just moved to so cal and can't find any lsd where apparently many of you are from getting amazing quality.  All can find is tons of weed and pills, kinda frustrating.  Where should even look around here?



Good luck to you, brother.  Only contact I've found in SD recently has been really weak stuff for insanely high prices.


----------



## effingcustie

anyone tried the deadheads for obama blotter?


----------



## Gormur

VooDooMagic said:


> Good luck to you, brother.  Only contact I've found in SD recently has been really weak stuff for insanely high prices.



lol no. cali is the acid capital of the world, trust me. go to a rave or festival


----------



## sadbot

does anyone know about liquid in north chicago suburbs?


----------



## tingtangman

effingcustie said:


> anyone tried the deadheads for obama blotter?



heard its good


----------



## Unbreakable

effingcustie said:


> anyone tried the deadheads for obama blotter?








 so i hear they are good


----------



## Choronzon333

bigdog88 said:


> geeze I just moved to so cal and can't find any lsd where apparently many of you are from getting amazing quality.  All can find is tons of weed and pills, kinda frustrating.  Where should even look around here?



Last 2 years socal has been pretty dry unless you have bomb connections.  You need to find someone from the bay area... They seem to have alot more up there.


----------



## Choronzon333

Gormur said:


> lol no. cali is the acid capital of the world, trust me. go to a rave or festival



Yeh but lots of that is fake or bunk.  If you know where to look it can be legit but otherwise its not.  Lots of fake and lots of DOI and DOB.  Just gotta know the right people... not just people who pretend to be the right people.


----------



## Gormur

it's actually all over socal tho much easier to get in summer during festie time in norcal. lots of WoW up there and it's hella legit


----------



## chrissie

I had some wonderful acid on a Necco wafer a month ago.  It apparently came out of Cali.  I haven't done acid in years and this stuff rocked my socks.  That mixed with a couple bumps of ketamine and I had some great CEV's.


----------



## MistaJeff

I got 9 hits. It's liquid dropped on altoids. This is the container my friend held a lot of hits in so there is dried lsd stuck to the inside of the altoid box. I'm going to eat one hit and lick down the container tonight. I hope it's good shit, this friend has never let me down.

Edit: I ended up taking 3 hits. I stood in the middle of my room with the lights out and stared at my lava lamp for a few hours without moving, I'd say its good shit.


----------



## JohnnyRedlight

sweet i had some good liquid recently, in philly. hopefully i'll find some more, or it will come around CT soon


----------



## trainwreckmolly

there's more acid in virginia beach than weed right now.


----------



## JohnnyRedlight

trainwreckmolly said:


> there's more acid in virginia beach than weed right now.




whoa, ive never heard that before.... what a terrible predicament to be in


----------



## lostPixels

The only connect I got was from a weed dealer who has a friend who "synthesizes his own stuff." Now I know this kid didn't make it out of highschool, and I'm sketched out by eating random chemicals from someone who lives in the woods.


----------



## dcraver877

picked up some green gel tabs last week in northern virginia.  any1 try these?


----------



## ODB

I was told about sum doses in Whatcom county that are from Large brown vials that use droppers to dose out the hits.......sounds to me like an RC.


----------



## effingcustie

anyone tried L on very small hits (about half the size of a "normal" one), not sure of the print but the 5 i have are blue and white kind of tie-dye looking.. picked up at a show of a big touring band with lots of acid following them around (i'm sure you all know the one i'm talking about) last week.  probably a long shot and will just have to test them myself but thought i may as well ask


----------



## ambient rhapsody

^^^

Have fun


----------



## foglight

gobr0309 said:


> Anyone have any information on the ying-yang dolphin blotter? I believe they originated in Europe, most likely Amsterdam. Just wondering if anyone has tried them yet.



i would like to know how these are as well.  does anybody have any information on these?


----------



## SeeingBlue

Friends have found and taken dancing condoms in East TN. Not very many from what I hear but we keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## justsayn2o

i also came across the condoms on the east side.... goooood hits for sure


----------



## oxalic32

foglight said:


> i would like to know how these are as well.  does anybody have any information on these?



From amsterdam. 100ug hits. I'm told they're just like the hoffmanns. They might have an off taste to them.


----------



## DirtNasty

white on whites are strong for sure


----------



## osi

Anything 'round metro detroit to detroit area?


----------



## den3ial

have yet to come across any in dc or philly burbs


----------



## PARooolller

den3ial said:


> have yet to come across any in dc or philly burbs



just came across some today...haven't dosed in almost 2 years...was told they are "Death to obama" blotters...they are perforated and some hits have part of a letter on them..possibly a "D"..The other blotters are green...

I hear they are amazing..even just one dose

EDIT: These were actually referred to as "Grateful Dead" blotters


----------



## Delsyd

DirtNasty said:


> white on whites are strong for sure



ive come across white on white that been everything from fake to weak to vry strong


----------



## rincewindrocks

been dead round these parts since the summer


----------



## PARooolller

Delsyd said:


> ive come across white on white that been everything from fake to weak to vry strong



same.


----------



## PARooolller

effingcustie said:


> anyone tried the deadheads for obama blotter?



I just got some of these...I hear they're unbelievable..I shall find out very soon


----------



## Delsyd

PARooolller said:


> just came across some today...haven't dosed in almost 2 years...was told they are "Death to obama" blotters...they are perforated and some hits have part of a letter on them..possibly a "D"..The other blotters are green...
> 
> I hear they are amazing..even just one dose
> 
> EDIT: These were actually referred to as "Grateful Dead" blotters



Hmmm well this post is a little confusing.

Ive heard of obama blotters that are coming from the same folks that put out the strong hoffman anniversary and the rolling stones blotters. I hear good things about those.

Ive also heard of deadheads for obama blotter. No personal experience though.

And over this past summer there were quite a few Grateful Dead prints that ranged from weak to strong.


----------



## PARooolller

Delsyd said:


> Hmmm well this post is a little confusing.
> 
> Ive heard of obama blotters that are coming from the same folks that put out the strong hoffman anniversary and the rolling stones blotters. I hear good things about those.
> 
> Ive also heard of deadheads for obama blotter. No personal experience though.
> 
> And over this past summer there were quite a few Grateful Dead prints that ranged from weak to strong.



I know I wish I could see the full artwork...I believe these are the Deadheads for obama doses...estimated at 200mcs a hit but we all know how that goes...I haven't tripped in almost 2 years so I'm starting out with one..I'm doing it by myself for psychological reasons as I've been very depressed lately and stuck in a rut.


----------



## Help?!?!

Just got 5 dead hits not sure on the overall picture or the strength but my fingers are crossed!


----------



## dcraver877

took a green gel tab last night.....eneded up being extremely bitter  (think its dob) .  it was a shitty experience, i ended up blowing half an OC to make me feel better.


----------



## justsayn2o

sweet breath viles flowing around the east... pretty good hits..


----------



## maryjanebrain

does anyone know of tabs that are the same size as the rolling stones but stronger going around in south florida??


----------



## PARooolller

well these have turned out to be spectacular and clean...I took one 2 hours ago...effects were felt in 30 minutes...good clean fun here in philly.  It's been 2 years for me and i cant stop smiling ...thats a good thing for someone who has been very depressed recently...stay up yal


----------



## maryjanebrain

what kind are you speaking about? ^


----------



## PARooolller

deadheads for obama? these are reallllllllllllly strong...one hit is all you need


----------



## colors

had some large black arrows (abstract, not sure what the pattern is) on white that came from western ma. good stuff estimated at 150ug by experienced friend.


----------



## introverted

yellow felix, green felix

midwest, yayah!@


----------



## PARooolller

PARooolller said:


> deadheads for obama? these are reallllllllllllly strong...one hit is all you need



I ended up eating 6 of these throughout the night lastnight and to be quite honest had the most powerful psychedelic experience that ive ever had in my entire life...Complete death and reincarnation of the soul..went through my family origins and then same..sharpest sense of connection and really emotionally therapeutic towards the end which reuslts in orgasmic crying and blind melon ...seriously though...all of that is truth


----------



## trainwreckmolly

its raining WoW in the virginia beach area.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I can only assume you mean White-on-White...and if you do, it's doing the same in the Richmond, VA area.  From what I've heard, quite strong too, not "one hit trips" but close.  Everybody I know around here who's taken the white on white has taken two and loved it.  Nice and clean stuff, when I took WoW in Richmond last year it was amazing and I only needed one hit.  

In fact, 99% of the acid I've seen in VA has been white-on-white...it would be nice to get some "real" (colored) blotter down here too!


----------



## Vida Infra

I'm livin it up in RVA as well! Plenty of clean and strong WOW.


----------



## rollin_stoned

Please give me good hope for halfway decent shit in the chi-town area....please


----------



## plinkobarnes

^ 
Just picked up a 10 strip a few days ago in the 'burbs. I can't quite tell the pattern, but the colors are green red and yellow. Off of one dose I had a pretty good trip. Mindfuck was pretty strong; while the visuals were mostly apparent two hours or so around peak. It wasn't the most clean trip ive ever had, however, that could be skewed by my experience. overall, worth the money i spend, and some pretty good shit. definitely over 100ug per dose


----------



## justsayn2o

liquid on sour patch kids is fantastic!


----------



## PARooolller

justsayn2o said:


> liquid on sour patch kids is fantastic!



wow great carrier!!

philly area is flooded with amazing perforated blotters guys!


----------



## JohnnyRedlight

justsayn2o said:


> liquid on sour patch kids is fantastic!



 absolutely! had a couple of those a while ago though...
i came into some perforated prints recently, which were good, but the liquid on sour patch was the one hit wonder


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Good to hear its around the east coast and it being in VA isn't just some fluke, it seems like its been around more often then it has been in years past, but still comes in waves, sort of like shrooms, at least around here.

I've even noticed that when there are a lot of mushies around theres a lot of acid around as well.  We've had some RC's around here for a while now too, but I digress, keepin' it on topic


----------



## Dusk

PARooolller said:


> I know I wish I could see the full artwork...I believe these are the Deadheads for obama doses...estimated at 200mcs a hit but we all know how that goes...I haven't tripped in almost 2 years so I'm starting out with one..I'm doing it by myself for psychological reasons as I've been very depressed lately and stuck in a rut.



About a month or so ago I picked up a half sheet of some of these Deadhead Obamas your talking about, they were very good and I got a lot of good feedback from them. Although I wouldn't say they were at the 200ug level.


----------



## PARooolller

Dusk said:


> About a month or so ago I picked up a half sheet of some of these Deadhead Obamas your talking about, they were very good and I got a lot of good feedback from them. Although I wouldn't say they were at the 200ug level.



i meant 100ug level...sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Too many doses

Im glad to see so many good doses flowing around. There was just some really good liquid and paper down here in northern Florida, something that has been cracked down on lately so it was a nice treat tbh :D.


----------



## maryjanebrain

Too many doses said:


> Im glad to see so many good doses flowing around. There was just some really good liquid and paper down here in northern Florida, something that has been cracked down on lately so it was a nice treat tbh :D.



I hope that makes its way to south florida and into my hands.


----------



## Dusk

It's an easy way to contribute, that is by simply saying what kind of acid you've been getting.


----------



## Help?!?!

Anyone seen any dead priints going around the northeast I got them in Ohio?


----------



## PARooolller

Help?!?! said:


> Anyone seen any dead priints going around the northeast I got them in Ohio?



Yes They're amazing...I know that alot are floating around there too.


----------



## Dusk

Yep, I've been getting a lot of dead prints and all are very good clean doses. 

Im in western Pa by the way.


----------



## Help?!?!

Well thats good to hear! I'm pretty sure they'll atleast be decent.


----------



## Tomer

Anyone hear/take hoffman tabs?  There is no design and they're composed of one color (red).  Apparently they're crystal, but I'm not too familiar with Acid.  I'm on the East Coast.

Tomer


----------



## sony123

what are the Grateful dead blotters look like, i came across some with the skeleton with roses on its head.(white perforated)  has anyone seen those?


----------



## Al_S_Dee

maryjanebrain said:


> I just saw the national geographic tv special on lsd, and it was highly inspiring and informative. Anyone else watch it? any thoughts?



It was an awesome show.  Very balanced.  I loved how they showed an acid dealer, researchers, and acid users.  One of the best episodes of Nat Geo Explorer.


----------



## Gnedelka

is New York City dry? cuz i cant find anything. maybe i know the wrong people


----------



## kiTTi

justsayn2o said:


> liquid on sour patch kids is fantastic!



mmmm must try this %)


----------



## Swizol1

CT WoW is fire.....Very clean.....


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Doubsided elephants supposedly 7/10 strength. 2 get  you blasted..... wilmington nc, anyone see them recently?


----------



## RigaCrypto

Anyone heard of a Sandoz Lab print?


----------



## MistaJeff

There are some white blotters in the south bay that are not LSD. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## PARooolller

MistaJeff said:


> There are some white blotters in the south bay that are not LSD. I learned that the hard way.



care to elaborate?


----------



## naginnudej

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> I can only assume you mean White-on-White...and if you do, it's doing the same in the Richmond, VA area.  From what I've heard, quite strong too, not "one hit trips" but close.  Everybody I know around here who's taken the white on white has taken two and loved it.  Nice and clean stuff, when I took WoW in Richmond last year it was amazing and I only needed one hit.
> 
> In fact, 99% of the acid I've seen in VA has been white-on-white...it would be nice to get some "real" (colored) blotter down here too!



There is a _ton_ of this stuff going around Richmond. Like you said: one is nice, two is awesome. Clean and cared for.


----------



## rayvenelayne

anyone know of anything in the middle tn area?


----------



## psychicpsycho

havent had any luck around the Louisville KY area. Ran across a batch of WoWs in June that was it. Anybody heard anything in the region?


----------



## lleno

I'd love a good dose, I haven't had any acid since the eighties when I was a tourhead....Fun times back then.......


----------



## Roger&Me

^Well go to a couple shows then, shit hasn't changed. :D


----------



## Lil_Dookie

In Memphis Tn around September there was a lot of WoW marshmallow fluff.   It varied in quality


----------



## skatefmj

Prea said:


> Polk eh? I'm in pasco



pinellas here. look harder its all out of towner


----------



## @lterEgo

hey all, i just want to point out that this thread is now for talk about last year's acid.

the 2010 thread is here for your posting pleasure


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

Any one get the Da Vinci Man hits? I love them. Was told it's Swiss crystals. But whatever it is, it's strong. Definitely not some smooth WF. This has lots of brain bending going on with intense visuals. 2 hits are fun at fest. But once you go 3+ you're going to do lots of sitting. Shit literally knocks you on your ass.
I'll post some pics of the hits later. 

But here is what they look like. Just cut that square section out and that would pretty much be it. The only thing different is these stamps only have 2 legs and 2 arms. (If you've seen the movie Pi. There is an identical Da Vinci Man drawing in the movie, only 2 legs and 2 arms)


----------



## Tommyboy

This is an old thread.  The 2011 version is here.


----------

